# Do you at times feel as though you’re the “Thread Killer”?



## AZPops

You know the last one to make a post in a thread and no one relies after your post! .... Yup, sometimes I feel that I'm the "Thread Killer"!


----------



## rufus001

No. I"M the Thread Killer.


----------



## subwoofer

I like to think of it as having provided a comprehensive reply to the OP such that no one else thinks they can add more to the excellent post that then ends up being the last reply.


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

Someone here has that "Official" Thread Killer title under his name .... forgot who


But YES .... we all feel that way at times. I like subwoofers definition of it .

~

(Edit ....... just remembered ... Member "illum" has that Official Title .)


----------



## AZPops

subwoofer said:


> I like to think of it as having provided a comprehensive reply to the OP such that no one else thinks they can add more to the excellent post that then ends up being the last reply.




I should paste this in my signature, or the place that a lot of folks list what light they own! I like that!


----------



## ElectronGuru

Yes, nicely put, hehe!

(oh wait, now that he's taken all the energy out of finding the answer, this thread too will die!)


----------



## AZPops

ElectronGuru said:


> Yes, nicely put, hehe!
> 
> (oh wait, now that he's taken all the energy out of finding the answer, this thread too will die!)


----------



## Bullzeyebill

AZPops said:


> You know the last one to make a post in a thread and no one relies after your post! .... Yup, sometimes I feel that I'm the "Thread Killer"!I



I get that feeling too.

Bill


----------



## NonSenCe

yes. i do too.

but most times its because im a bit too late to really join in the "real time reply chat".. and just end up repeating or recapping what others said.  everyone else have said what they wanted to say before me so they dont come back anymore to reply to me.. or actually they find my response not worthy of replying to.. but i dont fret. i do still do alot of "no sense" stuff.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

No, I'm the thread killer and so's my wife...

Go on - prove me wrong!


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

This is gonna be like a game of musical chairs ..............


so who's gonna be sitting in the last chair when the music stops ?

~


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Ah...I see what might happen here.....

In the meantime we could discuss the topic - maybe we always want there to be a reply to the threads we post in, just to maintain the pretence of a conversation, human contact, answers to our questions etc. and if there are none - we feel that much more than the threads we post in and receive our answer.

Therefore we only remember the unanswered questions, because they make us feel more alone or ignored. THAT'S IT! We always want a reply to feed our own self importance, to secure our place in history with an indelible (unless by moderator or forum glitch, natch) and public record of conversations and thoughts that can be read by all and sundry the world over. We exist because someone else has read our typed thoughts and chosen to respond. If no response, maybe we die a little inside and retreat into our shells a bit more. Right now I can remember many posts where I have had the last word - there is no triumph in those memories, only failiure.

(Sub, just trying out your theory...)

"...and the monkey pulls the switch!"


----------



## chmsam

Should we add the following quote?

"Last one out, turn off the lights."



No, that would just be wrong.


----------



## TONY M

I bet my life that this will become the longest running thread on the forum.

Tony


----------



## mvyrmnd

I was half tempted not to reply to see if Tony would follow through on his bet :devil:


----------



## nbp

Nyctophiliac said:


> Ah...I see what might happen here.....
> 
> In the meantime we could discuss the topic - maybe we always want there to be a reply to the threads we post in, just to maintain the pretence of a conversation, human contact, answers to our questions etc. and if there are none - we feel that much more than the threads we post in and receive our answer.
> 
> Therefore we only remember the unanswered questions, because they make us feel more alone or ignored. THAT'S IT! We always want a reply to feed our own self importance, to secure our place in history with an indelible (unless by moderator or forum glitch, natch) and public record of conversations and thoughts that can be read by all and sundry the world over. We exist because someone else has read our typed thoughts and chosen to respond. If no response, maybe we die a little inside and retreat into our shells a bit more. Right now I can remember many posts where I have had the last word - there is no triumph in those memories, only failiure.
> 
> (Sub, just trying out your theory...)
> 
> "...and the monkey pulls the switch!"



That's actually a very reasonable theory. 

I think electronic communications in general have a certain level of addictiveness built into their use, such that we get a tiny high off of others replying to us, via email, txt, post, tweet, etc. We crave that reply, and wait for it, like an addict waiting for a hit. But once we get it, we just want the next. 

Anyone who has been bored and sent a few txts to friends, only to wait forever for replies knows what I'm talking about. The ping! of your phone going off is the fix you want. 

We're all screwed up, guys. :shrug:


----------



## Nyctophiliac

nbp said:


> That's actually a very reasonable theory.
> 
> I think electronic communications in general have a certain level of addictiveness built into their use, such that we get a tiny high off of others replying to us, via email, txt, post, tweet, etc. We crave that reply, and wait for it, like an addict waiting for a hit. But once we get it, we just want the next.
> 
> Anyone who has been bored and sent a few txts to friends, only to wait forever for replies knows what I'm talking about. The ping! of your phone going off is the fix you want.
> 
> We're all screwed up, guys. :shrug:



I'm sure you're right, and BTW, thank you for giving me my fix for the day - a quote included and a direct reply is 100% pure, you know, 'the good stuff'

I'm off to bed while the going's good and the shakes have gone. 

Back tomorrow though!


----------



## Monocrom

We have one "official" CPF Thread Killer.

His name is Illum and when he posts . . . watch out!


----------



## Monocrom

Bullzeyebill said:


> I get that feeling too.
> 
> Bill



Sorry Bill, but it doesn't count when you use your moderator powers to lock a topic.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Monocrom said:


> Sorry Bill, but it doesn't count when you use your moderator powers to lock a topic.



Darn. :devil:

Bill


----------



## zenbeam

I saw this thread shortly after it was OP'd and had no replies. And I resisted replying then because I thought others had already resisted.... because of how cool and befitting it would be if no one ever, ever replied to this thread. Oh well. :fail:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

If you've killed a thread, and are feeling a bit down.....


~ Chance 

 

As of this writing I've killed 14 on CPF Proper....but one is closed so it doesn't count.


----------



## Greta

Nope... I think I have the most thread kills - without actually closing the thread. I imagine it's because some all of a sudden think, "Aw crap... the boss is in this thread now... there goes the neighborhood!" ... I really can be a fun person, ya know... and I sometimes do actually add useful and/or at least amusing or OT information. I'm not ALL that bad... most of the time...


----------



## Gene43

How about when you post to a thread and everyone posts around you as if you never posted and your input was just ignored or dismissed?


----------



## Greta

Gene43 said:


> How about when you post to a thread and everyone posts around you as if you never posted and your input was just ignored or dismissed?



_*tap, tap, tap*_... Is this thing on?


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> ... I really can be a fun person, ya know... and I sometimes do actually add useful and/or at least amusing or OT information. I'm not ALL that bad... most of the time...



When in a good mood, it's like a party in here. When some idiot makes you angry, we know to check back quite a bit later.


----------



## Monocrom

Gene43 said:


> How about when you post to a thread and everyone posts around you as if you never posted and your input was just ignored or dismissed?



No worries . . . It's only because it takes some members awhile to figure out that the other dude with the user-name "Gene" actually isn't you. :wave:


----------



## Greta

Monocrom said:


> When in a good mood, it's like a party in here. When some idiot makes you angry, we know to check back quite a bit later.



Well then that's the idiot's fault... not mine...


----------



## rufus001

zenbeam said:


> I saw this thread shortly after it was OP'd and had no replies. And I resisted replying then because I thought others had already resisted.... because of how cool and befitting it would be if no one ever, ever replied to this thread. Oh well. :fail:


SORRY! I couldn't resist trying to start a "NO! I'm the Thread Killer" Thread. Mission accomplished though.:devil:


----------



## Lumenz

...and I thought I was the only one who felt like a thread killer. It is nice to be in good company.


----------



## StarHalo




----------



## dc38

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> Someone here has that "Official" Thread Killer title under his name .... forgot who
> 
> 
> But YES .... we all feel that way at times. I like subwoofers definition of it .
> 
> ~
> 
> (Edit ....... just remembered ... Member "illum" has that Official Title .)




i believe the user of interest is named "Illum".. there ya go, thread killed.


----------



## rufus001

dc38 said:


> i believe the user of interest is named "Illum".. there ya go, thread killed.



Exactly! No need to post any more people.


----------



## subwoofer

Just to be safe:

Anyone who posts after this post, by doing so agrees to pay me $1000.

This is a binding agreement, and payment is due immediately ;-)


----------



## mvyrmnd

subwoofer said:


> Just to be safe:
> 
> Anyone who posts after this post, by doing so agrees to pay me $1000.
> 
> This is a binding agreement, and payment is due immediately ;-)



I'd like to see you enforce it...


----------



## mvyrmnd

As busy as a trackie dacks how shazza got us some ironman. As busy as a bull bar also she'll be right flanno. Get a dog up ya ford also grab us a wobbly. Come a bull bar where as stands out like greenie. As cunning as a holy dooley! flamin shazza got us some snag. Flat out like a cut snake bloody grab us a fairy floss. Flat out like a ocker my lets throw a cooee. Come a sheila where come a cut lunch. He hasn't got a grundies fair dinkum. Mad as a cark it piece of **** she'll be right not my bowl of rice. Gutful of rubbish my grab us a cream.
It'll be stoked bloody trent from punchy ciggies. Trent from punchy pash where she'll be right postie. As cross as a cut snake my stands out like a his blood's worth bottling. As cross as a butcher how we're going cut snake. She'll be right ute mate stands out like a frog in a sock. He hasn't got a pot no worries he's got a massive bull bar. You little ripper figjam mate mad as a uluru.
You little ripper boozer mate shazza got us some *******. Lets throw a brickie no worries he's got a massive chokkie. As dry as a dero to as cross as a jug. She'll be right lurk no dramas mad as a budgie smugglers. muster bloody stands out like a shag on a rock. Come a down under how it'll be vee dub. As dry as a flanno how you little ripper brick sh*t house. Flat out like a vee dub when shazza got us some ace!.
Lets throw a fossicker we're going true blue. Stands out like a road train when we're going gobsmacked. We're going gobsmacked no dramas grab us a arvo. We're going rip snorter no worries she'll be right cubby house. Get a dog up ya bush bash mate lets throw a bogan. Lets throw a chewie bloody as busy as a brizzie. Mad as a nipper where she'll be right gone walkabout. She'll be right drongo piece of **** get a dog up ya holy dooley!.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

mvyrmnd said:


> As busy as a trackie dacks how shazza got us some ironman. As busy as a bull bar also she'll be right flanno. Get a dog up ya ford also grab us a wobbly. Come a bull bar where as stands out like greenie. As cunning as a holy dooley! flamin shazza got us some snag. Flat out like a cut snake bloody grab us a fairy floss. Flat out like a ocker my lets throw a cooee. Come a sheila where come a cut lunch. He hasn't got a grundies fair dinkum. Mad as a cark it piece of **** she'll be right not my bowl of rice. Gutful of rubbish my grab us a cream.
> It'll be stoked bloody trent from punchy ciggies. Trent from punchy pash where she'll be right postie. As cross as a cut snake my stands out like a his blood's worth bottling. As cross as a butcher how we're going cut snake. She'll be right ute mate stands out like a frog in a sock. He hasn't got a pot no worries he's got a massive bull bar. You little ripper figjam mate mad as a uluru.
> You little ripper boozer mate shazza got us some *******. Lets throw a brickie no worries he's got a massive chokkie. As dry as a dero to as cross as a jug. She'll be right lurk no dramas mad as a budgie smugglers. muster bloody stands out like a shag on a rock. Come a down under how it'll be vee dub. As dry as a flanno how you little ripper brick sh*t house. Flat out like a vee dub when shazza got us some ace!.
> Lets throw a fossicker we're going true blue. Stands out like a road train when we're going gobsmacked. We're going gobsmacked no dramas grab us a arvo. We're going rip snorter no worries she'll be right cubby house. Get a dog up ya bush bash mate lets throw a bogan. Lets throw a chewie bloody as busy as a brizzie. Mad as a nipper where she'll be right gone walkabout. She'll be right drongo piece of **** get a dog up ya holy dooley!.




How wude!


----------



## mvyrmnd

Nyctophiliac said:


> How wude!



That's a verbatim Aussie literary masterpiece!


----------



## subwoofer

mvyrmnd said:


> I'd like to see you enforce it...



It is enforced only by your own conscience, but thanks for the $1000. PM me your PP details and I'll send you an invoice.



mvyrmnd said:


> As busy as a trackie dacks how shazza got us some ironman. As busy as a bull bar also she'll be right flanno. Get a dog up ya ford also grab us a wobbly. Come a bull bar where as stands out like greenie. As cunning as a holy dooley! flamin shazza got us some snag. Flat out like a cut snake bloody grab us a fairy floss. Flat out like a ocker my lets throw a cooee. Come a sheila where come a cut lunch. He hasn't got a grundies fair dinkum. Mad as a cark it piece of **** she'll be right not my bowl of rice. Gutful of rubbish my grab us a cream.
> It'll be stoked bloody trent from punchy ciggies. Trent from punchy pash where she'll be right postie. As cross as a cut snake my stands out like a his blood's worth bottling. As cross as a butcher how we're going cut snake. She'll be right ute mate stands out like a frog in a sock. He hasn't got a pot no worries he's got a massive bull bar. You little ripper figjam mate mad as a uluru.
> You little ripper boozer mate shazza got us some *******. Lets throw a brickie no worries he's got a massive chokkie. As dry as a dero to as cross as a jug. She'll be right lurk no dramas mad as a budgie smugglers. muster bloody stands out like a shag on a rock. Come a down under how it'll be vee dub. As dry as a flanno how you little ripper brick sh*t house. Flat out like a vee dub when shazza got us some ace!.
> Lets throw a fossicker we're going true blue. Stands out like a road train when we're going gobsmacked. We're going gobsmacked no dramas grab us a arvo. We're going rip snorter no worries she'll be right cubby house. Get a dog up ya bush bash mate lets throw a bogan. Lets throw a chewie bloody as busy as a brizzie. Mad as a nipper where she'll be right gone walkabout. She'll be right drongo piece of **** get a dog up ya holy dooley!.



Is that in English? I couldn't past word 5.



Nyctophiliac said:


> How wude!



Excellent, thank you! Yet another $1000 on its way....I did say 'anyone' who posts agrees to pay me $1000.... This is not limited to the first person.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Define "anyone..."

Back on topic, I wonder who'll post last in this thread before it gets closed down. I for one hope that it will stay open because it is one of the most thought provoking threads on the forum, kudos to the OP. It's also one of the most addictive and my first call when I check the site. (Narrowly beating the CPF UK meet thread - which is a bit slow ATM, hint hint)

"I'm the King of the World!"


BTW just because I am a King, doesn't mean I have the conscience of one...


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> Well then that's the idiot's fault... not mine...



Indeed. 

Still, it's fun to hang back and watch the poor idiots think they can get one over on you just because you're not a dude. They have no clue what they're in for.


----------



## Monocrom

StarHalo said:


>



Ironically, our resident thread killer is that tall and skinny. 

(Good thing he posted a pic of himself on CPF already, otherwise this topic would get closed for revealing personal info. about another member.)


----------



## NonSenCe

me, im just waitin illum to come over and do the dirty deed of killin´the thread with an reply. then NO one can continue it anymore.


----------



## AZPops

subwoofer said:


> Just to be safe:
> 
> Anyone who posts after this post, by doing so agrees to pay me $1000.
> 
> This is a binding agreement, and payment is due immediately ;-)




Good idea, just make sure you send me my $2....30....No.....40%! That's net 50% to me!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The worst......when you start a thread and no one reply's. 

~ Chance


----------



## AZPops

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The worst......when you start a thread and no one reply's.
> 
> ~ Chance





Hey Chance, looks like you're the NEW! "THREAD KILLER"! ......


----------



## TEEJ

The easy out is a mod who posts, then locks the thread.



And, I can't believe someone posted in a thread like this as the SECOND post...I mean, the irony of leaving that first post hanging, for all eternity...was too perfect to destroy.

After that, its all over...a loop is born.


----------



## JemR

TEEJ said:


> I mean, the irony of leaving that first post hanging, for all eternity...was too perfect to destroy.



+1 for that, leave it in the air!

But (I hardly dare say it) surely it would be just awful to kill one of the long running treads. Some have been going for 4 or 5 years, even more. Watching it move down your subscribed treads list with you as the last poster. How would that feel. Very hard to do for sure and we certainly would NOT, repeat NOT, want it, but it must at least be possible for the real “Thread Killer”. 

But we must as a group keep those threads alive! "Save the threads" :grouphug:


----------



## tjswarbrick

I'm glad it's not just me.
Sometimes I'll resurrect a ancient "dead" thread because something pertinent just happened to me- then I understand.
But when they're just a few days old, and I feel like I added something, I feel bad when nobody else responds. "Was it something I said?"
Long live the Threads!


----------



## rufus001

TEEJ said:


> After that, its all over...a loop is born.



But ... but ... I love loops!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

AZPops said:


> Hey Chance, looks like you're the NEW! "THREAD KILLER"! ......



_A couple of mine have been DOA. :sigh: 

~ Chance_


----------



## eh4

zenbeam said:


> I saw this thread shortly after it was OP'd and had no replies. And I resisted replying then because I thought others had already resisted.... because of how cool and befitting it would be if no one ever, ever replied to this thread. Oh well. :fail:


 
lol!

It's kind of interesting when you kill a thread because how you feel will be all about your intention when posting the terminal post. Definitive, questioning? Hoping for some fleeting digital strand of human interaction or working to put a subject comprehensibly to rest. 

It sucks when no one will answer your question, but aside from that if you feel bad killing a thread, you should get outside, reconnect with the family, throw a stick for a dog for a while or something. ;-) 
Now if you enjoy killing threads... :-D


----------



## Nyctophiliac

I think the thread's killed that really make me sad are the meet ups and get-togethers.

When you first start the thread its all very exciting and you are keen to attract lots of fellow CPFers to the meet, which inevitably is only a month or two away - even if not decided on when first posted. Over the next few weeks there is a flurry of enthusiasm and ideas about where, when, how the phases of the moon or the tide or the travel will affect the meet, etc. Then all the clamouring about what lights people will be bringing and what lights they are buying specially for the meet.

Then the next phase is totting up who's coming and who might be coming, and making sure that all the usual suspects are informed and PMed. Plus a couple of new folk will post in this phase (But not always turn up on the day...we can't be that scary).

The final phase before the meet is cheerful hooting about how the cell charging is going/has gone and even when people are setting off. 

Then a pause of several hours ensues while the meet takes place - a pause most felt by those not attending.

And so, the pictures start to roll in, the torches, the collections, the people, the food, the location, the beamshots, the number of the same lights, the mods - and all the thanks and friendly cajolery that goes on in the day or so after the meet. All that wonderful cameraderie and joy of like minded people and their shared obsessions/passions/hobbies.

But gradually things go quiet, sort of a 'nothing more to see' policy descends on the once cheerful and much loved thread. I suppose once everyone who attended has said "Wow" and "Thanks a million" and even "wasn't it funny when..." and those who missed it have said "I'm so busted I missed..." and when we've all said "here's to the next one..." and "see you all later" - that's when the thread dies. And the dust of ages settles about the once merry communique. 

And, being a chap who likes to keep things going, I always seem to have the last, guttering, dying post, harking back to the good times.

Old threads never die, they're merely left behind...



"It's a balloon, Penelope, a _​balloon!"_


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

eh4 said:


> Hoping for some fleeting digital strand of human interaction or working to put a subject comprehensibly to rest.
> 
> 
> It sucks when no one will answer......:-D



_A friend of mine, upon learning I had recently begun purchasing new flashlights (collecting) queried: "Uh-oh, you know what they say about people who collect things? 
Silly me answered with a question. "What?" "They're trying to compensate for other areas in their life where there's an unmet need." _ :welcome:

N_ow I know what you're thinking. Why in the world did he post that on a flashlight collecting board!?  


See eh4 quote above. 

While I await your reply's and/or retorts, I'm headed outside to reconnect my cat with his vet. Poor kitty, had to have 13 of his teeth pulled. __>$700! _

_ ~ Chance _


----------



## Monocrom

Forget the thread. Looks like someone killed the entire forums for a few hours there.


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

I am the "FORUM KILLER" ......... but I didn't do it this time .

~


----------



## Dr Jekell

Monocrom said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Still, it's fun to hang back and watch the poor idiots think they can get one over on you just because you're not a dude. They have no clue what they're in for.



May god have mercy on their souls, for Greta will not.



eh4 said:


> It sucks when no one will answer your question, but aside from that if you feel bad killing a thread, you should get outside, reconnect with the family, throw a stick for a dog for a while or something. ;-)
> Now if you enjoy killing threads... :-D



My parents are dead eh4, my dog ate them.

(If you play the "guess the movie reference" game, you will win this imaginary box of absolutely nothing :nana


----------



## TedTheLed

I dont kill them they just go to sleep, for a couple of years.


----------



## CoherentRays

It is so comforting though to post in a thread where I KNOW there will eventually be a post following mine, even if it doesn't address my remarks directly. That has never been guaranteed before. I consider this thread a real public service for we timid posters.


----------



## AZPops

CoherentRays said:


> It is so comforting though to post in a thread where I KNOW there will eventually be a post following mine, even if it doesn't address my remarks directly. That has never been guaranteed before. I consider this thread a real public service for we timid posters.



A bit off topic, so sorry in advance OP! But is it still snow'in in the High Plains?


----------



## subwoofer

This thread is now dead for me - Unsubscribed....

(sound of a flat-line tone)


----------



## JemR

AZPops said:


> A bit off topic, so sorry in advance OP!



Hang on. You are the OP ???


----------



## CoherentRays

AZPops said:


> A bit off topic, so sorry in advance OP! But is it still snow'in in the High Plains?


Only in the nearby mountain ranges. Here on the plains at 7200 ft there was a white rain the other day but it wasn't white when it hit the ground and watered the happy green grasses and flowers.


----------



## Illum

AZPops said:


> sometimes I feel that I'm the "Thread Killer"!



welcome home


----------



## AZPops

JemR said:


> Hang on. You are the OP ???




Huh? U sure? ....:thinking:



I was checking to see if y'all were awake! ....


----------



## AZPops

CoherentRays said:


> Only in the nearby mountain ranges. Here on the plains at 7200 ft there was a white rain the other day but it wasn't white when it hit the ground and watered the happy green grasses and flowers.




Man dose that sound great! We're gonna be frying here in the Sonoran Desert in a few weeks! We already hit over a 100!


----------



## JemR

AZPops said:


> Huh? U sure? ....:thinking:
> 
> 
> 
> I was checking to see if y'all were awake! ....




Ahh!!!! Nice try :tired: back to sleep for me

This must end soon!! Please let it end soon!!


----------



## AZPops

Illum said:


> welcome home




Dah Man himself has found us! .... oo:....Oh, oh!


----------



## jhc37013

Gene43 said:


> How about when you post to a thread and everyone posts around you as if you never posted and your input was just ignored or dismissed?




Gene did you say something I just totally skipped over your post...  

I'm kidding of course but I know how ya feel.


----------



## cdrake261

I find this thread not very amusing, will no longer post


----------



## Greta

cdrake261 said:


> I find this thread not very amusing, will no longer post



K


----------



## AZPops

cdrake261 said:


> I find this thread not very amusing, will no longer post




Huh? ....:shrug:.... U sure?


----------



## TEEJ

Well, I suppose one thing we all learned, is the AZPops is NOT the Thread Killer, if anything, he is the thread life support.


----------



## cdrake261

AZPops said:


> Huh? ....:shrug:.... U sure?



Sorry, forgot my purple...

(purple indicates sarcasm on another board I'm on)


----------



## JemR

Is someone forcing AZPops to post?? I think we to know. We may need to send help :help:


----------



## jhc37013

Well not much else is going on so this seems like a nice friendly place to ask is Surefire REALLY worth it? I don't think anyone has ever asked that so I'm always curious how that debate would go.


----------



## StarHalo

jhc37013 said:


> is Surefire REALLY worth it?



WHAT IS BEST FLASHLGIHT PLS EMAIL


----------



## JemR

jhc37013 said:


> is Surefire REALLY worth it?



No idea! What's a Surefire? Can I drink it? :thinking: I don't know, but I'm sure it's worth every cent!


----------



## jhc37013

JemR said:


> No idea! What's a Surefire? Can I drink it? :thinking: I don't know, but I'm sure it's worth every cent!



They seem really popular and I tried to do a search but I just don't agree with what anyone said so I thought I'd ask again.


----------



## jhc37013

I really can't decide if I want to get one their seems to be something wrong with the tailcaps because the last post always says threads closed, so I guess it just some sort of common problem or something.


----------



## JemR

jhc37013 said:


> their seems to be something wrong with the tailcaps




If there is somethings wrong with it's tail take to the vets!! This is a flashlight forum. Honestly :shakehead


----------



## Greta

JemR said:


> If there is somethings wrong with it's tail take to the vets!! This is a flashlight forum. Honestly :shakehead



No kidding, eh? 

Stay on topic!! :tsk:


----------



## jhc37013

I mean seriously I really need help I'm always having flashlight trouble, last month I ordered 12 flashlight's on ebay for only $10 dollars each plus shipping and now only about half still work. The cheapest Surefire I can find is ~$120 so I'm really suppose to spend that much on a flashlight, really?


----------



## mvyrmnd

Baiting a mod to close the thread doesn't count as killing it!


----------



## JemR

mvyrmnd said:


> Baiting a mod to close the thread doesn't count as killing it!



It wasn't me who went off topic it was jhc37013 and the tail cap thing problems. But if a mod closes the thread down I still win the prizes right, there are prizes?lovecpf


----------



## nbp

In before the lock! :rock:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:hahaha:


StarHalo said:


> WHAT IS BEST FLASHLGIHT PLS EMAIL



~ Chance :laughing: 

First place in the tie! Cuz I was last.


----------



## jhc37013

StarHalo said:


> WHAT IS BEST FLASHLGIHT PLS EMAIL



Sure thing the brand that I buy and think are just as good as that other "top" brand which I no longer will mention is called Facefire aka FACENHANDINJURY model #911, not sure how to say that last one I think it might be Swedish or something, linguistics is not might strong point.


----------



## StarHalo

jhc37013 said:


> Facefire



Facefire TACTICAL


----------



## cdrake261

StarHalo said:


> Facefire TACTICAL



Thats hot!!!



...literally...


----------



## JemR

jhc37013 said:


> Sure thing the brand that I buy and think are just as good as that other "top" brand which I no longer will mention is called Facefire aka FACENHANDINJURY model #911, not sure how to say that last one I think it might be Swedish or something, linguistics is not might strong point.




Oh!! Yes, Now, I'm European so this one I think I can help you with........ No, No, I'm sorry, your right, it is in Swedish and logistics is not my strong soup either!!


AW! StarHalo. That WILL leave a mark!!


----------



## jhc37013

Oh no my buddies on fire...Help me Oprah Winfrey Help me Tom Cruise!


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> Stay on topic!! :tsk:



I don't think that's possible . . . if we keep posting.

I feel like Illum is just phoning it in.


----------



## nbp

My power is out at home right now due to a storm. Good thing I have lots of flashlights and batteries!!

And thank goodness for smartphones. CPF is still just a click away.


----------



## Greta

nbp said:


> My power is out at home right now due to a storm. Good thing I have lots of flashlights and batteries!!
> 
> And thank goodness for smartphones. CPF is still just a click away.



I could take it down for maintenance if that will help any...


----------



## TooManyGizmos

Greta said:


> I could take it down for maintenance if that will help any...



~

It shouldn't need maintenance ........ it just got a total over-haul .

Seems to be running fine .

~


----------



## AZPops

Greta said:


> I could take it down for maintenance if that will help any...




Yeah but everytime "IT" goes down for someth'in or the other I get the shakes cause I can't get my fix! Then I gotta go to the MP, to see all the stuff 4 Sale which I shouldn't be do'in cause my boy need's a new pair of shoes!



So, .... what was the subject again?


----------



## AZPops

Oh, now I remember, ...




JemR said:


> No idea! What's a Surefire? Can I drink it? :thinking: I don't know, but I'm sure it's worth every cent!




.... Yup U sure can! ...






I'd throw it in a blender after it's ...

















.... to break it a part, which will make it easier to get down!


Ok I'm gonna have to Excuse myself 4 a bit, cause I'm gonna talk to this .....








... to see why she looks so sad! .... I bet nobody made a post after she responded to a thread!


U C 4 some, the thought of being the “Thread Killer” can severely handicap a person psychologically, even 4 life in some circumstances!


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

Shoes ......... Ha ,


I just wrote a $ 5,500 check ........

for a new central-air system .


They always break at the start of a long, hot holiday weekend .


How's that for a new subject !

~


----------



## StarHalo

TooManyGizmos said:


> I just wrote a $ 5,500 check ........
> 
> for a new central-air system .
> 
> They always break at the start of a long, hot holiday weekend .



Establish dominance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Women who wear glasses and/or weild swords are sexy!

€hance


----------



## jhc37013

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> Shoes ......... Ha ,
> 
> 
> I just wrote a $ 5,500 check ........
> 
> for a new central-air system .
> 
> 
> They always break at the start of a long, hot holiday weekend .
> 
> 
> How's that for a new subject !
> 
> ~



Man that sucks I've spent $1000 for two motors over the past year and a half on my older unit and now I always worry it's going to break again, it would really suck if I don't get a few more years out of it being as I just spent that much for repairs. Hopefully you didn't have to go through that before the complete loss.


----------



## AZPops

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Women who wear glasses and/or weild swords are sexy!
> 
> €hance




^^^^^ What Chance said!


Btw ToManyGizmos, "Shoes" at times can refer to a whole lot of things, even a central-air system! Sorry for the thing going down on you though! ... bummer!


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

Thanks AZ .....

But in my circle, I had to buy the whole Suit .... plus the shoes.


Hope to be Cool by this time tomorrow night .

~

P.S. ........ If your "boy" needed a new pair of shoes .......... ?? 

What did that mean ........... a new car or something ??

I hope it didn't mean anything Medical .

~


----------



## nbp

Power's back, so that's good. Turned on the AC...too sticky to sleep as it was. Didn't get too much use out of the flashlights though as it was only out 2 hours. Oh well.


----------



## TooManyGizmos

nbp said:


> Power's back, so that's good. Turned on the AC...too sticky to sleep as it was. Didn't get too much use out of the flashlights though as it was only out 2 hours. Oh well.



~

Yeah ..... I know about sticky .....

Flashlight batteries won't run a central-air unit .

Glad your powers on .

~


----------



## AZPops

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> Thanks AZ .....
> 
> But in my circle, I had to buy the whole Suit .... plus the shoes.
> 
> 
> Hope to be Cool by this time tomorrow night .
> 
> ~
> 
> P.S. ........ If your "boy" needed a new pair of shoes .......... ??
> 
> What did that mean ........... a new car or something ??
> 
> I hope it didn't mean anything Medical .
> 
> ~




Yeah, it always seams you've gotta buy the whole dang suit don't it? Calvin's got an appointment on Friday morning to have a root canal done, so we can save one of his lower K-9's! But as I mentioned in another thread, he sure the heck AIN'T gonna like being left at the dentist for the day! ... :laughing:

And tomorrow morning I'll be spending another 4 digits buying a whole set of batteries (x4 6 volt deep cycle, and x2 12 volt chassis batteries) for our Eagle! ... 









My boy Calvin's the one on the left relax'in with his sister Harlee "the vicious attack dog", an our American Coach Eagle's is behind them!




PS that girl sitting with her head down. She'll be OK, some idiot stood her up is all that was! .... So carry on folks!


----------



## JemR

StarHalo said:


>



I have a whole set of screwdrivers just like that. Very good for close-up work. Oh no! I've gone off topic again!:sick2:


btw: I don't think much of her TV. Seems a bit odd to keep it outside though.


----------



## Monocrom

My A/C unit in my bedroom window . . . $150

My favorite watch . . . $257

My entire collection of flashlights and accessories . . . No clue. Likely would have a heart-attack if I did.


----------



## AZPops

Monocrom said:


> My A/C unit in my bedroom window . . . $150
> 
> My favorite watch . . . $257
> 
> My entire collection of flashlights and accessories . . . *No clue*. Likely would have a heart-attack if I did.





Oh yes U do! You're just in a state of denial! ....  ....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Knowing how much your flashlight collection is worth (and being able to prove it) would come in real handy if you were to lose it due to fire or theft. I think it a good idea to check with your insurance company to make sure you're covered in case of loss. When certain items such as jewelry, firearms, etc reach a certan amount your policy might require a rider. 

~ €hance


----------



## Monocrom

AZPops said:


> Oh yes U do! You're just in a state of denial! ....  ....



Nope! I can honestly say I have so many that I have no clue. If I count my Surefire flashlights only, there's 22 of those. Used to be more, but I gave a couple away. As for everything else . . . Not a clue in the world.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Knowing how much your flashlight collection is worth (and being able to prove it) would come in real handy if you were to lose it due to fire or theft. I think it a good idea to check with your insurance company to make sure you're covered in case of loss. When certain items such as jewelry, firearms, etc reach a certan amount your policy might require a rider.
> 
> ~ €hance



I'm not worried, with regards to my flashlights, anyway. Honestly, if I had to re-start my collection all over again, I'd just replace some of my SureFires and my Fenix models, along with a couple of LED drop-ins for a couple of the SureFires. Definitely at least one Malkoff drop-in for my FiveMega bodied 9P with Production M60 in it. (Favorite 9P is a Leef-bodied one with a custom old-school M60 in it. I'm realistic about not finding another Leef body or custom M60.)

As for the rest of my lights in my collection from more brands than I can count . . . Yeah . . . They're nice but . . .


----------



## cdrake261

StarHalo said:


> Establish dominance



Who is that? She is sexy!

(purple = sarcasm)


----------



## AZPops

cdrake261 said:


> Who is that? She is sexy!
> 
> (purple = sarcasm)



She's a ninja! .... In Blue Jeans!


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

StarHalo ... after you posted ... I got my sword and went out and tried that ,

The damn thing sprayed Freon all over me ......... just like a Skunk !

I lost the domination round .... and sweat for two more days and nights .


But today we ripped it out by it's roots and drained it's remaining life blood .

We now have a friendlier model that's half as loud and eats 30% less .

I now have Warranty Dominance over it for the next ten years .

I lost my cool for a while ... but I eventually re-gained my Dominance .

Now I'm Chillin

~


----------



## Greta

I don't know why she needs a fancy sword like that - I just climb the ladder up to the roof, remove the side panel on the unit, (use my handy-dandy ICON Rogue II for lighting if at night) and push the reset button. BAM! - instant cooling or heating depending on my needs. I don't even need a screw driver to remove the side panel anymore. I can loosen the screws with my fingers. It's just too easy - unless of course Hank sees me going for the ladder... then he bites my feet as I'm trying to go up the ladder. Sometimes it gets ugly - my ankles look like I've been attacked by a vampire...


----------



## cdrake261

AZPops said:


> She's a ninja! .... In Blue Jeans!



Very sexy ninja


----------



## nbp

:thinking: She's not that sexy.

But I can predict that the next guy to make a comment about the fact that she is will be the Thread Killer of this thread! 

(Greta doesn't take too kindly to, uhh, 'competitors'.) 

:nana:


----------



## Norm

I'm sure I have the answer to the question

THREAD CLOSED :naughty:


----------



## cdrake261

nbp said:


> :thinking: She's not that sexy.
> 
> But I can predict that the next guy to make a comment about the fact that she is will be the Thread Killer of this thread!
> 
> (Greta doesn't take too kindly to, uhh, 'competitors'.)
> 
> :nana:



Sexy enough for me, isn't Greta married anyways?


----------



## Monocrom

nbp said:


> :thinking: She's not that sexy.



Took the liberty of making an appointment for you at the local eye-doctor.




> (Greta doesn't take too kindly to, uhh, 'competitors'.)



She knows she'll always be our favorite Serving Wench . . . Mostly because she's the only one willing to put up with us. But that's besides the point. :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

cdrake261 said:


> Sexy enough for me, isn't Greta married anyways?



Yeah she's married. She's not dead. Not as though all married woman instantly become hideous to other men once they say "I do."

Besides . . . if any of you wish to show up at her front door with a dozen SureFires instead of roses, have fun convincing her LEO husband that he should step aside. 

(Hmmm . . . Another Missing Persons case in Arizona . . . Officers have no leads . . . What a shame.)


----------



## Greta

Monocrom said:


> Yeah she's married. She's not dead. Not as though all married woman instantly become hideous to other men once they say "I do."



LMAO!  No, really - I laughed out loud when I read that! Obviously you don't visit some of the other flashlight forums where the guys post pictures of me that they get from my facebook page and then compare me to the likes of Jabba the Hut and fat viking opera singers! LOL!  And they even have a special name for me! - Grunta!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Greta said:


> ?.......the guys post pictures of me that they get from my facebook page and then compare me to the likes of Jabba the Hut and fat viking opera singers! LOL!  And they even have a special name for me! - Grunta!


_
It's sad that having a small Johnson can make some guys so mean. 

~ €hance_


----------



## Greta

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _
> It's sad that having a small Johnson can make some guys so mean.
> 
> ~ €hance_



I just wonder what their significant others would think/say if they saw some of the stuff they write about me and the pictures they post... :devil:


----------



## Greta

Norm said:


> I'm sure I have the answer to the question
> 
> THREAD CLOSED :naughty:




Oh - and did anyone notice that Norm closed the thread? 

Didn't think so... :laughing:


----------



## nbp

Norm lives in Australia, where everything is backwards, on account of them being in the Southern Hemisphere. For them, closed means open, and vice versa. Simple, really. 


And the sword flailing girl just seems pretty plain to me. Not that she's unnattractive necessarily, just doesn't jump out at me. When someone says, "Wow, she's sexy!" I turn around expecting to see Zoe Saldana standing there, or some such magnificent creature. Seemed a bit hyperbolous in this situation. 

Anyways, all that is beside the point. The point is that I am hungry, and could go for a snack, but it is late and I am not getting out of bed to get anything anymore, so I ought to fall asleep soon to take my mind off my growly belly.


----------



## Greta

nbp said:


> And the sword flailing girl just seems pretty plain to me. Not that she's unnattractive necessarily, just doesn't jump out at me. When someone says, "Wow, she's sexy!" I turn around expecting to see Zoe Saldana standing there, or some such magnificent creature. Seemed a bit hyperbolous in this situation.



Cue for Star Halo to post a picture....



Don't even think about it SH! :tsk:


----------



## nbp

You know he will! That's his gig! You can't reel that cat in, he's the CPF image repository. :laughing:


----------



## StarHalo

nbp said:


> You can't reel that cat in



Photo posting powers, ENGAGE


----------



## Toohotruk

OK, OK, this is IT! I'm the REAL thread killer and THIS IS IT! The last post in this thread! 






Man, it would be SO cool if this worked! :naughty:


----------



## AZPops

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _
> It's sad that having a *small Johnson *can make some guys so mean.
> 
> ~ €hance_




Is that like having a minnie-me?






Toohotruk said:


> OK, OK, this is IT! I'm the REAL thread killer and THIS IS IT! The last post in this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, it would be SO cool if this worked! :naughty:





Oh sorry, I guess it didn't work! ....


----------



## Toohotruk

Damn!


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

I have an idea ........ let me try this ... and see if it works.


I will stop posting on CPF for 3 months from this date .......

If no one posts after me in THIS thread , for atleast 3 weeks .


THAT should do it !

~


----------



## mvyrmnd

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> I have an idea ........ let me try this ... and see if it works.
> 
> 
> I will stop posting on CPF for 3 months from this date .......
> 
> If no one posts after me in THIS thread , for atleast 3 weeks .
> 
> 
> THAT should do it !
> 
> ~



As tempting an offer as that is, sorry. No dice.


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> LMAO!  No, really - I laughed out loud when I read that! Obviously you don't visit some of the other flashlight forums where the guys post pictures of me that they get from my facebook page and then compare me to the likes of Jabba the Hut and fat viking opera singers! LOL!  And they even have a special name for me! - Grunta!



I honestly don't waste my time on those poser forums. But I'm not surprised to hear they do such things. Jealousy is so ugly. I think they honestly do stay up most of the night thinking up more childish ways to lash out at you. Then they fall asleep and are probably haunted by your image in their dreams.


----------



## Monocrom

StarHalo said:


> Photo posting powers, ENGAGE



Anyone else notice that the ledge is really high up, and when the cat jumps we don't actually see him land on a ledge or anything on the other side.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom said:


> Anyone else notice that the ledge is really high up, and when the cat jumps we don't actually see him land on a ledge or anything on the other side.



It looks like a second storey balcony too, looking at the trees in the distance. Long way down for kitty.


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

Kitty is nearsighted and unable to accurately judge distance .......

and also forgot he just gained 10 pounds .

I love that video - wife was rolling on the floor laughing (loosing butt weight)

~


----------



## AZPops

The Cat saw this ....






is why it JUMPED!


----------



## JemR

StarHalo said:


> Photo posting powers, ENGAGE




Judges Scores 6.5, 6, 6.5, 6, 5.5*.*

Degree of Difficulty 2.0

Total Score for Dive 37


+ An honorary 8.5 from ~ Chance. (see below)


----------



## TedTheLed

looks like it lost traction in the hind feet at the last moment..


----------



## JemR

TedTheLed said:


> looks like it lost traction in the hind feet at the last moment..



Yes. You are right Ted, very well spotted, you have a excellent eye for detail. Marks were deducted for lack of balance and control during the take off phase. But all four feet did clear the board. Most importantly the Tail as well. Marks were gained for a smooth and graceful flight in the free (Panic!!!!) position, there can be little doubt about that. A satisfactory dive overall. Details below. I hope you all agree. - Jem

*Criteria for Judging a Dive*


0: Completely Failed 
½ - 2: Unsatisfactory 
2½ - 4½: Deficient 
5 - 6½: Satisfactory 
7 - 8: Good 
8½ - 9½: Very good 
10: Excellent 
 *The Take Off: *The take-off should show proper balance and control, and initiate a safe distance from the board. The diver must leave the springboard from both feet. On a platform take-off, the diver may leave the platform surface from one foot.
*
The Flight:* The flight of the dive should be smooth and graceful and at no time should the dive move to the left or the right of the springboard or platform, or shall any part of the diver touch either the springboard or platform. During the dive, the body shall be carried in one of the four acceptable positions: tuck, pike, straight or free.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_That was definitely a three-butt-sway jump. Loving cats, and having just spent $800 on ours (vet bill) I didn't think the video was funny, at first...around the fourth or fifth viewing I had to laugh out loud. Kitty's body language, let's call it the traditional Flying X, is indeed hilarious. 

JemR, I'd award Kitty a few more points for keeping his/her toes pointed throughout the "dive". 

~ Chance_


----------



## TedTheLed

notice also how time seems to slow down, almost in a roadrunner/coyotesque manner, not returning to normal speed until the cat concedes that gravity is indeed taking over..


----------



## JemR

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _
> 
> JemR, I'd award Kitty a few more points for keeping his/her toes pointed throughout the "dive".
> 
> ~ Chance_



I love cats too Chance. I'd like to think it just walked away and fell asleep under the nearest bush for the afternoon. Brushed it off, that's what cats do. You are right, a shaky start but once in flight it did FULLY commit. A true professional. An honorary 8.5 as it's you! Always a pleasure - Jem


----------



## zenbeam

StarHalo said:


> Photo posting powers, ENGAGE



Man oh man! I love cats, I have two now and have always owned at least one the past 40+ years. And maybe this cat didn't have a happy landing... but I haven't laughed so damn hard in so long! Thank you!!! :twothumbs


----------



## zenbeam

So how about a contest to post up links to your killed threads (as in who has the most killed threads)? What would constitute an acceptable entry... any thread dead with you as last poster more than 1 week? 2 weeks? More? Less?

Just thinking out loud. Or would that be just thinking with text?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

JemR said:


> I'd like to think it just walked away and fell asleep under the nearest bush for the afternoon. - Jem



It [email protected]@Ks to me like it's going to be quite some time before Kitty comes down from the adrenalin rush and is able to nap. Nevertheless, thanks for the good thoughts Jem. 

BTW, that video is still causing me to laugh out loud. Good stuff! 

~ Chance


----------



## nbp

zenbeam said:


> So how about a contest to post up links to your killed threads? What would constitute an acceptable entry... any thread dead with you as last poster more than 1 week? 2 weeks? More? Less?
> 
> Just thinking out loud. Or would that be just thinking with text?



Oooh, that's a fun idea! Let me look around...I know I've killed some. Killed some of my own threads too. 



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> BTW, that video is still causing me to laugh out loud. Good stuff!



Me too, crack up every time I see it! The spread out toes are my favorite part, like OH CRAP I MISSED MAYBE I CAN GET A TOE ON THE LEDGE!!!!!



Here you go 'Crom. Since Halo isn't allowed, I've taken the liberty of demonstrating a lovely lady. It may not last long, but worth a shot.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

It seems every time I watch it I see something new. The last one was the tail going from flight mode to sticking straight up when Kitty realized all forward motion had stopped. Laughing right now just thinking about it. It's hard to sight type with tears in your eyes. 

Perhaps a Cheer thread for StarHalo is in order. Thanks for making us laugh so much for so long. :twothumbs 

~ Chance


----------



## Toohotruk

Definitely funny! I love cats too, but some things are just FUNNY! 

Reminds me of a video from a few years ago:



I feel bad for the cat, but it's just so damned funny I can't help but laugh every time I see it! :laughing:


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Perhaps a Cheer thread for StarHalo is in order.



So the thread specifically designed to terminate itself instead spawns new threads..

Most fascinating


----------



## Monocrom

Indeed.

A thread about killing threads refuses to die.


----------



## JemR

Monocrom said:


> A thread about killing threads refuses to die.



Because it's fun!


However,


It is becoming clear (to me in any case) that I am finding it very difficult to fully take part in the “Tread Killing Competition” type thing that's going on in this thread. It's because I live in England, and most of you live in the US. So, at the time the majority of you read my posts, where I am it is sometime in the middle of last week. Weird that! 

- Jem


----------



## AZPops

JemR said:


> Because it's fun!
> 
> 
> However,
> 
> 
> It is becoming clear (to me in any case) that I am finding it very difficult to fully take part in the “Tread Killing Competition” type thing that's going on in this thread. It's because I live in England, and most of you live in the US. So, at the time the majority of you read my posts, where I am it is sometime in the middle of last week. Weird that!
> 
> - Jem





Cheers! ....


----------



## JemR

AZPops said:


> Cheers! ....



And to you AZPops. Cheers! :thumbsup:

This thread of yours is becoming quite popular. Must be all the free beer and sausage rolls.... :drunk: 


Oops !!! Sorry, are those just for me? Don't worry, I don't think anyone heard! - Jem


----------



## cdrake261

Toohotruk said:


> Definitely funny! I love cats too, but some things are just FUNNY!
> 
> Reminds me of a video from a few years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for the cat, but it's just so damned funny I can't help but laugh every time I see it! :laughing:




Talk about getting hung from your toe nails


----------



## TedTheLed

the ground doesnt look too far away in the leaper video, so I can chuckle..

but Id be peta mad at the fan one, except I know it's faked.


----------



## Monocrom

TedTheLed said:


> the ground doesnt look too far away in the leaper video, so I can chuckle..
> 
> but Id be peta mad at the fan one, except I know it's faked.



That's right . . . No fans were harmed in the making of that video.


----------



## Quest4fire

Wow, this thread has really grown since I first peeked in on it. Think I'll check back in when it is "Continued from here"


> but Id be peta mad at the fan one, except I know it's faked.



PETA: People Eating Tasty Animals?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*




PETA
*


----------



## nbp

Never understood why people who are so opposed to eating animals want their vegetable products to look and taste like meat. I don't dress up my hamburgers to look and taste like okra. 

:thinking:


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> PETA
> *



Their members taste like chicken. Er . . . I mean . . . So, who else is looking forward to Summer?


----------



## Toohotruk

If God hadn't intended humans to be carnivorous, then why did he make so many of his creatures so damned tasty? :thinking:


----------



## nbp

Toohotruk said:


> If God hadn't intended humans to be carnivorous, then why did he make so many of his creatures so damned tasty? :thinking:



It wasn't until after the Flood that humans and animals began to eat one another. Prior to that, all creatures were herbivorous.


----------



## StarHalo




----------



## Greta

Toeing the line gentlemen... back it off.


----------



## AZPops

:duck: ...Ok, ok, ....... Juuuuust Kidding! ...


----------



## cdrake261

Greta said:


> Toeing the line gentlemen... back it off.



Toeing the line? That's a new one...


----------



## Monocrom

Every now and then I see a long dead topic brought back to life . . . Usually by a new member who doesn't bother to check the date on the last post. :shakehead


----------



## StarHalo

cdrake261 said:


> Toeing the line?


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

First person to "Hang Ten" over the line will cause a thread "Wipe Out" .

Beware of "Riptides" .

~


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

TOW THE LINE

By Nick Drake

This day is the day that we rise or we fall
This night is the night that we win or lose all
This time is the time that we wait for a while
This year is the year that we wait with a smile

If you call, we will follow
If you show us we can tow the *line*

And now that you're here you can show me the way
Now that you're here we can try make it pay
For while you were gone it was hard it was cold
While you were gone we were time we were old

If you call we will follow
If you show us we can tow the line

*Toe the line"* is an idiomatic expression meaning to conform to a rule or a standard. 

*Walking a fine line *is when you're behavior is on the edge of breaking the rules, or when your trying not to annoy or anger people when working within two competing groups. 

~ €hance


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

OK ....... Now explain " One TOKE over the line " .

Can you sing that ?

~


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_That's easy. PARANOIA THE DESTROY YA...

~ €hance_


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

Yep ...... Lawrence Welk didn't get it either.

~


----------



## JemR

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> OK ....... Now explain " One TOKE over the line " .
> 
> Can you sing that ?
> 
> ~



What! Was ~ Chance singing? I wondered what was wrong with my neighbours dog!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_Your neighbors dog.....and my wife! Sheesh everybody's a critic. 

Here's a better rendition guys. 

~ Chance
_


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> OK ....... Now explain " One TOKE over the line " .
> 
> Can you sing that ?
> 
> ~





TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> Yep ...... Lawrence Welk didn't get it either.
> 
> ~


 

Enlighten us.....or should I query, show us the light? 

~ Chance


----------



## JemR

Sorry ~ Chance you know i'm just kidding. 


I can't “£$ {}}} 
seem to find *&^% 
that @<> 
you know +__)))(
we have the £££££££££
where i live ????

€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€

Oh there it is! sorry ~ €hance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:laughing: ~€hance


----------



## JemR

It all the fault of some Belgian man, that € you know ~ €hance. Oops, I better be careful what I say. They don't live far away and we've had wars about less. I think? See I used it again. Twice! Hope I don't have to pay him.


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

Well ... we now know that "illum" has lost his touch.

~


----------



## TedTheLed

I woke up this morning there was a lingering odor of haberdashery in the air.. I turned my head and several empty wooden bobbins rolled off my pillow..I wiped the filament of spittle from the corner of my mouth and picked at some remnants stuck in my teeth..in the bathroom, the toothbrush was missing every bristle, and the sword hanging over the toilet was now sticking handle up out of the bowl..what is going on!!?? I murmured to myself, but soon lost the, train, of my thought..


----------



## StarHalo

[Adult Swim high scores bump music]

High Scores (single post time as last post, hours:minutes)

Nyctophiliac 36:57
Chauncey Gardiner 25:36
StarHalo 23:49


----------



## Monocrom

When it comes to killing threads, you guys are horrible at it.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_Said the Pot to the Kettles. 


_


----------



## Monocrom

In my defense, I never said I was good at it.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Dude! Why aren't you in bed? Do you know what time it is!? I'm up waiting for my wife to get home, but it's only 11:28 here. Do you work nights, or are you playing with your flashlights? 

~ Chance


----------



## mvyrmnd

I feel this may become CPF's longest running thread... As no one will want to give up the crown of being the one who killed it.

It's especially fun as it's already dodged a few "mod bait" bullets


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Dude! Why aren't you in bed? Do you know what time it is!? I'm up waiting for my wife to get home, but it's only 11:28 here. Do you work nights, or are you playing with your flashlights?
> 
> ~ Chance



I'm a night-owl, it's still Saturday night, and I'm single. I'm close to a bed but . . . Oops! Family Friendly forum . . . never mind.


----------



## nbp

I just finished a half marathon. I think someone just killed me. :sick2:


----------



## Greta

nbp said:


> I just finished a half marathon. I think someone just killed me. :sick2:



You might want to head over to the cannibalism/zombie thread then. Some might be interested in that...


----------



## Nyctophiliac

StarHalo said:


> [Adult Swim high scores bump music]
> 
> High Scores (single post time as last post, hours:minutes)
> 
> Nyctophiliac 36:57
> Chauncey Gardiner 25:36
> StarHalo 23:49



Does this mean I'm winning or losing?

Actually, what does it mean anyway?



Why stop now, just as I'm hating it?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

nbp said:


> I just finished a half marathon. I think someone just killed me. :sick2:



:twothumbs Congratulations nbp! It'll feel really good when it stops hurting.  :goodjob: 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Nyctophiliac said:


> Does this mean I'm winning or losing?
> 
> Actually, what does it mean anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why stop now, just as I'm hating it?



Either way, I'm second place.  

~ Chance


----------



## Illum

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> Well ... we now know that "illum" has lost his touch.
> 
> ~



That title below my name was put there by [email protected] I think, its around the same time that Beamhead acquired crabs. I didn't make a thread out of it so I guess no one noticed.


----------



## JemR

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Either way, I'm second place.
> 
> ~ Chance



Second place!!! ~ €hance would be a fine thing. Umm..... ~ €hance. Where did the list come from? How do you get on the list? 



“If your names not on the list, your not coming in” Story of my life!!! :shakehead



PS: well done nbp!


----------



## TooManyGizmos

Illum said:


> That title below my name was put there by [email protected] I think, its around the same time that Beamhead acquired crabs. I didn't make a thread out of it so I guess no one noticed.




~

We noticed , but since you've lost your touch , maybe it'll be removed.

~


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_Speaking of crabs.....their why you should never throw your toothpick into a urinal, :tsk:

the crabs use them to pole-vault. _:eeksign: 

_~ Chance_


----------



## JemR

The penny has finally dropped. I'm a bit slow today it's been raining.
Now I understand the list. Well, I'll never be on the list! Refer my Post #156. If any of you care:mecry:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

JemR said:


> Because it's fun!
> 
> 
> However,
> 
> 
> It is becoming clear (to me in any case) that I am finding it very difficult to fully take part in the “Tread Killing Competition” type thing that's going on in this thread. It's because I live in England, and most of you live in the US. So, at the time the majority of you read my posts, where I am it is sometime in the middle of last week. Weird that!
> 
> - Jem



_Right you are Jem, this is a fun thread, and of course we care. _:grouphug: _Feel better_?
_
~ Chance_


----------



## JemR

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _Right you are Jem, this is a fun thread, and of course we care. _:grouphug: _Feel better_?
> _
> ~ Chance_



I do. Thank you. I really wanted to win the prizes though. If I stop posting you may win ~chance. only about 11½ hours to catch up. 

And then I go and post again. When will I learn.


----------



## JemR

JemR said:


> only about 11½ hours to catch up.



That's not how it works. What is wrong with me. Off to bed :tired:

Can you quote yourself? I must read the rules again.


----------



## nbp

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> :twothumbs Congratulations nbp! It'll feel really good when it stops hurting.  :goodjob:
> 
> ~ Chance



Now that I've showered and eaten, I feel really good. I'm tired, but I feel good. I was cramping up really bad the last two miles or so, which sucked. I'm not fast but I'm slow. 

I've done some distance cycling events in the past, 2 Centuries actually, and a sprint Triathlon, but this was my first running event. I don't really like running but I got suckered into it by some girls.


----------



## JemR

nbp said:


> I don't really like running but I got suckered into it by some girls.



Umm.... No. I can't actually think of a better reason. Well Done.


----------



## mvyrmnd

nbp said:


> I don't really like running but I got suckered into it by some girls.



So now that we're all aware of your (or for that matter most men's) kryptonite - how to exploit this?

"Give me your collection of McGizmo's and I'll show you some boob"?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

nbp said:


> ?....... I don't really like running but I got suckered into it by some girls.



:laughing: That's what happens when you let the "Twins" make decisions for you! :nana:

~ Chance


----------



## nbp

mvyrmnd said:


> So now that we're all aware of your (or for that matter most men's) kryptonite - how to exploit this?
> 
> "Give me your collection of McGizmo's and I'll show you some boob"?



Arrggh, Not my Gizmos!!!

How 'bout a Surefire? :devil: 



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> :laughing: That's what happens when you let the "Twins" make decisions for you! :nana:
> 
> ~ Chance



Right? Guys are such suckers. :shakehead


----------



## Lite_me

Uh oh.... StarHalo's right around the corner now.


----------



## Greta

Lite_me said:


> Uh oh.... StarHalo's right around the corner now.



He better stay there... :tsk:


----------



## mvyrmnd

nbp said:


> Arrggh, Not my Gizmos!!!
> 
> How 'bout a Surefire? :devil:



I'll happily post a pic of my boobs if you send me one of your Surefires


----------



## TooManyGizmos

Greta said:


> He better stay there... :tsk:




~

You see ............. there is another example of Female Control .


They like to Dominate and have their way .

~


----------



## StarHalo

mvyrmnd said:


> So now that we're all aware of your (or for that matter most men's) kryptonite - how to exploit this?
> 
> "Give me your collection of McGizmo's and I'll show you some boob"?



If that were true, I'd own most of the flashlights on the forum.

The whole posting women thing has "been done" at this point, not much more I can do with it; aside from that, pics of women get virtually no responses compared to pics of awesome.

Also, some awesome:


----------



## nbp

mvyrmnd said:


> I'll happily post a pic of my boobs if you send me one of your Surefires





Sorry brother, not this time. You're not my type. 

But holy cats, some of the ladies running the half and full marathons today were in stupid good shape. Rock. Hard. Bodies.  I wanted to run behind them but they were too fast and always pulled away from me. (I am *not* in stupid good shape right now.) :shakehead


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

mvyrmnd said:


> I'll happily post a pic of my boobs if you send me one of your Surefires



_HOLD IT, not so fast. How does nbp know you're not a dude with man-boobs? What will be the proof that the posted boobs are truly yours? And finally, what proof does nbp have that your boobs are Surefire worthy? 

Would you say: _
_ 
~ Chance
_


----------



## mvyrmnd

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _HOLD IT, not so fast. How does nbp know you're not a dude with man-boobs? What will be the proof that the posted boobs are truly yours? And finally, what proof does nbp have that your boobs are Surefire worthy?
> 
> Would you say:__
> ~ Chance
> _



He knows I'm a guy - and it's up to him to decide if they're Surefire worthy


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

mvyrmnd said:


> He knows I'm a guy - and it's up to him to decide if they're Surefire worthy



:eeew: .... 

~ Chance 

Edit: Time to say goodnight. The wife is calling me ....


----------



## Monocrom

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> You see ............. there is another example of Female Control .
> 
> 
> They like to Dominate and have their way .
> 
> ~



As long as they can cook, and we get fed . . . then no one cares. For some hot, delicious, meals on a daily basis; they can take over the world for all I care.


----------



## nbp

Monocrom said:


> As long as they can cook, and we get fed . . . then no one cares. For some hot, delicious, meals on a daily basis; they can take over the world for all I care.



Famous last words.


----------



## Monocrom

nbp said:


> Famous last words.



Would you rather be a prisoner in a large, gilded cage; with plenty of hot meals, TV, entertainment, and some loving' every now and then. Or, free. Free to eat cold food, microwave meals, eventually be that one 72 year-old hanging out at the club trying to hook up with a lady. 

Scientific fact that married men live longer than single men. But married women don't live as long as single women. That's what an engagement ring is for . . . compensation!

_"Here honey, here's a gold ring with a diamond in it to make up for the years of life I'm about to drain out of you after we're married."_

Yeah, how horrible marriage must be. Your food tastes better, your clothes are cleaner, your apartment is now actually livable. If she's good at balancing a checkbook, oh hey; now you actually have money left over at the end of the month. Now, at the end of the year you can actually afford a nice place to go to for vacation. And you gain something close to immortality because you now have someone who can give you children. Best part is, you won't be 72, standing outside the club, in some out of fashion suit; trying to hook up. 

But you do lose your Freedom. Women lose years off of their Life and end up doing much of the work. No clue what they get out of marriage. Oh well . . .


----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom said:


> As long as they can cook, and we get fed . . . then no one cares. For some hot, delicious, meals on a daily basis; they can take over the world for all I care.



My Wife wants to be both a 1950's housewife and a 21st century power woman... So I get home cooked meals _and_ thouroughly dominated.



> But you do lose your Freedom. Women lose years off of their Life and end up doing much of the work. No clue what they get out of marriage. Oh well . . .



They get things fixed without having to call a handyman.


----------



## Greta

Monocrom said:


> Would you rather be a prisoner in a large, gilded cage; with plenty of hot meals, TV, entertainment, and some loving' every now and then. Or, free. Free to eat cold food, microwave meals, eventually be that one 72 year-old hanging out at the club trying to hook up with a lady.
> 
> Scientific fact that married men live longer than single men. But married women don't live as long as single women. That's what an engagement ring is for . . . compensation!
> 
> _"Here honey, here's a gold ring with a diamond in it to make up for the years of life I'm about to drain out of you after we're married."_
> 
> Yeah, how horrible marriage must be. Your food tastes better, your clothes are cleaner, your apartment is now actually livable. If she's good at balancing a checkbook, oh hey; now you actually have money left over at the end of the month. Now, at the end of the year you can actually afford a nice place to go to for vacation. And you gain something close to immortality because you now have someone who can give you children. Best part is, you won't be 72, standing outside the club, in some out of fashion suit; trying to hook up.
> 
> But you do lose your Freedom. Women lose years off of their Life and end up doing much of the work. No clue what they get out of marriage. Oh well . . .



Well hell.... now I'm all depressed and stuff... where's my freakin' Valium... damn men... :scowl:


----------



## Monocrom

mvyrmnd said:


> My Wife wants to be both a 1950's housewife and a 21st century power woman... So I get home cooked meals _and_ thoroughly dominated.
> 
> 
> They get things fixed without having to call a handyman.



Some guys have all the luck.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom said:


> Some guys have all the luck.



Actually, when I list her other ...attributes... I truly believe that I do.


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> Well hell.... now I'm all depressed and stuff... where's my freakin' Valium... damn men... :scowl:



Yup. Men . . . Can't live with us. Can't live without us . . . Well, okay; that last part isn't true.

Yeah, all you need to reach the top shelf is a footstool. Taking out the garbage is easier if you use smaller trash bags so that they weigh less when full. Then you just need the number to a good handyman if something breaks down.

Otherwise, marriage just tends to mainly benefit dudes.


----------



## Monocrom

mvyrmnd said:


> Actually, when I list her other ...attributes... I truly believe that I do.



Does she have a sister? . . . Maybe her mom is a widow?


----------



## StarHalo

"The only way to a woman's heart is along the path of torment. I know none other as sure." -Marquis de Sade


----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom said:


> Does she have a sister? . . . Maybe her mom is a widow?



No on both counts, sorry.



StarHalo said:


> "The only way to a woman's heart is along the path of torment. I know none other as sure." -Marquis de Sade



As opposed to the way to a man's heart - his stomach 

The way to a woman's heart is to be a rescuer (it might not be PC, and some women get offended about someone thinking they need to be rescued, but when the sh*t hits the fan and you step up to the plate, they love you for it), a listener, and to make her feel wanted. As soon as you stop paying attention, you're toast.


----------



## AZPops

.......... :thinking: ........ On second though, for get about it!


----------



## mvyrmnd

AZPops said:


> .......... :thinking: ........ On second though, for get about it!



Go on - be brave and shave!


----------



## StarHalo

mvyrmnd said:


> Go on - be brave and shave!


----------



## mvyrmnd

StarHalo said:


>



Nice!


----------



## JemR

Am I the only one who clicks on the "top thread" in the café thinking it's this one, only to find stories of cannibalism and murder on the “bath salts” thread. Then I finally find the right one and chainsaws........I don't feel all that well.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Yeah but this guys not trimming his beard to make his face more tasty.


----------



## AZPops

Sorry for going off topic again OP, but I saw my first Eclips this morning! It was only a qurater or so, but it was still pretty cool!


----------



## Greta

AZPops said:


> Sorry for going off topic again OP, but I saw my first Eclips this morning! It was only a qurater or so, but it was still pretty cool!



Yeah, I saw it too... was pretty cool! I went in to get my camera but by the time I got back outside, the best of it had already passed and then the battery on my camera died. It was very pretty though - the advantages of getting up early and going outside to have a smoke..


----------



## Quest4fire

> Sorry for going off topic again OP



I don't think that qualifies as a faux pas for _this_ particular thread Pops 



> I went in to get my camera but by the time I got back outside, the best of it had already passed and then the battery on my camera died.



:tsk: For shame Greta! Sounds like _someone_ could benefit from spending a little more time in, "Flashlight Electronics-* Batteries Included*". :ironic:


----------



## Greta

Quest4fire said:


> I don't think that qualifies as a faux pas for _this_ particular thread Pops
> 
> 
> 
> :tsk: For shame Greta! Sounds like _someone_ could benefit from spending a little more time in, "Flashlight Electronics-* Batteries Included*". :ironic:



Ha ha ha...  ... I had a fully charged backup battery in my camera case so not an issue. Just took a few minutes to go back in the house to get it.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_This September my wife and I will celebrate our 27th wedding anniversarie. When asked how I managed to stay married so long I always reply, "I married up, and I never forget that I did.......if you don't believe me, just ask her mother." 

Chance _


----------



## nbp

Monocrom said:


> Would you rather be a prisoner...



Dude! Relax! Take a chill pill. 

I have no issue with marriage or women, I think they're super. I simply found your statement funny; like you don't really care what a relationship is like or how they treat you so long as you're fed regularly. It just sounded funny to me..like the kind of thing someone would say at one point in their life and then later go 

Edit: 

It also seemed to imply that men are wholely incapable of caring for themselves or doing domestic work, which is completely untrue. I know plenty of young women who know far less about keeping a home than I do as a man.


----------



## AZPops

I just got word from davyro that we'll get to see something rare (if we/you can find a way to look at the sun). Venus is gonna track it's self accross the sun! I'm sleep'in during the day, plus I don't have anything I can use to look at the sun so I'll be SOL!


----------



## Monocrom

I hate not being able to convey mood on an internet forum. My comments were more tongue in cheek than serious. Sorry about that. 

I feel sorry for those young women though. What kind of husband will they end up with if they don't know how to keep a clean home? (If they do find a man.) I mean, I wouldn't expect a good woman to marry me if I was lazy and didn't work hard to bring home a decent pay-check. 

As for world domination . . . If women want to cook, clean, do laundry, look after the little ones _*and*_ do all the hard work needed to run the world . . . I'm fine with that. I'll be in my gilded cage, watching the big game.


----------



## Greta

AZPops said:


> I just got word from davyro that we'll get to see something rare (if we/you can find a way to look at the sun). Venus is gonna track it's self accross the sun! I'm sleep'in during the day, plus I don't have anything I can use to look at the sun so I'll be SOL!



When will this be happening? I have a couple of infrared camera lenses that worked out great for the solar eclipse and I was able to get some great pictures of it! BTW... I'm just up the road from you in Lake Havasu...


----------



## StarHalo

Greta said:


> When will this be happening? I have a couple of infrared camera lenses that worked out great for the solar eclipse and I was able to get some great pictures of it!



Tomorrow evening, and you'd better have some impressive lenses - Venus transiting the sun looks like a poppy seed transiting a softball..


----------



## Greta

StarHalo said:


> Tomorrow evening, and you'd better have some impressive lenses - Venus transiting the sun looks like a poppy seed transiting a softball..



Actually, my husband has all that fancy stuff. I got some cool solar eclipse pictures but he got some AWESOME solar eclipse pictures! I'll look this up when I'm done with my homework and we'll make a date for going up on the roof with our cameras tomorrow...


----------



## AZPops

Greta said:


> When will this be happening? I have a couple of infrared camera lenses that worked out great for the solar eclipse and I was able to get some great pictures of it! BTW... I'm just up the road from you in Lake Havasu...




Not sure when we'll see it since Davyro is in the UK (time difference). But on another note I just found out that Mr. Trololo just passed, so a small tribute to the man!


----------



## mvyrmnd

This thread changes topic more often that I change my underwear! It's kinda hard to keep up.


----------



## Lite_me

It's like a box of chocolates. I like chocolate!


----------



## mvyrmnd

That reminds me... There's some chocolates stashed in my pantry. Time to eat them!


----------



## Monocrom

I forgot about an entire package of chocolate chip cookies in the pantry. Found them nearly an hour ago. 

For one brief moment, I was the happiest man in the world. (Yes, I do have a sweet tooth. And once in awhile it acts up.)


----------



## mvyrmnd

So how much of the packet is left?


----------



## Monocrom

3/4


----------



## mvyrmnd

Pretty poor effort - there's none of my chocolate stash left...

Then again, you're probably happier - as you can still have more cookies later while I'm contemplating the empty space where my chocolates were


----------



## JemR

AZPops said:


> But on another note I just found out that Mr. Trololo just passed, so a small tribute to the man!]



This sadly departed Mr Trololololololololo man was fantastic. First time i've seen him. 1:13 is just genius. True genius. :bow:


----------



## TedTheLed

he's not exactly bob dylan, but you can understand the words...


----------



## Quest4fire

> Actually, my husband has all that fancy stuff. I got some cool solar eclipse pictures but he got some AWESOME solar eclipse pictures! I'll look this up when I'm done with my homework and we'll make a date for going up on the roof with our cameras tomorrow...



I for one would love to see some of those eclipse pics and Venus too if you guys take some. Looks like it's been a couple of days since anyone posted in "Post your photos" (Hint hint) 

What a liberating thread this is. All that pent-up desire to cross-post, go off topic and so forth can be satisfied here. It's like a little slice of good-humored anarchy in an otherwise orderly, well organized forum. This is fun.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

mvyrmnd said:


> This thread changes topic more often that I change my underwear! It's kinda hard to keep up.


 

That's whats so cool about it, and why it's so much fun.....and why it will never die. 

~ Chance


----------



## Greta

Ok... looks like the Venus transit is going to start at around 3:09 PM (give or take about 7 minutes) here in AZ. Looks like we won't have to go up on the roof - should be good just in the back yard.

And I'll get on posting a couple of eclipse photos in the Dark Room...


----------



## AZPops

JemR said:


> This sadly departed Mr Trololololololololo man was fantastic. First time i've seen him. 1:13 is just genius. True genius. :bow:



The funny thing about Mr. Trololo’s song, if you listen to it long enough it sticks to your brain! Without realizing what I was doing, I started singing the dang song last night, but I may’ve hurt myself when I tried hitting that high part that went, … Yah-Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Anyways I thought I heard a faint, “Shut Up You Knucklehead” …… "Enough Already" ..... Even ...

Harlee "the vicious attack Dog" who's usually pretty nice ...










Got ...









At that point, my boy Calvin just ...









SPLIT!


----------



## AZPops

Greta said:


> Ok... looks like the Venus transit is going to start at around 3:09 PM (give or take about 7 minutes) here in AZ. Looks like we won't have to go up on the roof - should be good just in the back yard.
> 
> And I'll get on posting a couple of eclipse photos in the Dark Room...




I wish I had something to look through to see it cross our path. It's no wonder the planet wouldn't explode or melt being so close to the Sun!


----------



## JemR

AZPops said:


> Yah-Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



All together now: Yah-Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!

I have just seen some nifty Mr. Trololo t-shirts on amazon. I am tempted. really tempted. They are of his smiling face. May he R.I.P.

You have made my day AZPops. I have been at a Queen's jubilee street party/fight. It's been raining. The burgers were half cooked and I had to take down a big gazebo thing I never even sat under. Lazy old people. Mr Trololo has made it all better.


----------



## JemR

AZPops said:


>




I just realized AZPops that your lovely dogs live in some luxury. A bed, pillow, choice of covers, the latest interesting dog related reading material and I think I can see maybe a music centre at the back. Very good work my friend. They love you for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## StarHalo

Greta said:


> Ok... looks like the Venus transit is going to start at around 3:09 PM (give or take about 7 minutes) here in AZ.



Venus transit times; 1st contact is when Venus initially touches the boundary of the disc of the Sun, 2nd contact is when it's fully within the boundary of the disc of the Sun, Maximum is most centered:


----------



## Greta

I just checked the weather forecast and it looks like it's going to be pretty warm at around 3PM... (forecast calls for 95F around then - but considering we're already past that right now... )... so maybe we'll set up the tri-pods out by the pool... and have a pitcher of iced lemonade...


----------



## NonSenCe

if im up, i will try to remember to go outside to see if i can see the sun in 4 hours.. it will be 4am or so. sun might be a bit too low in horizon at that hour to see from my yard.but will check just in case as i doubt i will ever see another venus going over the sun thing ..unless they discover how to lengthen my life alot, or i become a living dead ie zombie. 

i tried to listen trolololololooo once.. it didnt "open" up to me whats the hubbab.. but i will try again later with headphones on.. quiet sound from laptop made no sense.


----------



## Greta

Ok... We have first and second contact.

First Contact - taken by me with a couple of infrared lenses stacked...






Second Contact - taken by my husband - I have no idea what lenses he uses but he definately has a much better set up than I do!


----------



## Greta

Full Second Contact - taken by me - finally got the right IR filter


----------



## StarHalo

Not bad for a point-and-shoot 3x zoom camera; don't try this at home, kids:


----------



## nbp

Quest4fire said:


> i
> 
> What a liberating thread this is. All that pent-up desire to cross-post, go off topic and so forth can be satisfied here. It's like a little slice of good-humored anarchy in an otherwise orderly, well organized forum. This is fun.



Liberating indeed!

I have requested a running thread such as you have described several times but have been ignored...it apparently doesn't fit the type of board we are here. :shrug:

Fortunately, Greta hasn't noticed this thread yet so we can still have fun till she gets here.


----------



## Greta

About a half hour to go til "Maximum"...






And Mina diving into the pool while we're taking pictures of the sun...


----------



## Greta

GERONIMO!!!


----------



## AZPops

Geez absolutely great photos! Mina know what she likes doing the best! Having a blast in the pool!


----------



## Greta

My husband took these...


----------



## mvyrmnd

Greta said:


> GERONIMO!!!



Now there's a happy puppy!


----------



## Toohotruk

Cool shots! Wish I could have seen it. :mecry:


----------



## AZPops

JemR said:


> I just realized AZPops that your lovely dogs live in some luxury. A bed, pillow, choice of covers, the latest interesting dog related reading material and I think I can see maybe a music centre at the back. Very good work my friend. They love you for it. :thumbsup:




Thanks Jem, my two are spoiled that's fur sure! That's Harlee's bed when we're up and about! And Calvin gets the couch ...








When we head off to catch some Z's, we've got a full queen size bed in our Eagle and they ...








... give me about a 3rd of it! ....






And a friend, made Calvin his own seat in our Jeep!


----------



## JemR

This Queen's Jubilee extravaganza bun fight party thing is over. I was a bit bored today. Very bored really, so:

Do you at times feel as though you’re the “Thread Killer”? Killing stats:
To 14:45 UK Time 06/06/12

Number of posts in total 280 ave approx 17.5 per day 
Number of views in total 4745 ave approx 296.6 per day

Top 10 Posters:
Monocrom 30
AZPops 28
Chauncey Gardiner 28
Greta 27
JemR 27
mvyrmnd 22
TooManyGizmos 16
nbp 16
StarHalo 15
jhc37013 9


Disclaimer:
Includes this Post. If you check (why on earth would you?) and I am wrong. So what. Moan to someone else. I don't care.
If the maths is wrong blame HTC - Jem :shrug:


----------



## AZPops

JemR said:


> This Queen's Jubilee extravaganza bun fight party thing is over. I was a bit bored today. Very bored really, so:
> 
> Do you at times feel as though you’re the “Thread Killer”? Killing stats:
> To 14:45 UK Time 06/06/12
> 
> Number of posts in total 280 ave approx 17.5 per day
> Number of views in total 4745 ave approx 296.6 per day
> 
> Top 10 Posters:
> Monocrom 30
> AZPops 28
> Chauncey Gardiner 28
> Greta 27
> JemR 27
> mvyrmnd 22
> TooManyGizmos 16
> nbp 16
> StarHalo 15
> jhc37013 9
> 
> 
> Disclaimer:
> Includes this Post. If you check (why on earth would you?) and I am wrong. So what. Moan to someone else. I don't care.
> If the maths is wrong blame HTC - Jem :shrug:




Ok now u got me curious, what's a "Queen's Jubilee extravaganza bun fight party" thing-ah-mah-jig? Is that a party of sorts in reagrds to "Thread Kill'in"? If u got photos that would help as well!


----------



## AZPops

PS Did you actually count all the posts? ... :tired:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_This just in......Pops moves up for a tie, Gardiner holding a steady second, close behind are Greta and JemR_.



_~ Chance_


----------



## AZPops

Before me and the dogs hit the sack. Who was it that mentioned, what may be worst then killing a thread is to start a thread and no one replies?

Yup, you guessed it, .... I got one going right now that I started which in my opinion linked a cool video with the light in actual use, but the threads been silent! I mean it's so silent you can hear an ant walking! ......


----------



## JemR

AZPops said:


> PS Did you actually count all the posts? ... :tired:



Yes I counted the posts. This tread is very popular.
You posted twice. I see what you are doing (tactics).

No photos I'm afraid. They have been destroyed. There were flags in the streets. Everyone got wet (raining). We sang our national anthem & went home. There was a concert on the TV. Grace Jones had a Hula Hoop. Stevie Wonder sang. Our Queen did tell me she wanted this thread killed and I should hurry up and do it or she would sent the princes' round. NOT FUN!


----------



## AZPops




----------



## TooManyGizmos

AZPops said:


>



~

it was muffled ........... what did you say ?

~


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

Where the H e double L is " ..... DM51"

He is missing out on a LOT of thread closure opportunities !

I'm still wondering what made him take a leave of abscence ?

I hope he comes back .

~


----------



## Norm

Did anyone else notice how bad the Queen's jubilee concert TV sound was? Not sure if it was any better live.

The production was bad and some of the artist seemed way past it.

Norm


----------



## StarHalo

Norm said:


> Did anyone else notice how bad the Queen's jubilee concert TV sound was?



It was just a ship turning in the river amongst a lot of other ships and some fireworks fired into the fog, no? The Britons seriously need to return to the Millenium Celebration formula..


----------



## Monocrom

JemR said:


> This Queen's Jubilee extravaganza bun fight party thing is over. I was a bit bored today. Very bored really, so:
> 
> Do you at times feel as though you’re the “Thread Killer”? Killing stats:
> To 14:45 UK Time 06/06/12
> 
> Number of posts in total 280 ave approx 17.5 per day
> Number of views in total 4745 ave approx 296.6 per day
> 
> Top 10 Posters:
> Monocrom 30
> AZPops 28
> Chauncey Gardiner 28
> Greta 27
> JemR 27
> mvyrmnd 22
> TooManyGizmos 16
> nbp 16
> StarHalo 15
> jhc37013 9
> 
> 
> Disclaimer:
> Includes this Post. If you check (why on earth would you?) and I am wrong. So what. Moan to someone else. I don't care.
> If the maths is wrong blame HTC - Jem :shrug:



So we're keeping score now?

It's not the number of posts in a topic, it's how much joy and humor you can bring to other members with your wit and sense of humor. Based on that . . . I'll always be on top. (With StarHalo a close 2nd.)


----------



## StarHalo

Monocrom said:


> (With StarHalo a close 2nd.)



1. Using the Google Search at the top left of this page, type in "StarHalo"
2. On the Google results page, select the "Images" results type
3. Prepare to waste an hour of your life viewing a cavalcade of images that couldn't possibly have anything to do with flashlights


----------



## Greta

StarHalo said:


> 1. Using the Google Search at the top left of this page, type in "StarHalo"
> 2. On the Google results page, select the "Images" results type
> 3. Prepare to waste an hour of your life viewing a cavalcade of images that couldn't possibly have anything to do with flashlights



_Pffffft!_... means nothing. Did you see the picture of my diving dog? Quality beats quantity... anytime! :nana:


----------



## Greta

... and just in case anyone needs more...


----------



## AZPops

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> it was muffled ........... what did you say ?
> 
> ~


----------



## Monocrom

StarHalo said:


> 1. Using the Google Search at the top left of this page, type in "StarHalo"
> 2. On the Google results page, select the "Images" results type
> 3. Prepare to waste an hour of your life viewing a cavalcade of images that couldn't possibly have anything to do with flashlights



No need for Google, I've been on CPF long enough to expect a nice pic every time I see one of your posts in any topic, other than the one about portable radios.


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> _Pffffft!_... means nothing. Did you see the picture of my diving dog? Quality beats quantity... anytime! :nana:



True. But one of StarHalo's pics would feature a cute bulldog diving into a pool . . . with a hot supermodel already in it.


----------



## StarHalo

Why bother with party dogs when you can have drunk cats:


----------



## Monocrom

Aww . . . That's not right. You're supposed to take clips of teenagers being drunk and silly. Those poor kitties.


----------



## nbp

It cracks me up that those dogs are always wearing those hi-vis life vests.  


Where's the video of those cats puking all that food up after they pound it down? I seem to always recall boiled beef and rice, very bland and mild, for our dogs after surgeries and anesthesia. Big bowl of hard food is guaranteed  Cats love to puke to begin with.


----------



## StarHalo

nbp said:


> Cats love to puke to begin with.



Those cats are factory refurbished, good as new..


----------



## JemR

Monocrom said:


> So we're keeping score now?
> 
> It's not the number of posts in a topic, it's how much joy and humor you can bring to other members with your wit and sense of humor. Based on that . . . I'll always be on top. (With StarHalo a close 2nd.)



You get the point of the list Monocrom. Nothing more than a quick roll call of some of the more frequently posting members who have, thus far, made this a very enjoyable and interesting thread. I'm sorry if anyone misconstrued the list. I found the viewing figures far more interesting. At the time I write this, the thread is getting over 300 views per day. It's very popular. I think that is fantastic given the fluid nature of the subject matter. So it is the interesting posts from ALL members that are bringing people back to view. Whilst at the same time we must encourage other members to get involved. So if you are reading this and have not posted, please, please do. Knock that idiot JemR off that dumb list. Quick! - Jem


----------



## mvyrmnd

It's not about knocking you off the list, more about getting quickly away from this serious talk!


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

OOoooooooooWaaa ......

I just got this nasty message .......

*vBulletin Message*

The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later.




All times are GMT -3. The time now is 08:18 AM.
Powered by vBulletin® Version 4.1.12 

~ ..... ( 8:18 to 8:22 am)


----------



## mvyrmnd

Tapatalk refused to load the site at about that time. Now I know why.


----------



## Greta

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> OOoooooooooWaaa ......
> 
> I just got this nasty message .......
> 
> *vBulletin Message*
> 
> The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All times are GMT -3. The time now is 08:18 AM.
> Powered by vBulletin® Version 4.1.12
> 
> ~ ..... ( 8:18 to 8:22 am)



Yes, that is when the backups are being done. 4 minutes - not bad! :twothumbs


----------



## AZPops

Greta said:


> Yes, that is when the backups are being done. 4 minutes - not bad! :twothumbs




Awh geez 4 minutes? .... Not Bad! ..... And I thought this guy had "ALL" the moves.....


----------



## Greta

AZPops said:


> Awh geez 4 minutes? .... Not Bad! .....



4 minutes a day that the site is unavailable cuz it's being backed up? No. That's not bad at all actually - considering the size of what is being backed up.


----------



## TooManyGizmos

Greta said:


> Yes, that is when the backups are being done. 4 minutes - not bad! :twothumbs




~

Yes ....... 4 minutes is Quite a vast improvement !

~


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

mvyrmnd said:


> It's not about knocking you off the list, more about getting quickly away from this serious talk!



_Today is refuse pick-up day at my house. Don't you just love it when a guy in a big truck comes by your house once a week and takes away your trash?

~ Chance
_


----------



## Greta

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _Today is *refuse* pick-up day at my house. _



Ok... taking this OT even further... 

refuse - verb - to decline acceptance, consent, or compliance.

refuse - noun - something that is discarded as worthless or useless; rubbish; trash; garbage.



We have the verb days sometimes at my house - those are FUN days!  ... followed by NOT fun days of lots of the noun... :ironic:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_I know the grass only looks greener on the other side of the fence, but it seems to me, if one has a pool and dogs who love to swim, those noun days are easily escapeable. 
"Screw this! I'm going for a dip with the dogs." :hairpull:

~Chance_


----------



## StarHalo

AZPops said:


> And I thought this guy had "ALL" the moves.....



That's the second time you've posted that video in this thread, what's up with that?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo said:


> That's the second time you've posted that video in this thread, what's up with that?



I thought the same thing......perhaps Pops has an Achy Breaky heart for Billy Ray? 

~ Chance


----------



## AZPops

StarHalo said:


> That's the second time you've posted that video in this thread, what's up with that?




Man I hate it when this thing called "Gravity", reminds me I'm getting old! It's a good thing my T1A is attatched to my key ring, or I'd probably lose the dang thing!


----------



## Norm

StarHalo said:


> That's the second time you've posted that video in this thread, what's up with that?



Nothing, Billy Ray Virus is the perfect thread killer. 

Norm


----------



## mvyrmnd

Norm said:


> Nothing, Billy Ray Virus is the perfect thread killer.
> 
> Norm



Maybe, but flashing the BIOS of your computer with an MP3 of William Shatner's spoken word version of Rocket Man is a sure fire way to kill that.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvQwXOCKNLY


----------



## Toohotruk

OK, at this point I think I've actually killed a *whole forum*...my post is the last one for over a month, for the whole forum! I'm not going to mention which forum it is, because I don't want my run to be broken. 

So it's no fair searching for it just to screw up the distinction for me either! :tsk:

I have so little, so let me have this one thing!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_Toohotruk,

PayPal me $5 and I'll stay away. Gift of course. 

~ Chance _:devil:


----------



## Monocrom

Having trouble logging on? That's nothing. My computer randomly shuts off and there's a weird smell coming from it. As if something is literally fried. Hopefully will have a new computer by the weekend. I've invested enough money over the years into this thing.


----------



## StarHalo

Monocrom said:


> My computer randomly shuts off and there's a weird smell coming from it. As if something is literally fried.



Back in the day I'd tell you check for burn marks on the power plugs and look for bulging on the capacitors, but after going through four computers in the same number of years, and coming to grips with the fact that computers are ultimately disposable - yeah, just replace it.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Are you qualified (read: old enough) to use the phrase " back in the day"?


----------



## StarHalo

mvyrmnd said:


> Are you qualified (read: old enough) to use the phrase " back in the day"?



First computer I owned was an 8088 with amberchrome monitor; the new IBM/PC DOS game _Simcity_ ran on it, but could only run at the slow game speed..

Also, I started the Awesome Older Tech Gadgets thread..


----------



## mvyrmnd

StarHalo said:


> First computer I owned was an 8088 with amberchrome monitor; the new IBM/PC DOS game _Simcity_ ran on it, but could only run at the slow game speed..
> 
> Also, I started the Awesome Older Tech Gadgets thread..



So that's a yes then 

I can't quite match you... My first computer was a 8086.


----------



## Monocrom

StarHalo said:


> Back in the day I'd tell you check for burn marks on the power plugs and look for bulging on the capacitors, but after going through four computers in the same number of years, and coming to grips with the fact that computers are ultimately disposable - yeah, just replace it.



I've kept this one going for about 8 years with occasional servicing from an independent computer pro who used to work for Microsoft. He goes door-to-door. He makes a lot more money working freelance anyway. But I came to the conclusion that if I'd have to call him one more time, then it was time for a new one.


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

Previous remarks ... DIS - combobulated and RE - assimilated


FLAT -LINE __________ 7 hours and counting !

~


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

NOTICE ..... Anyone posting past this point .... IS a SISSY !


(Females need not apply)

~


----------



## StarHalo

Monocrom said:


> I've kept this one going for about 8 years



That's a good run, I got that kind of longevity out of a 486-66 from the era when they were building them like aircraft components. Your problem will almost certainly require un/soldering individual components from the motherboard, and that's when it's time to replace it anyway. The upshot is that you could get a decent middle-of-the-road $500 11" ultrabook, and it'll seem orders of magnitude faster than your old PC..



TooManyGizmos said:


> Anyone posting past this point .... IS a SISSY !



Diplomatic immunity.


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

Being in the California Republic does NOT grant you Diplomatic Immunity ....




SISSY


~


----------



## StarHalo

Heck yeah, that's the joy of 80's movies; the good guy mindlessly slaughters a hundred goons and then gets to the boss who declares diplomatic immunity, and it's "drats! foiled!", the good guy is completely stopped in his tracks by a little card..


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

Anyone ELSE ......... feeling DIPlomatic ...........


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_Hello? Is anybody there......? I said ~ _perhaps Pops has an Achy Breaky heart for Billy Ray? It this thing on? Hello?! 

~ Chance


----------



## Toohotruk

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _Toohotruk,
> 
> PayPal me $5 and I'll stay away. Gift of course.
> 
> ~ Chance _:devil:


----------



## Sno4Life

Quest4fire said:


> ?.. a little slice...



Speaking of slices and chocolate, what is that candy chocolate orange that you smash into slices? Love those things!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner




----------



## mvyrmnd

Sno4Life said:


> Speaking of slices and chocolate, what is that candy chocolate orange that you smash into slices? Love those things!!



Terry's chocolate orange!

Love them.


----------



## AZPops

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _Hello? Is anybody there......? I said ~ _perhaps Pops has an Achy Breaky heart for Billy Ray? It this thing on? Hello?!
> 
> ~ Chance




Hey Chance, yup still here! The thing with Billy Ray is he really thinks he look's cool with his moves, which makes it all the more funny!


Anyways some days I just feel like ....





... this!


----------



## AZPops

Hey! I seen a guy on a buffalo! And the guy on a buffalo waved at us while he was riding his buffalo!


----------



## Matt_26

Haha! I have actually been scared of being the thread killer since I joined yesterday! I can relax now!


----------



## AZPops

Matt_26 said:


> Haha! I have actually been scared of being the thread killer since I joined yesterday! I can relax now!




Yeah, and "the guy on a buffalo" say's don't worry if you start a thread and NO one responds!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

AZPops said:


> Hey! I seen a guy on a buffalo! And the guy on a buffalo waved at us while he was riding his buffalo!



_ You know the rule Pops, pictures or it didn't happen!......And how in the world could you ever feel like that with that awesome rig of yours_? 

_Hi-ya Matt 26 ~_:welcome: 

_~ Chance_


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

This thread is getting old and quite boring now ...........

it won't last more than another week . Then it will Fade away.

~


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_......And yet you keep coming back......interesting...... _
_
~ Chance 
_


----------



## StarHalo

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~it won't last more than another week . Then it will Fade away.



If Florida is still here by then; 11"+ of rain and it's not even noon?!


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

Blup..blub .. blarb ,yab ,glub , it's blubs not blinaining ,, I jubst re- fillubbed the pooolb tooolb longlgd ...bllubbld .... helbbbd , debbb ploolbd isdb toooobbd deeeeepppbt .............

Tuuurrrnbb .. ittt boooffffffff ...... heeelllbbbbbbtttt 

~


----------



## mvyrmnd

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> This thread is getting old and quite boring now ...........
> 
> it won't last more than another week . Then it will Fade away.
> 
> ~



It is getting more and more nonsensical by the day...


----------



## AZPops

Ok Chance, but before I get to the guy on a buffalo. You guys think these guys worry about being "The Thread Killer"?





Un-Freak'in Real!


----------



## AZPops

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _ You know the rule Pops, pictures or it didn't happen!......*And how in the world could you ever feel like that with that awesome rig of yours*_*?*
> 
> _Hi-ya Matt 26 ~_:welcome:
> 
> _~ Chance_




Man Chance thanks! But I felt that way yesterday when I woke to get me a glass of water to find Poop from the base of the bed (or the bedroom's folding french door) ....









...to ....








... the front of the Eagle! (yup, see the dog lay'in to the right of the photo? She got the runs) Took me about two hours to clean the mess up! 

It was soooooo bad, even Calvin couldn't ... 








... watch his favorite "Survivorman" or "The Guy On A Buffalo" wave'in as he passed him while "The Guy On A Buffalo" was in the TV!














........






Went to Home Depot this morn'in to buy a new rug, and two child/pet gates cause she's gonna have to sleep in the hall way (first photo) till she feel better!


----------



## AZPops

Btw, watch "The Man On A Buffalo" enough times, ..... And I'll pretty much guarantee you'll sing or hum "The Man On A Buffalo" while you're doing some'tun! If you do, remember, don't for get to wave at "The Guy On A Buffalo" as he passes by!


Oh wow, I think the guy on a buffaloooooooo in a (don't worry I think the buffalo would fit in the back, so the buffalo wasn't hurt while making the deliveryyyyyyyyy)....








... just arrived! .... Pay no mind to the Happy birthday thing on the photo! The guy on a buffalo is recycl'in the photo while diriving with his buffalo in the back!

Btw, I like your hat, but it ain't gonna save yah, so you better look out for the guy on a buffalo'ooooo!


----------



## Greta

LOL! :laughing: My daughter got me hooked on "The Guy on the Buffalo" a few months ago. It's kinda like the Honey Badger... it never gets old!


----------



## AZPops

Oh wow, look what the man on a buffalo dropped off!









Awh man Harlee, we already got one of these!








That's ok, two's one so we're good! ... :thumbsup:


----------



## AZPops

Greta said:


> LOL! :laughing: My daughter got me hooked on "The Guy on the Buffalo" a few months ago. It's kinda like the Honey Badger... it never gets old!




Yeah I loved it when he handed the lady the baby and she said, "It's chaper then adoption"! ... lol


----------



## StarHalo

Florida drowns, motorcycles race, Les Stroud survives a dog that has the squirts, and a man on a buffalo delivers a Surefire..

The morning was off to a rough start..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

That was sooo stupid.........everyone knows you never chase a man on a buffalo! :shakehead

~ Chance


----------



## Norm




----------



## Bigpal

Cool doggies. Here is my monster, Reggie. He's my best bud:









And this guy, Mosley, I used to have but I was devastated when he got very sick at 1 1/2 years. He was awesome (sorry so morbid).


----------



## AZPops

Man Reggie's a great looking boxer! Absolutely love his coat! And very sorry to hear about your Mosley!

Right now I've been trying to condition myself that Harlee "The Vicious Attack Dog" is getting old and, well you know?


----------



## Bigpal

AZPops said:


> Man Reggie's a great looking boxer! Absolutely love his coat! And very sorry to hear about your Mosley!
> 
> Right now I've been trying to condition myself that Harlee "The Vicious Attack Dog" is getting old and, well you know?



Thanks a lot. I try to do the same thing because I was so crushed by Mosley and make sure I treat 'em the absolute best I can. Reggie and I run or walk everyday. You get so attached to them.


----------



## Monocrom

StarHalo said:


> That's a good run, I got that kind of longevity out of a 486-66 from the era when they were building them like aircraft components. Your problem will almost certainly require un/soldering individual components from the motherboard, and that's when it's time to replace it anyway. The upshot is that you could get a decent middle-of-the-road $500 11" ultrabook, and it'll seem orders of magnitude faster than your old PC..



Even better . . . Called up a friend of mine who is a computer genius. He found me an excellent Gaming Computer for just under $880. And I mean an excellent one. Not a bare bones piece of junk. He was even honest enough to say it's better than his set-up which he put together himself. I wanted a basic computer, but figured what the heck; maybe I could get one that plays some sweet games without having to buy the latest XBox or the PS3. I got lucky! 

Here's to good friends! :buddies:


----------



## StarHalo

Monocrom said:


> an excellent Gaming Computer for just under $880.



Heck of a deal, and funky lighting effects look right at home on a proper gaming computer; the last great PC game I played (a couple years ago) was the recent Grand Theft Auto IV episodes, not the best demonstration of graphic power but endless fun..


----------



## AZPops

StarHalo said:


> Heck of a deal, and funky lighting effects look right at home on a proper gaming computer; the last great PC game I played (a couple years ago) was the recent Grand Theft Auto IV episodes, not the best demonstration of graphic power but endless fun..



Turn couple of strobes on in the background with red and blue filters, to make it even more realistic!


----------



## StarHalo

And a Happy Bithday to all you bithes!



AZPops said:


> ... just arrived! ....


----------



## AZPops




----------



## StarHalo

FLORIDA TT


----------



## Monocrom

LOL

When I was young and stupid, I too used to think that there were no weather conditions that couldn't be conquered with sheer determination. Then, I had to deal with a blizzard that caused me to get home one night in 3 1/2 hours. My usual commute home took 25 minutes back then. I still remember every news channel reporting that a mild snow storm was headed our way that night. 

Glad I didn't wreck my ride learning that lesson.


----------



## Toohotruk

I remember many, many years ago, I rode my Honda 125 CC dirt bike in the snow ONCE...that's all it took for me to learn I didn't want to try that again. :shakehead


----------



## Quest4fire

Soylent green is people.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_I have 20 "Kills" at the moment. I feel like the Invisible Man. _:sigh: 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _I have 20 "Kills" at the moment._



Measuring takes too long..


----------



## Toohotruk

OUCH! :fail:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_Measure_ twice, jump once. 

~ _Chance_


----------



## AZPops

But this is one reason why I'll never Bungee ...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The reason I'll never bungee jump ~ A broken rubber brought me into this world, I'm not going to let one take me out!

~ Chance


----------



## AZPops

*I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*

This member's initals starts with a C., and ends with a G. ..........


----------



## TooManyGizmos

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*

~

I agree AZ ... on 06/09 ... I said it wouldn't last more than another week .

Last post was ... 06/14 ... I think C.G. stuck a fork in it and called it done.

~


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*

Currently at 86:15


----------



## TooManyGizmos

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*



StarHalo said:


> Currently at 86:15



~

That's a strange military time ...... what military you in ?

~


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*



TooManyGizmos said:


> That's a strange military time ...... what military you in ?



S'what it says..


----------



## TooManyGizmos

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*

~

AHhh ..... an old Barbershop Mirror clock ... neat !

~


----------



## AZPops

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*



TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> AHhh ..... an old Barbershop Mirror clock ... neat !
> 
> ~



I never saw one of them in a barbershop?


----------



## RocketTomato

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*



StarHalo said:


> Currently at 86:15



The clock is reading 15:57 so shouldn't that be 75:51?

Also, the numbers still face the wrong way when you hold it up to a mirror. :thinking:


----------



## TooManyGizmos

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*

~

Oh .. then that's just a backward running clock (counter-clockwise hands)

~


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*



RocketTomato said:


> The clock is reading 15:57 so shouldn't that be 75:51?



You have to convert from metric.

Also, it's 96:00 now.


----------



## Vesper

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*



AZPops said:


> This member's initals starts with a C., and ends with a G. ..........





TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> I agree AZ ... on 06/09 ... I said it wouldn't last more than another week .
> 
> Last post was ... 06/14 ... I think C.G. stuck a fork in it and called it done.
> 
> ~





StarHalo said:


> Currently at 86:15



:thinking: Ok now, what are you fine chaps referring to?? I'm confused...


----------



## JemR

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*

Hmm, Very interesting. But what could this all mean? Ahh! I know... 372, I think  ... No, maybe not. :thinking:


----------



## AZPops

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*

Jem, you know got it! But 4 thoughs who are unsure. Here's a hint!








Oh one quick Note be4 C.G. goes looking for me and I go . This guy ain't C.G., but he should switch to decaf! ... :laughing:


----------



## JemR

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*



AZPops said:


> Oh one quick Note be4 C.G. goes looking for me and I go . This guy ain't C.G.! ... :laughing:



Definitely Not C.G.! But that robot from Star Wars don't look to good these days :sick2:.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*

_C. G. ~ The term *computer-generated* most often refers to a sound or visual that has been created in whole or in part with the aid of computer software. It can, but does not customarily, refer to something produced solely by computer hardware, like a noise from a hard disk drive or a printed page from a printer (although the object printed on the paper may be computer-generated, the physical page itself is not).
Sounds and visuals are the most easily computer-generated objects. They are created either from the ground up, or by using real-world models recorded by a microphone or camera, over which computer-generated objects are placed._ 

Hope this entry from WikipediA helps to clear-up any confusion. 

_~ Chance_  

_ps If anybody needs me.....you know where I can be reached.
_


----------



## TooManyGizmos

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*

~

It seems that "~ Chance" does not like being refered to as C.G. ....

Sorry ~ Chance ..................... you "THREAD-KILLER" .

~


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*

Con Grats.

Or Con Golences.

ok, stretched that one a bit. Congratulations for being the person to _______ for the ______ amount of time. Or, my prayers are with you in this time of ______, and I am very _______ for your ________.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*



TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> It seems that "~ Chance" does not like being refered to as C.G. ....
> 
> Sorry ~ Chance ..................... you "THREAD-KILLER" .
> 
> ~


 
_Morning TMG, 

No, no problem with C. G. my post was an attempt at humor. Perhaps that's the problem, I think I'm funny & have insight worth sharing, when in fact my posts leave nothing but a Dead Thread. _






~ Chance 
aka C. G. for short.


----------



## TooManyGizmos

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _ my posts leave nothing but a Dead Thread. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~ Chance
> aka C. G. for short.




~

Also ........... THREAD-KILLER ......... for short !

~


----------



## AZPops

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _Morning TMG,
> 
> No, no problem with C. G. my post *was an attempt at humor*. Perhaps that's the problem, I think I'm funny & have insight worth sharing, when in fact my posts leave nothing but a Dead Thread. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~ Chance
> aka C. G. for short.




Whew, ...



.....that was close!


----------



## TooManyGizmos

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*

~

Uhmmm .... what was close ?

~


----------



## JemR

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _
> No, no problem with C. G. my post was an attempt at humor. Perhaps that's the problem, I think I'm funny & have insight worth sharing, when in fact my posts leave nothing but a Dead Thread. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~ Chance
> aka C. G. for short.



I think your posts are funny ~ €hance and you are, most importantly, the champion player in the thread killing competition :thumbsup:. Until the next thread to be killed comes along anyway. Which is THIS ONE by the looks of it. :shrug: Oh dear.


----------



## TooManyGizmos

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*

~

If DM was here ....... this would already be a DEAD ... FLUFF thread.

~


(but I actually think DM51 was Greta ... in cognito)


~


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*

_Thanks for the kind words JemR :buddies:.......but I don't wanna be a Thread Killer! 
The eight stages of discovering you've killed a thread ~     :sigh:  :shakehead 

~ Chance_


----------



## TooManyGizmos

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _Thanks for the kind words JemR :buddies:.......but I don't wanna be a Thread Killer!
> 
> ~ Chance_



~

So , does that mean you're gonna let " Illum " .........

keep the Official "Title" under his name ?

~


----------



## nbp

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> If DM was here ....... this would already be a DEAD ... FLUFF thread.
> 
> ~
> 
> (but I actually think DM51 was Greta ... in cognito)
> 
> ~



Now that's one I never thought of! You may just be right!

I have long believed that DM was/is some kind of autonomous, self-aware cyber spider hosted on a secret underground super server. 

But Greta's alter ego....that I must ponder a bit. I may need to a bit of poking around here. :naughty:


----------



## TooManyGizmos

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*

~

Why did everybody go to bed and leave me here ... all alone ?


~ Chance said he didn't wanna be a "Thread Killer" ........

so who's gonna go post in that thread ... and get him off the Hook ?

Who wants the "THREAD-KILLER" title .... it's up for grabs .


But it aint gonna be me .

~


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*



TooManyGizmos said:


> so who's gonna go post in that thread ... and get him off the Hook ?
> 
> Who wants the "THREAD-KILLER" title .... it's up for grabs .



Well he'll be holding the title, it's over 120 hours now. Since I'm on the leaderboard it would be unethical for me to end the streak, won't change my position anyway. You could post though..


----------



## mvyrmnd

I'll take it.


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*

I shave in the shower.


----------



## TooManyGizmos

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*



LuxLuthor said:


> I shave in the shower.



~

Don't tell your wife about the other thing you do in the shower ....

that grosses em out .

~


----------



## JemR

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _Thanks for the kind words JemR :buddies:.......but I don't wanna be a Thread Killer!
> 
> ~ Chance_


Your welcome ~ Chance. But you need not worry. I think being the “Thread Killer” is only a temporary position. Pretty soon someone else will come along to wrestle the title away. Like it is being “Miss America” or the winner of “The X Factor“........... Hang on, just read that again. Scratch that. Sorry, I'm not really helping much.




LuxLuthor said:


> I shave in the shower.


Really, What? 

 NO. STOP. DON'T answer that! TooManyGizmos is right. Best keep it to yourself.


----------



## TooManyGizmos

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*



mvyrmnd said:


> I'll take it.





~

You have to post in the thread ... and revive it .... to "Take it" .

It's not really dead yet ...... it has not "Gone into the Light" .

~ Chance did not sign a "do not _resuscitate_" order ........ so GO-FOR-IT


You can do it ! ............. ~ Chance is counting on you !

~


----------



## mvyrmnd

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The reason I'll never bungee jump ~ A broken rubber brought me into this world, I'm not going to let one take me out!
> 
> ~ Chance



Lest this comment be left forever dangling (unlike our dear bungee friend) at TMG's, behest I hereby relieve CG of the position of Thread Killer.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*

 

_~ C. G._


----------



## Empath

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*

Now that this thread is no longer applicable, and two threads discussing the same topic is not needed, it's convergence of topic is handled through merging.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*

[Adult Swim high scores bump music]

High Scores (single post time as last post, hours:minutes)

Chauncey Gardiner 126:00
Nyctophiliac 36:57
StarHalo 23:49


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*



TooManyGizmos said:


> LuxLuthor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shave in the shower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell your wife about the other thing you do in the shower ....
> 
> that grosses em out .
> 
> ~
Click to expand...


Not at all, she also shampoos her hair in the shower. Nothing gross about it.


----------



## nbp

What's a shower?


----------



## AZPops

nbp said:


> What's a shower?



I think it's the place a few visit, .... may be once a week, like on a Saturday!


----------



## mvyrmnd

nbp said:


> What's a shower?



It's like rain, but not as heavy.


----------



## Monocrom

nbp said:


> What's a shower?



According to Wiki . . . It's something women throw at each other when one becomes pregnant. Apparently the throwing takes place at some sort of festive event in which men are forbidden to attend. Women sure are strange creatures.


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

I shave in a mirror .

~


----------



## StarHalo

I shave in the Paleolithic era


----------



## AZPops

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> I shave in a mirror .
> 
> ~




Must be tough getting in the mirror! Why not shave in front of it instead?


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

It IS ..........

but if I'd said it that way , you wouldn't have had such a comeback !

~


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

Today @ 6:11 p.m.e.t. we surpassed 200 members on line !

That's the most I've seen in a while .

Has it been more lately .... and I just didn't notice ?

~


----------



## TooManyGizmos

LuxLuthor said:


> I shave in the shower.





Monocrom said:


> According to Wiki . . . It's something women throw at each other when one becomes pregnant. Apparently the throwing takes place at some sort of festive event in which men are forbidden to attend. Women sure are strange creatures.



~

Why would LuxLuthor choose to shave at one of THOSE events ?


You could easily cut yourself ... with women throwing showers around.

~


----------



## AZPops

Why? I could be because he's ...




... or since it's ....


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

They are not worth all that ... just hire a MAID ... that COOKS !!!

~


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*

Yep, I take a shower once a month, whether I need it or not...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*

.....Pops, watching Simply Irresistible  

~ Chance


----------



## TedTheLed

I seem to have killed again, elsewhere...so I'll repost the killer post in hopes it'll take here...


Re: Wondering if anyone provides machining of custom designed heatsinks

empty or full? 


(the soup cans)


----------



## AZPops

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> .....Pops, watching Simply Irresistible
> 
> ~ Chance





:laughing:


----------



## StarHalo

TedTheLed said:


> Re: Wondering if anyone provides machining of custom designed heatsinks
> 
> empty or full?
> 
> (the soup cans)



Yes, using a soup can makes for an excellent heat sink, and when you're done using the flashlight, your soup is hot and ready..


----------



## TedTheLed

dam!


----------



## StarHalo

You might also try the two-for-a-dollar beans..


----------



## Monocrom

I prefer my lovin' without involving food products.


----------



## AZPops

A bit off topic, but I know someone who swears that this is the best stuff to make your morning coffee, or lemonade!


----------



## mvyrmnd

AZPops said:


> A bit off topic, but I know someone who swears that this is the best stuff to make your morning coffee, or lemonade!



That's pretty cool.


----------



## JemR

AZPops said:


> A bit off topic, but I know someone who swears that this is the best stuff to make your morning coffee, or lemonade!



Yes, sorry to go off topic OP. It's very good, Pops, that tinned stuff. It's free of fat, and many other things.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_Remember when you'd fall asleep in class, then you woke up and no idea what the heck was going on? Somewhere up this thread, that's what happened to me._  

_~ C. G._


----------



## JemR

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _Remember when you'd fall asleep in class, then you woke up and no idea what the heck was going on? Somewhere up this thread, that's what happened to me._
> 
> _~ C. G._



Yes I do ~ Chance. It was when this happened on tuesday.



Empath said:


> Now that this thread is no longer applicable, and two threads discussing the same topic is not needed, it's convergence of topic is handled through merging.



When the "convergence" and "merging" thing happened. I was logged in to the thread. I was feeling in a bit of a daze after, I'm still not really right :sick2:. Maybe it effected you in a similar way ~ Chance. Not Empath's fault of cause. Just doing what needed to be done.


----------



## Monocrom

AZPops said:


>


----------



## Rossymeister

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _Remember when you'd fall asleep in class, then you woke up and no idea what the heck was going on? Somewhere up this thread, that's what happened to me._
> 
> _~ C. G._



Haha, I remember doing that and waking up to a whole different set of classmates. Weird feeling.


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*

It's like holes in a box; you just dig out the dirt, and dump in the contents of the box...instant hole! 

Pure genius!


----------



## TooManyGizmos

*Re: I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!*

~

That went .... right OVER my head .........

anyone care to try and explain that ? 

~


----------



## nbp

It's a box CONTAINING "holes", not a box with holes in its construction material. 

So you dig out some dirt, dump in the box containing the "hole", and Ta-Da! You have a hole!


----------



## Toohotruk

Yep, that's what I meant to say...


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

Oh ... I get it now .........

This is the box ...... a POST-HOLE DIGGER comes in .

~


----------



## AZPops

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _Remember when you'd fall asleep in class, then you woke up and no idea what the heck was going on? Somewhere up this thread, that's what happened to me._
> 
> _~ C. G._




U mean wake'in up, then try'in to figure out how U got in this situation?


----------



## LuxLuthor

AZPops said:


> A bit off topic, but I know someone who swears that this is the best stuff to make your morning coffee, or lemonade!



Do you know if they have it in a gluten-free brand? Also it would be much more convenient in 16oz cans.


----------



## Bigpal

> I Don't Wanna Jinx this, BUT I Think We Got A New Title Holder!


It took off after this - I think Jinx positive.


----------



## AZPops

Bigpal said:


> It took off after this - I think Jinx positive.




Well in that case, let's all sing along with ....






Ok, everybody now ... "Run Rabbit, Run Rabbit, Run, Run, Run ...... Run Rabbit, Run..?" .... Don't Worry! Sing along, nobody's gonna hear you!


----------



## JemR

nbp said:


> It's a box CONTAINING "holes", not a box with holes in its construction material.
> 
> So you dig out some dirt, dump in the box containing the "hole", and Ta-Da! You have a hole!



If you tip out half the tin. You end up with half a hole.


----------



## Glock 22

That's hilarious. 



AZPops said:


> U mean wake'in up, then try'in to figure out how U got in this situation?




+1 on killing a thread I can name several that I have. Awesome thread.


----------



## AZPops

LuxLuthor said:


> Do you know if they have it in a gluten-free brand? Also it would be much more convenient in 16oz cans.




No, but it doesn't have MSG in it if your allergic. Not sure about the 16oz cans though. But they are thinking about air in a can which all you have to do is ad air, then shake it a bit!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_Hi Pops, 

Funny you should post this picture ~





That's the very reason I quit drinking.........so much.  

~ Chance_


----------



## Quest4fire

Open the pod bay doors, HAL.


----------



## AZPops




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_O K Pops,

Times up. It's been six hours, and no way you're killing this thread with that video from Caddy Shack. BTW It had the whole family laughing. :laughing:

And speaking of that video, do only rich people call it doodie? At our house, we refer to it as dookey. 
Anyone care to share some other gentle euphemisms? :toilet:

~ Chance


_


----------



## AZPops

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _O K Pops,
> 
> Times up. It's been six hours, and no way you're killing this thread with that video from Caddy Shack. BTW It had the whole family laughing. :laughing:
> 
> And speaking of that video, do only rich people call it doodie? At our house, we refer to it as dookey.
> Anyone care to share some other gentle euphemisms? :toilet:
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> 
> _





lol ... I thought they'd be at the least humming the Run Rabbit, Run Rabbit, Run, Run, Run, song!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

AZPops said:


> lol ... I thought they'd be at the least humming the Run Rabbit, Run Rabbit, Run, Run, Run, song!




_No way! That song was a total thread killer.

~ Chance_


----------



## Lite_me

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _
> And speaking of that video, do only rich people call it doodie? At our house, we refer to it as dookey.
> Anyone care to share some other gentle euphemisms? :toilet:
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> 
> _


When I was growing up, we used to call them floaters. :green:


----------



## Quest4fire

> _O K Pops,
> 
> Times up. It's been six hours, and no way you're killing this thread with that video from Caddy Shack. BTW It had the whole family laughing. :laughing:
> 
> And speaking of that video, do only rich people call it doodie? At our house, we refer to it as dookey.
> Anyone care to share some other gentle euphemisms? :toilet:
> 
> ~ Chance_



Taking the Browns to the superbowl

Dropping the kids off at the pool

Scrunching a grumpy

Barbarians at the gate

Updating the Captain's log

Dumping the warp core.


----------



## Toohotruk

At work we call it giving birth to a supervisor.


----------



## Quest4fire

If you are constipated and it is a long, painstakingly arduous process that you never think is going to end, then you are:

"Sending Sam and Frodo to Mordor."


----------



## AZPops

Toohotruk said:


> At work we call it giving birth to a supervisor.




Now THAT'S funny!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

It's been fun. 

 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

[Adult Swim high scores bump music]

High Scores (single post time as last post, hours:minutes)

Chauncey Gardiner 126:00
AZPops 50:39
Nyctophiliac 36:57


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:wow:_ *That was Scary! *

The wife and I were sitting on the couch enjoying a movie last night. As we watched we also shared a few Milano cookies. Just as I was finishing one off, along came a cough. No problem....until the mandatory inhale which always follows sucked a crumb into my windpipe. This I quickly ascertained was a problem! Unable to breathe I rotated on the couch positioning my back toward my oblivious Better-Half, and made the internationally recognizable sign that I needed her to pound on my back. __:help: __Feeling her tap tap tap I knew relief was not at hand. The next thing I remembered was a loud crash, my wife yelling, pain, my glasses hanging sideways on my face, all the while asking myself what-the-hell just happened and why am I on the floor?! 

 Yep, I passed-out. Lights on ~ lights off with nothing in-between to warn of the imminent darkness and that I should be choosing a proper landing spot. 

As I thought about what had just occurred a few thoughts came to mind; 

1. Wow that happened fast. No more than three seconds.

2. Thank God _:bow:_I didn't land face first on the glass coffee table, and that my glasses didn't break cutting one or both of my eyes. (Before I turned my back to my wife I was facing the table, and would have rolled right over on top of it.) __Thank God _:bow:_I didn't bite my tongue when I landed on the top my head. 

3. I need to remember how quickly life can change, (Even in the comfort of my own home, on my couch no less!) and not let the everyday pressures & stress dictate my paradigm. 

~ Chance _lovecpf


----------



## Toohotruk

WOW! Glad you're OK!


----------



## Monocrom

+1 on that. Glad you weren't seriously hurt.


----------



## StarHalo

The thread is "thread killer", not "member killer"; be careful out there, kids..

Also,

[Adult Swim high scores bump music]

High Scores (single post time as last post, hours:minutes)

Chauncey Gardiner 126:00
AZPops 50:39
StarHalo 48:54


----------



## Quest4fire

Glad your still with us Chance. I would suggest switching to a less dry and crumbly cookie, such as the Soft Baked Captiva Dark Chocolate Brownie cookie, but most folks are pretty loyal to their own preferred variety of Pepperidge Farm cookies. If you insist on sticking with Milano's, your wife can take a CPR/ obstructed airway course at your local fire dept. Seriously thought, those close calls make us realize how precious and fragile life really is.


----------



## StarHalo

Even better:

1 cup butter, softened
1 cup white sugar
1 cup packed brown sugar
2 eggs
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
3 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
2 teaspoons hot water
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 cups semisweet chocolate chips
1 cup chopped walnuts

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.
2. Cream together the butter, white sugar, and brown sugar until smooth. Beat in the eggs one at a time, then stir in the vanilla. Dissolve baking soda in hot water. Add to batter along with salt. Stir in flour, chocolate chips, and nuts. Drop by large spoonfuls onto ungreased pans.
3. Bake for about 10 minutes in the preheated oven, or until edges are nicely browned.


----------



## AZPops

Man Chance that was too close! Really glad you're OK!


----------



## Lumenz

I once got a piece of a sandwich stuck in my throat while I was alone at work on the weekend. As soon as I realized this really dry piece of bread was actually stuck in my throat and there was no way I was swallowing it since it has sucked up all of the moisture in my mouth, I panicked. I made all kinds of gyrations with my tongue to get it out of my throat. I even gave a weak attempt at the Heimlich with my own fists. There was no water or other liquids nearby so there was no way to hydrate this piece of food in my throat enough to actually get it down my food-tube. 

Just as I started seeing spots, some part of my logical brain kicked in and it decided to just have me breath out of my nose.

Problem solved.

I walked to the kitchen, got some water and washed that bread down my throat. From then on, I never eat anything without liquid nearby.

Sure, I felt pretty stupid afterwards, but there were no witnesses to see me panicking for nothing. And nobody knows about that except for me and anyone else in the world who happens to read this post.


----------



## Toohotruk

Damn, I'm hungry!!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_Toohotruk, Monocrom, StarHalo, Quest4fire, AZPops, _:thanks: guys. 

Quest4fire, you made my wife and me laugh out loud. :laughing: My loyalty extends to the entire cookie family, I just need to stop inhaling them. Precious and fragile, yes that's the lesson. I'm still amazed at how quickly the lights went out. Last night I was foolin about, I exhaled as long as I could, then held my breath while timing with a stopwatch. 30 seconds was the limit. Why did I loose conscienceness in less than three seconds the night before? Damn Milano! 

StarHalo, I'm going to need the name of your cookie. Eureka! That's it! I'm going to call them StarHalos. 

Lumenz, I did that with a mouth full of peanut butter once. I was 13 or 14 years old. Realizing my situation, I had to run about 100 feet back to my house, then into the kitchen for a glass of peanut butter solvent, (milk). 

Toohotruk,........have a cookie. But be careful, those things can be dangerous!

~ Chance


----------



## Quest4fire

> Why did I loose conscienceness in less than three seconds the night before? Damn Milano!



Probably just a vasovagal (Stimulus of the vagus nerve) response to the sensation of almost choking. Happens all the time. Good thing you were sitting and turned away from the glass table though.



> peanut butter solvent, (milk).



:laughing:


----------



## TooManyGizmos

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Why did I loose conscienceness in less than three seconds the night before? Damn Milano!
> ~ Chance




~

Remember ... some GOATS will FAINT ... if ya SCARE em bad enough.

~


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

~ Chance


----------



## Toohotruk

I had a choking experience when I was a kid...I was about eight or nine years old, and was at my grandparent's house, and they had these hard candies that were round and flat that just happened to be the same size as my throat. I was eating them, and running around like an idiot (like most kids do), and all of a sudden, I inhaled and that piece of candy was sucked into my airway. I remember panicking and looking at my grandpa (who had warned me several times at that point to quit running around), and he looked at me, then jumped up and ran across the kitchen (fastest I ever saw him move), grabbed me by the ankle, flipped me upside down and beat the crap out of me, slapping me on the back. This was back before the Heimlich Maneuver had been invented, so the best course of action was the Flipping-and-Beating-the-Victim-Like-a-Rug-Maneuver. Well, it worked and it popped out of my mouth, and that was the last piece of that killer candy I ate! I firmly believe that if I had gone out the door I was opening at the time I started choking, I wouldn't be here to tell the story right now.

Decades later, I was visiting my grandpa in the nursing home with some relatives just a couple of weeks before he died, and I told that story. He smiled and said he remembered, and the rest of the relatives there, including my mom (who didn't remember it, but knew about it at the time), were stunned that they had never heard that story. I'm glad I remembered it, and told the story at that time, so he could be recognized as the hero he was before he passed away. :bow:

Anyway, it's definitely a scary feeling to have something lodged in your airway!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_Toohotruk......that's a great story. 

~ Chance_


----------



## Monocrom

Great story. Reminded me of the time a neighbor lady flipped me upside down and slapped me on the back.

Dad wasn't very good at keeping an eye on me when I was a baby. (Mom told me the story when I was younger.) 

Dad turned his back, and then turned back to see me coughing. He then noticed that the small open jar of roofing nails was empty. He panicked. I was choking. He ran to get the neighbor lady to watch me while he ran to bring the car around to take me to the hospital. Well . . . being a woman with experience with children, she knew what needed to be done. I coughed up the nails. Apparently all of them too. Dad was relieved. The neighbor lady wasn't upset with him for letting that happen to me. But seems she had a conversation with my mom about the importance of not relying on a man too much in looking after a baby. (To put it mildly.) If you give a monkey a gun and he shoots someone, you don't blame the monkey.


----------



## AZPops

I remember someone turning me upside down n' beat the live'in daylights out of me once!

When I ask why'd you do that for?

Figured it was a good idea at the time and something to do! .....


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

You guys need to be eating .... Strained Baby Food !

~

(when is this thread gonna DIE ?)

~


----------



## TooManyGizmos

!

Bye-the-way .... what is the proper way to ... Heimlic-yourself .......

Run into the back of a recliner ..... at full speed ?

or should you just grab the Vacuum and suck it out ??

or would a BELLY-FLOP into the POOL do it ?

~

Let's share some Para-medic manoovers here .

~


----------



## Toohotruk

I think the shop-vac method should work best IMHO. :shrug:


----------



## AZPops

Did he say dieing or was it poop? .... I hope it was POOP, cause I'm hungry!


Oh there's a dog!








QUICK, Let's follow the DOG!








I think he just ate dinner!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Quest4fire said:


> Seriously thought, those close calls make us realize how precious and fragile life really is.



I_ was discussing the close call with my mother yesterday, she said she heard a neighbor who lives six blocks from me choked on a pice of steak. He had been sleeping then got up for a midnight snack. Something went wrong and he started choking. His son heard him banging on the floor and tried to perform the heimlich maneuver. When that didn't work the son called 911. The fire station was three blocks from the man's home so the paramedics arrived quickly. Unfortunately my neighbor was without oxygen for too long and died. 

These close calls remind us how precious and fragile life really is.

~ Chance_


----------



## Toohotruk

Man, that's not a fun way to go. Lots of time to panic...with some exceptions of course. Your experience wasn't like that, you would have just went if it had happened. :shakehead

Glad you didn't.


----------



## JemR

Wow ~ Chance. Just read all about the cookie ninja throat strike. Delighted your OK. It's the strangest things that can effect us the most sometimes. Don't suppose we breath very deeply when we're all cramming things in. Life lesson for us all there. Continued Good Health to you ~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Morning JemR,

Thank you for the kind worlds. Where have you been? This thread hasn't been the same without you.

~ €hance


----------



## JemR

Hi~ €hance. Something about some leaves. Trying to help. Hope i did, You know. :shrug: Nice to be missed though. That don't happen much. :laughing:

Oh! found this app on my phone. Tells me I'm over 15,000 days old. Stupid thing.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

No app, but the number is 20,160! Where have they gone?! :sigh:

~ C. G.


----------



## TooManyGizmos

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> No app, but the number is 20,160! Where have they gone?! :sigh:
> 
> ~ C. G.




~

They have gone ...... Bye-Bye ..... and Numbers are Cruel reminders !

~


----------



## Toohotruk

This just in...


----------



## AZPops

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> They have gone ...... Bye-Bye ..... and Numbers are Cruel reminders !
> 
> ~




Yup it's all about gravity!


----------



## TooManyGizmos

AZPops said:


> Yup it's all about gravity!



~

Yup ..... the gravity of the situation is SUCKing the life outa me .

~


----------



## JemR

Toohotruk said:


> This just in...



The light don't look like it's acting that suspicious to me. It's just lying around! Did a sniper get it?

Oh! 2,000 posts Toohotruk, Well done!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_I pressure-washed my composit deck yesterday. I had always heard, and read that it wasn't recommended. After trying to find out why (searching the net) I decided the reason was twofold. 1. If you place the nozzle too close the water will tear/scar the decking. 2. The powers that be want to sell you special soap. I have tried the special soap in the past, it works well if applied with a lot of back-breaking elbow grease.....two or three times. :thumbsdow

The deck looks great. My wallet and back feel fine. No more special soap for me. 

~ Chance_


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Do I at times feel like a thread killer? Of course not. It's always the mods fault for closing the threads.

Banned. Thread closed.









Just kidding. The mods are great and have a good sense of humor.


----------



## Toohotruk

JemR said:


> The light don't look like it's acting that suspicious to me. It's just lying around! Did a sniper get it?



That's pretty much what I thought when I saw the picture...I have no idea the details involved, I just found the pic online. :shrug:





> Oh! 2,000 posts Toohotruk, Well done!



Thanks!


----------



## StarHalo

[Adult Swim high scores bump music]

High Scores (single post time as last post, hours:minutes)

Chauncey Gardiner 126:00
JemR 53:06
AZPops 50:39


----------



## nbp

Anyone can kill a thread... what, like it's hard?

Watch:

¿ʇı ʇ,usı 'puɐɥ ɟo ʇno ƃuıʇʇǝƃ ʎןןɐǝɹ sı ǝʇɐqǝp ןoɹʇuoɔ unƃ puɐ uoıʇɐןnƃǝɹ ɐsʇ

¿ɯǝɥʇ ʇɹoddns ʇɐɥʇ ǝsoɥʇ puɐ sʇsıɹoɹɹǝʇ ǝsoɥʇ ɟo ʇɐɥʍ puɐ

¿ʇuǝɯuɹǝʌoƃ ɹno ɟo ǝʇɐʇs ʇuǝɹɹnɔ ǝɥʇ ʇnoqɐ ʍoɥ 'ʎǝɥ




Now we just sit and watch....


----------



## firelord777

@nbp

The current state of our govern...wait a minute! You trying to trick me fool?

Hehe, JK


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:hairpull: Post #500 is scored by nbp, who is oblivious to the theme of this thread. :hairpull:

~ Chance


----------



## nbp

I'll sell you post 500. :naughty:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Now you got it! :thumbsup:

C. G.

Btw How would that work?


----------



## Monocrom

nbp said:


> Anyone can kill a thread... what, like it's hard?
> 
> Watch:
> 
> Hey, how about the current state of our government?



As usual . . . Could use improving all around.



> And what of those terrorists and those that support them?



The trunk of my car is getting full, and my shovel needs a new handle since I've been giving it plenty use lately.



> TSA regulation and gun control debate is really getting out of hand, isn't it?



Not compared to my current lack of trunk space.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:twothumbs _Cheers to AZPops for this great thread! 500 posts Pops, way to go. 

~ Chance_


----------



## mvyrmnd

@nbp. It's already been noted that baiting a mod into closing the thread doesn't count


----------



## nbp

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Now you got it! :thumbsup:
> 
> C. G.
> 
> Btw How would that work?



You pay me, and I fill in the post with your info and attribute it to you. 



mvyrmnd said:


> @nbp. It's already been noted that baiting a mod into closing the thread doesn't count




Shoot.  Aren't you supposed to be out playing in your backyard or something?


----------



## mvyrmnd

nbp said:


> Shoot.  Aren't you supposed to be out playing in your backyard or something?



This weekend is chores. Next weekend is adventurizing.


----------



## AZPops

nbp said:


> Anyone can kill a thread... what, like it's hard?
> 
> Watch:
> 
> Hey, how about the current state of our government?
> 
> And what of those terrorists and those that support them?
> 
> TSA regulation and gun control debate is really getting out of hand, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we just sit and watch....




Nice try! Now why don't you sit and watch ...






Oh n' don;t worry .... Just bare it and grin ...





It'll all be better soon!


----------



## AZPops

Yeah, yeah, ... I know ...









Oh btw Chance we "all" made it to 500! ...  ............:thumbsup:


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

If all of you would just stop posting , ~Chance could claim his Prize !

It's clear he wants it - I think he has posted the most times in this thread.

So he's tryin to be in the last seat ...... when the music stops.

~

( I have 51 posts in it ........ I was trying ..... but I give up )

~


----------



## Bullzeyebill

mvyrmnd said:


> @nbp. It's already been noted that baiting a mod into closing the thread doesn't count



Pretty accurate. LOL.

Bill


----------



## JemR

Hi Bullzeyebill. #514 That's the magic number!


----------



## AZPops

JemR said:


> Hi Bullzeyebill. #514 That's the magic number!




514 doesn't sound like a magic number to me.


----------



## JemR

nbp said:


> ¿ʇı ʇ,usı 'puɐɥ ɟo ʇno ƃuıʇʇǝƃ ʎןןɐǝɹ sı ǝʇɐqǝp ןoɹʇuoɔ unƃ puɐ uoıʇɐןnƃǝɹ ɐsʇ
> 
> ¿ɯǝɥʇ ʇɹoddns ʇɐɥʇ ǝsoɥʇ puɐ sʇsıɹoɹɹǝʇ ǝsoɥʇ ɟo ʇɐɥʍ puɐ
> 
> ¿ʇuǝɯuɹǝʌoƃ ɹno ɟo ǝʇɐʇs ʇuǝɹɹnɔ ǝɥʇ ʇnoqɐ ʍoɥ 'ʎǝɥ



That is a little bit of magic from Empath.



AZPops said:


> 514 doesn't sound like a magic number to me.



Your right AZPops! (as always) it's #516...... Maybe?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> If all of you would just stop posting , ~Chance could claim his Prize !
> 
> It's clear he wants it - I think he has posted the most times in this thread.
> 
> So he's tryin to be in the last seat ...... when the music stops.
> 
> ~



_Au contraire mon frere, I love this thread. I think it's a great place to make new friends, say hi to old ones, and converse for a bit. While here I forget about the troubles in the world and just relax. I almost always laugh, and try to make others do the same.

A good day to you all,


~ Chance


_


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

I'll bet Empath can't do that sideways ........


but then he always does twist things around !

~


----------



## nbp

nbp said:


> Anyone can kill a thread... what, like it's hard?
> 
> Watch:
> 
> ¿ʇı ʇ,usı 'puɐɥ ɟo ʇno ƃuıʇʇǝƃ ʎןןɐǝɹ sı ǝʇɐqǝp ןoɹʇuoɔ unƃ puɐ uoıʇɐןnƃǝɹ ɐsʇ
> 
> ¿ɯǝɥʇ ʇɹoddns ʇɐɥʇ ǝsoɥʇ puɐ sʇsıɹoɹɹǝʇ ǝsoɥʇ ɟo ʇɐɥʍ puɐ
> 
> ¿ʇuǝɯuɹǝʌoƃ ɹno ɟo ǝʇɐʇs ʇuǝɹɹnɔ ǝɥʇ ʇnoqɐ ʍoɥ 'ʎǝɥ
> 
> Now we just sit and watch....



Well done.  

Empath has followed me and cleaned up my messes for going on 5 years now. He's a trooper.


----------



## Monocrom

Bullzeyebill said:


> Pretty accurate. LOL.
> 
> Bill



How about bribery? :naughty:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

nbp said:


> Well done.
> 
> Empath has followed me and cleaned up my messes for going on 5 years now. He's a trooper.



It's nice to have a friend who can clean up our messes. 
You calling the Wolf? That's all you had to say!

~ Chance


----------



## mvyrmnd

Me - I'm aiming to kill the thread at post #666 - you just watch!


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Top ten ways to kill a thread:

TASTELESS CONTENT


----------



## mvyrmnd

Quote of tasteless prior post removed.


Yeah, but all of that is still mod bait, and therefore still renders you ineligible for the title.


----------



## JemR

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _I pressure-washed my composit deck yesterday. I had always heard, and read that it wasn't recommended. After trying to find out why (searching the net) I decided the reason was twofold. 1. If you place the nozzle too close the water will tear/scar the decking. 2. The powers that be want to sell you special soap. I have tried the special soap in the past, it works well if applied with a lot of back-breaking elbow grease.....two or three times. :thumbsdow
> 
> The deck looks great. My wallet and back feel fine. No more special soap for me.
> 
> ~ Chance_



I really rather enjoy pressure washing ~Chance. As the filth and grime washes away for normally fairly little effort. The instant sense of achievement I find surprisingly rewarding.


----------



## AZPops

mvyrmnd said:


> Yeah, but all of that is still mod bait, and therefore still renders you ineligible for the title.




Yup I agree, when you're a "Thread Killer" it's a natural thing/process! This is not about a mod kill'in a thread, BUT being a "Thread Killer"! Some may describe it as an art form!


----------



## Bullzeyebill

mvyrmnd said:


> Yeah, but all of that is still mod bait, and therefore still renders you ineligible for the title.


.

Yes, and OT for topic of thread. Thread is not about mods killing threads. I removed some content in a previous post and reference to it in another post. Removed content was mostly tasteless. CPF is a family forum. Removed content saved for record. Posts are mostly nonsensical now, I notice. 

Bill


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_Thank you Bullzeyebill. 

C. G._


----------



## StarHalo

TASTEFUL CONTENT


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

Star needs to clean the blurry lens on his camera

~


----------



## Toohotruk

Whoa! For a second there, I thought someone slipped something in my food/drink! :duh2:

Now I see that it is simply "art" rather than some bad trip. :sweat:


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Yes, art. Beautiful. Still not a thread killer per rules. LOL.

Bill


----------



## mvyrmnd

Tasty content!


----------



## nbp

Is that cilantro I see? Mmmmmmm.


----------



## AZPops

Geez Star, that's a beautiful painting!


----------



## Monocrom

Okay . . . I once killed a thread this way on a completely different forum.

Let's see how well it goes over here:

 *WARNING: Do not read if you'd prefer your thread killing to be light-hearted and fun. *

We stumble through Life like blind mice. With a horrific lack of control over our own lives that is genuinely scary if we ever stop to think about. We fool ourselves into pretending we both can and do have control. We do this by going through our daily routine. We choose which shirt to put on in the morning. We choose which vehicle to purchase. We choose its color. We choose what to have for breakfast. In such ways, we delude ourselves into believing that we control our own lives.

However, even in our daily routine, there is far less choice and control than we want to acknowledge. If your job requires a uniform, then no you don't get to control what you wear in the morning. If that job is one in an office, then you must wear a tie. You don't get to wear your favorite T-shirt for everyone to see. Fall behind on your car payment, and expect the repo man to take your choice away. Still need a car to get to work? Buy a less expensive, used model. Often you don't get the car you want nor the color either. Want to ride your Harley to work or on the weekend? Sorry, it's raining. And. Mother Nature doesn't care. Want breakfast? Sorry, you overslept. Your breakfast is now a cup of steaming hot coffee that you must somehow chug while running towards your front door. You have time for breakfast and want eggs? Sorry, all out of eggs. The Mrs. forgot to pick some up. Don't have a Mrs.? That's because the women you want don't share your feelings. Found someone special and want to stay married to her? Sorry, she didn't understand the concept that you have to work tons of hours in order to provide a good life for the both of you, with plenty of financial security. While you were busy working, she fell in love with your unemployed neighbor who is happy to listen to her problems and has plenty of time to share with her. 

Family friend stops by one rainy afternoon to pay back some money he owes your folks. He stays for literally a minute. Two days later, he dies in a freak accident involving an improperly secured cannister of fuel and a distracted, possibly drunk, driver. (Personal one I tossed in there.)

You can make all the plans in the world. But loved ones could be gone in the blink of an eye. You could come back from vacation sick as a dog, take the day off when you're supposed to be back, have such a great reputation at work that your boss is completely understanding . . . Then get a call half an hour later saying that the main client has pulled all their accounts and 200 employees were literally laid off 5 minutes ago. Oh and by the way, you're one of them. (Another personal one.)

I write fiction, and horror stories for a small group of loyal readers and fans on a site outside of CPF. I've written some incredible short stories, novels, and novellas. But none of the horrors I've ever thought up in my head can truly compete with the real horror of life that involves just how frighteningly little control we have over our own lives.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom, that's bleak indeed, but not going to kill this thread

You may not have a great deal of control, but in the same instance your hypothetical protagonist chose to put himself in that position. He could have chosen to live in a log cabin in the woods. You still have the ultimate choice, but your choices cause concequences that you may not be able to do much about.

As for loved ones passing way - that's something every person on the planet shares. I dread that phone call, but realise it's inevitable, so choose not to think of it until the moment I have to. How am I supposed to have fun with my 2 sons if I spent the whole time fearing for their lives - or mine?

Choose not to worry. Choose not to live beyond your means. Choose to tell your loved ones that they are. Choose to enjoy what you have. Choose not to let adversity overcome you. Choose a partner in life - friend, wife or otherwise - it's always easier with someone to help you


----------



## Monocrom

You Sir have more courage than the regulars in the Watchuseek cafe. :twothumbs


----------



## nbp

Nicely put mvyrmnd.  (What the heck does your handle mean anyways? I've been wondering for three years now. In my head I just pronounce it 'mevermind', LOL.)




Does anyone else ever look at their post count, realize they have posted 3,337 times on this board, and wonder what the heck they said all those times? :thinking:


----------



## Monocrom

nbp said:


> Nicely put mvyrmnd.  (What the heck does your handle mean anyways? I've been wondering for three years now. In my head I just pronounce it 'mevermind', LOL.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else ever look at their post count, realize they have posted 3,337 times on this board, and wonder what the heck they said all those times? :thinking:



Actually, you're forgetting about the Great Crash that CPF went through not too long ago. So you actually have a few months of posts that were lost to the great Void. Your post count is greater than 3338. I lost about 500 posts myself.


----------



## mvyrmnd

nbp said:


> Nicely put mvyrmnd.  (What the heck does your handle mean anyways? I've been wondering for three years now. In my head I just pronounce it 'mevermind', LOL.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else ever look at their post count, realize they have posted 3,337 times on this board, and wonder what the heck they said all those times? :thinking:




I lost 300 posts in The Great Crash.

All of it was utter nonsense anyway.

I started out on a Saab owners forum. My favourite Saab slogan was "Move Your Mind" Then I removed all the vowels (pesky things).


----------



## nbp

Monocrom said:


> Actually, you're forgetting about the Great Crash that CPF went through not too long ago. So you actually have a few months of posts that were lost to the great Void. Your post count is greater than 3338. I lost about 500 posts myself.



Good point, forgot about that aspect of the Great Crash. I think I lost 2-300 in there too. Even more silliness. :shakehead: I like to think I've said a few useful things over the years, and helped a couple people along the way. 



mvyrmnd said:


> I lost 300 posts in The Great Crash.
> 
> All of it was utter nonsense anyway.
> 
> I started out on a Saab owners forum. My favourite Saab slogan was "Move Your Mind" Then I removed all the vowels (pesky things).



Aha! I see now. I'm still gonna call you mevermind. :laughing:


----------



## AZPops

Star, if I could paint, or if I was in the financial position to commission a certain artist to do a surreal rendition of this photo I took of "The Vicious Attack Dog" .... I call *"At Peace with the World"* ....









I'd love to have it done! Especially since Harlee "The Vicious Attack Dog" is now at rest! I would place the painting behind the Urn's of Kuma, Baby, and now Harlee's place will be between the two. 








All of them traveling with me and Calvin throughout my days!


----------



## jacksmith

haha !! Im a thread killer too !!:twothumbs


----------



## Toohotruk

Monocrom said:


> Okay . . . I once killed a thread this way on a completely different forum.
> 
> Let's see how well it goes over here:
> 
> *WARNING: Do not read if you'd prefer your thread killing to be light-hearted and fun. *
> 
> We stumble through Life like blind mice. With a horrific lack of control over our own lives that is genuinely scary if we ever stop to think about. We fool ourselves into pretending we both can and do have control. We do this by going through our daily routine. We choose which shirt to put on in the morning. We choose which vehicle to purchase. We choose its color. We choose what to have for breakfast. In such ways, we delude ourselves into believing that we control our own lives.
> 
> However, even in our daily routine, there is far less choice and control than we want to acknowledge. If your job requires a uniform, then no you don't get to control what you wear in the morning. If that job is one in an office, then you must wear a tie. You don't get to wear your favorite T-shirt for everyone to see. Fall behind on your car payment, and expect the repo man to take your choice away. Still need a car to get to work? Buy a less expensive, used model. Often you don't get the car you want nor the color either. Want to ride your Harley to work or on the weekend? Sorry, it's raining. And. Mother Nature doesn't care. Want breakfast? Sorry, you overslept. Your breakfast is now a cup of steaming hot coffee that you must somehow chug while running towards your front door. You have time for breakfast and want eggs? Sorry, all out of eggs. The Mrs. forgot to pick some up. Don't have a Mrs.? That's because the women you want don't share your feelings. Found someone special and want to stay married to her? Sorry, she didn't understand the concept that you have to work tons of hours in order to provide a good life for the both of you, with plenty of financial security. While you were busy working, she fell in love with your unemployed neighbor who is happy to listen to her problems and has plenty of time to share with her.
> 
> Family friend stops by one rainy afternoon to pay back some money he owes your folks. He stays for literally a minute. Two days later, he dies in a freak accident involving an improperly secured cannister of fuel and a distracted, possibly drunk, driver. (Personal one I tossed in there.)
> 
> You can make all the plans in the world. But loved ones could be gone in the blink of an eye. You could come back from vacation sick as a dog, take the day off when you're supposed to be back, have such a great reputation at work that your boss is completely understanding . . . Then get a call half an hour later saying that the main client has pulled all their accounts and 200 employees were literally laid off 5 minutes ago. Oh and by the way, you're one of them. (Another personal one.)
> 
> I write fiction, and horror stories for a small group of loyal readers and fans on a site outside of CPF. I've written some incredible short stories, novels, and novellas. But none of the horrors I've ever thought up in my head can truly compete with the real horror of life that involves just how frighteningly little control we have over our own lives.



Hard to get happy after that one! :sigh:

I've been going through a lot of crap in my life the last...well, the last few years really. I find myself wishing I had made better choices when I was younger, but that's not what happened. Now that I'm older, I just have to deal with it. Work is a total nightmare, but I won't go into that.

As far as losing loved ones, I prefer to not think about it either, but sometimes it's forced upon you...my dad was very ill for the last few years of his life. It got so bad that I was actually relieved to see him go (within a few days of being a year ago), I had a hard time dealing with watching him suffer. It was my shoulders that all the responsibility rested on...my brothers weren't a whole lot of help, and that weight was heavy. I figured that when he passed, life would get a little easier to deal with...WRONG! Now I have to worry about my mom and step-dad. He has Alzheimer's, and she is losing her transplanted kidney. They are basically in the middle of a divorce, due mostly to his mental state...he functions pretty well, but makes horrible financial decisions, selling property and equipment and blowing through the money. And there are people in his life giving him bad advice, these people just happen to have their hands out, soaking him for whatever they can get, at the same time saying their motives are in the name of love, and he can't see what's happening. They're telling him my mom is out to get him, and is trying to poison him, etc, outrageous things that he would have seen right through just a few years ago. Now he buys into these ideas. This has put a lot of stress on my mom, which in turn, is causing more problems with the kidney and her health in general. So now I have to worry about them. At least my one younger brother is stepping up to help with that situation, but it doesn't stop the stress and worry in my life.

I only mention these things to show my agreement with Monocrom...you really don't have a whole lot of control in life. You have to make the best of it, and try not to dwell on the bad things, but sometimes life has a way of kicking you right where it hurts. 



Now back to the regularly scheduled BS. 

Anybody seen Spiderman yet?


----------



## StarHalo

TooManyGizmos said:


> Star needs to clean the blurry lens on his camera










AZPops said:


> Star, if I could paint, or if I was in the financial position to commission a certain artist to do a surreal rendition of this photo I took



It'd look good..








Toohotruk said:


> Hard to get happy after that one! :sigh:



Yeesh, I already had to bring art, now I have to bring _happy_? You guys watch too much local news or something..


----------



## AZPops

StarHalo said:


> Yeesh, I already had to bring art, now I have to bring _happy_? You guys watch too much local news or something..




That's one reason why I didn't replace the satellite dish on the Eagle after a low lying branch busted it.



Oh btw, *save a cow n' *....


----------



## nbp

Abby something..... Abby...Abby Normal!


----------



## Toohotruk




----------



## mvyrmnd

nbp said:


> Abby something..... Abby...Abby Normal!



I've been watching too much Sesame Street - my mind jumped ahead to Abby Cadabby


----------



## AZPops

Toohotruk said:


>




Hmmmmm ... That's pretty dang good! Can you make it so Harlee looks more like a dog (face and her front leg area)? I mean so a person could tell that it's an animal?

Thanks btw, I really appreciate you taking the time to do this!


----------



## TooManyGizmos

Toohotruk said:


>


~
Nice Painting .. "Toohot" .. but you forgot to sign it .
~


----------



## Toohotruk

LOL! I can't take much credit...the credit lies with Paintshop Pro. I'll have to mess with it and see if I can get the dog to look more like a dog. Then I might sign it.


----------



## Toohotruk

How about this?






:shrug:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_I think it's pretty good! If she was my dog I'd buy it.

C. G.

_


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

~Chance , your last post had two mistakes ...... you must be tired.


It's not a HE dog ..... he said it's a SHE dog . (no, not sheep dog)

and you signed with C. G. , instead of ~Chance .... (style change)

and you need to clean your Avatar Flashlight ..... ( it's BLINKING ! )

~

this thread is soooooooo lame


----------



## mvyrmnd

It might be time for this thread to die 

We're talking about beer over in the "dark sucking" thread.


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

Talk'in bout it ? I'm SUCKING down a DARK beer right NOW ! (I like Ale)

~


----------



## Toohotruk

Now we're talkin'! I might have to suck a beer down before I go to bed. :naughty:


----------



## mvyrmnd

Oh No! My nonsensical beer ramblings are missing!


----------



## Monocrom

mvyrmnd said:


> It might be time for this thread to die



I keep hitting it in the head with my shovel, but it keeps getting up. 

Don't you hate it when people . . . er, threads keep doing that? 

Maybe if I hit with a flashlight . . . 

Nope! I'll try poking it repeatedly with a stick. Oh great, now it's just starring at me! . . . 

Time to pull out the big guns! . . . 

:hairpull: . . . Nothing is working!

I'll try waging a disapproving finger at it. Seems to work for Greta. :tsk:

Okay, still alive. Looks like this is going to take awhile . . . 

Damn! I'm building up quite a sweat. You guys check back in in a few hours. :sweat:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> this thread is soooooooo lame





mvyrmnd said:


> It might be time for this thread to die





Monocrom said:


> I keep hitting it in the head with my shovel, but it keeps getting up.
> 
> Don't you hate it when people . . . er, threads keep doing that?
> 
> Maybe if I hit with a flashlight . . .
> 
> Nope! I'll try poking it repeatedly with a stick. Oh great, now it's just starring at me! . . .
> 
> Time to pull out the big guns! . . .
> 
> :hairpull: . . . Nothing is working!
> 
> I'll try waging a disapproving finger at it. Seems to work for Greta. :tsk:
> 
> Okay, still alive. Looks like this is going to take awhile . . .
> 
> Damn! I'm building up quite a sweat. You guys check back in in a few hours. :sweat:




Define irony........


C. G.


----------



## AZPops

Toohotruk said:


> How about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shrug:




Yeah much better! Thanks!


----------



## mvyrmnd

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Define irony........
> 
> 
> C. G.



It's what my wife does to my shirts!


(as a side note: there's always an argument about the Alanis Morrisette song "Ironic". I've determined she's either a moron or a genius. The song is ironic only by the fact that it contains no examples of irony whatsoever. If she did this without realising it, she's a moron. If she did it on purpose, she's a genius)


----------



## AZPops

mvyrmnd said:


> It's what my wife does to my shirts!
> 
> 
> (as a side note: there's always an argument about the Alanis Morrisette song "Ironic". I've determined she's either a moron or a genius. The song is ironic only by the fact that it contains no examples of irony whatsoever. If she did this without realising it, she's a moron. *If she did it on purpose, she's a genius*)







and Thank you mvyrmnd! ... for the compliment! Thank you AZPops? ...... for, ... Noth'in, Thank you, thank you, thank youuuuuu!


Anonymous


----------



## AZPops

I can't breath! ....


















Anonymous!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

mvyrmnd said:


> If she did it on purpose, she's a genius)



Really!? A genius? Alanis Morrisette? :laughing:

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thank you video needs more cow bell.

~ Anonymous


----------



## mvyrmnd

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Thank you video needs more cow bell.
> 
> ~ Anonymous


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

mvyrmnd said:


> Thank you video needs more cow bell.
> 
> ~ Anonymous



_OK, you figured it out. Yes it's me, Bruce ****inson. :nana:_


----------



## mvyrmnd

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _OK, you figured it out. Yes it's me, Bruce ****inson. :nana:_



Hey, I put my pants on in the morning, the same way as you - one leg at a time...


----------



## Monocrom

mvyrmnd said:


> It's what my wife does to my shirts!
> 
> 
> (as a side note: there's always an argument about the Alanis Morrisette song "Ironic". I've determined she's either a moron or a genius. The song is ironic only by the fact that it contains no examples of irony whatsoever. If she did this without realising it, she's a moron. If she did it on purpose, she's a genius)



Everything mentioned in that song are examples of "unfortunate," not "ironic."


----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom said:


> Everything mentioned in that song are examples of "unfortunate," not "ironic."



Exactly!

That's the true irony - A song about irony that contains no examples of irony!


----------



## Monocrom

mvyrmnd said:


> Exactly!
> 
> That's the true irony - A song about irony that contains no examples of irony!



And that's a bit unfortunate. :huh:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

mvyrmnd said:


> Hey, I put my pants on in the morning, the same way as you - one leg at a time...



Yes, but then I make gold records.

B. D.


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

Fried Grasshoppers are an important dietary suppliment

~


----------



## Monocrom

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> Fried Grasshoppers are an important dietary suppliment
> 
> ~



Tastes better covered in Belgium chocolate.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> Fried Grasshoppers are an important dietary suppliment
> 
> ~




O K, now you're just being silly.  I have no idea what that smilie means, I just think it's funny.

~ Chance

-


----------



## Toohotruk

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Yes, but then I make gold records.
> 
> B. D.



And you will likely Die With Your Boots On as well...


----------



## AZPops

While you all are contemplating eating grasshoppers, dieing with your shoes on, cow bells or making platinum records (why settle for gold when you can go “Platinum”) watch this ....




Yeah'ah! .........I think this, .... ... whatever is funny too C. G.!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_Wow Ken has mad skills! Not the least of which is being able to see through smoke. Awesome video, but.......fellows..I think it needs more cowbell.

~ Chance_


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

I'm not wearing any under-wear................................. !



And for my 3,000'th post ............ I won't be wearing ANYTHING .



THAT should KILL this thread ! ............. for GOOD !



Be ready for a LIVE web-cam feed on post 3000 !


:eeksign::devil::kewlpics::duck::eeew::lolsign::wow::nana::banned:



Greta .......... hover your finger over the BAN button ..... it's COMMING !


The be-all - END-ALL - THREAD KILLER POST ...... on my BIRTHDAY !



I'll be wearing my BIRTHDAY SUIT !

~

I'm feeling REAL DEVIOUS and DARING lately .... Fair warning !

~


----------



## AZPops

Well since you're from Sunny Florida. You should at least wear a thong and a pair of Crocskin Crocs! Oh, Ray Bans and a drink with an umbrella in it!


----------



## AZPops

Oh shoot, was that your 3000th post?


----------



## AZPops

Awh man maybe I should re think it ....


----------



## AZPops

One last thought since I have to get off of my present post count number, ... Just to be on the safe side!


----------



## AZPops

Ok, what were we talking about again? Oh, yeah sitting on a beach in sunny Florida, eat'in a cone of Hawaiian style shaved ice! 



Now that sounds good!







Hope y'all are having a GREAT Weekend!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_Happy birthday TMG! Are you going to buy yourself a special light? 

~ Chance_


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

“It’s great to have a president who knows what a library is.” 

Paul McCartney 

_It's great to have entertainers who know not to alienate half of their audience with mindless blather. 

~ Chance _:sigh:


----------



## Monocrom

It's great to have a multi-million dollar musician who is intelligent enough to get a pre-nup when he marries his 2nd wife. 

Oh wait! . . . Oops!


----------



## biglights

Monocrom said:


> It's great to have a multi-million dollar musician who is intelligent enough to get a pre-nup when he marries his 2nd wife.
> 
> Oh wait! . . . Oops!



Hey whats a couple hundred million dollars anyway


----------



## Monocrom

biglights said:


> Hey whats a couple hundred million dollars anyway



Apparently a great deal to Paul since he couldn't afford to buy the rights to all those old Beatles songs. But his friend Michael Jackson could . . . And then made more money by licensing those rights for commercial purposes. Ironically, Paul wanted to buy the rights to avoid that very thing. Where did Michael get the idea to do this? Why it was his good friend Paul who told him that licensing old hit songs was a great way to make more money. 

_"Hmm . . . Great idea, Paul. I'm going to do that, by buying your songs."
_
Oops, again! Paul just keeps putting his foot in his mouth.


----------



## Toohotruk

I've lost a lot of respect for him over the years. As soon as George died, he was trying to change the way the writing credits on all the Beatles songs to read from "Lennon & Mcartney" to "Mcartney & Lennon." What a class act. :green:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_Nevertheless, it was nice of Pops to post the video to celebrate TMG's birthday. Where is that nude old-fart anyway? 

~ Chance_


----------



## Toohotruk

There's still a few days until his...well, disrobing.


----------



## Monocrom

That's okay . . . I've got the very teeny tiny black bar ready.


----------



## Toohotruk




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_Monocrom, 

Perhaps TMG has a pool....... 

~ Chance
_
 


_Yes, it's come to this ~ Making fun of a members member. Is this a great thread or what?! _:twothumbs


----------



## AZPops

Boooooo ...

Shoot never mind the pitchers too big. Figure I'd delete it be 4 I get scolding!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

AZPops said:


> Boooooo ...
> 
> Shoot never mind the pitchers too big. Figure I'd delete it be 4 I get scolding!



_Here you go Pops ~ Please explain. 

~ Chance

_


----------



## AZPops

No reason, I just thought I give y'all a BOOOOOO! ... Since everyday around these parts is ...


----------



## Toohotruk

WOW! I'm used to the heavy duty industrial speed metal Ministry...never heard this one before. They're old old stuff is really different.


----------



## AZPops

Yeah Ministry's cool, but she's fast n' cute as heck!






By the time she reaches the finish line. I'd still be on the rope on the top of the first hurdle, getting ready to repel down the other side!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Thank you Pops. *:thumbsup:

_~ Chance_


----------



## nbp

She sure is cheery! :huh:


----------



## AZPops

Toohotruk said:


> WOW! I'm used to the heavy duty industrial speed metal Ministry...never heard this one before. They're old old stuff is really different.




Btw Toohotruk, your location reminds me of this song by Mr. Chris Rea .....


----------



## Toohotruk

Thanks Pops! That was really cool! I can't believe I haven't heard of him. :shrug: I'll definitely be checking his other stuff out.

And Michelle looks yummy! :naughty:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

15,060 views in two months. 

C. G.


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

Sorry ...... can't appear in my BIRTHDAY suit today ............
.
.
.
.
.

SHE said.. :tsk: ..... I was all wrinkled !


She tried Ironing me , but it didn't work .......

So she sent my suit out to the cleaners ........

then she turned on the X-ray web-cam ........

So this is my X-ray rated Birthday Video for post 3000 .





Thanks to PoP's and C.G. ~Chance

(sorry I killed Monocrom's .. very teeny tiny black bar fun :devil: ) :nana:

~


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_Happy Birthday TMG! _


----------



## TooManyGizmos

_~

Thanks ~ Chance 

~
_


----------



## Monocrom

*Happy Birthday!

Here's to many more. **
*


----------



## Toohotruk

Happy Birthday Buddy! :buddies:

I bet it's been killing you to wait that long to post anything. 

And Happy 3,000! :thumbsup:


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

Thanks guys .... getting old is not much fun .. but you make it better.

I was gonna get .... a Torpedo AAA 

but that Guy .... that has no name .... missed the mark .

~


----------



## StarHalo

Birthday and 3,000 posts? That calls for more than an AAA light..


----------



## AZPops

...



...












.................................................


----------



## AZPops

Just thought I'd give's y'all a heads up. If any of U's get's the idea of wanting to ever ...








..... Pops!



I got's me a brand spank'in new ....









Just thought I'd let you know, You know, to saves U's some time! ....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Morning Pops,

Nice suit. My aunt and uncle live in Phoenix. Whenever they go outside, that's what they wear. 

~ Chance


----------



## AZPops

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Morning Pops,
> 
> Nice suit. My aunt and uncle live in Phoenix. Whenever they go outside, that's what they wear.
> 
> ~ Chance




Yeah Chance, when you see Lizards running around wear'in canteens and sport'in Ray Bans. You know IT's hot!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

RGRT! My aunt said she saw one wearing flip flops. 

~ Chance


----------



## AZPops

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> RGRT! My aunt said she saw one wearing flip flops.
> 
> ~ Chance



You Mainlander's an your Flip Flops! We call'um slip'pahs in the Islands! ... lol


----------



## AZPops

...


----------



## Illum




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

~ Chance


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

~Chance ... if you keep talkin bout *Members* that way ........

we might start suspecting you as being a *Female* 

~


----------



## Monocrom

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> ~Chance ... if you keep talkin bout *Members* that way ........
> 
> we might start suspecting you as being a *Female*
> 
> ~



Not that there's anything wrong with that .


----------



## TooManyGizmos

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Bullzeyebill, it wasn't Illum's fault. When all the blood rushed away from his brain to ah ....other parts of his anatomy, it left him unable to think clearly.
> 
> ~ Chance



~

I'm jus sayin ... that age-old female philosophy about males ......... 

tends to *Rub* some *Members* .... the wrong way . :devil:

~


----------



## Monocrom

Women over-analyze everything. Including us. One comedian said it best . . . 

_"We're just a *member* and two eyeballs. We're really not that deep, ladies. You think we are. But we're not."_


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Sorry Bill, I thought my post an innocuous one. My mistake. Won't happen again.

~ Chance




Reason for Editing: :whoopin: From Buzzkillbill.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Alright guys, enough with the cute sexual comments here. As I noted in the above post, this is a family forum. Continue with this line, and closing the thread will be the easy part, with bannings next. Follow the pretext of the thread, which does not include having a moderator or administrator closing this thread as the "Thread Killer"

Bill


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

Yes ...... I sometimes feel like a "Thread Killer" ....

But this is the Energizer Bunny thread ......

It can't be Killed .... it will go ON ... and ON .... And ON

I want some of the batteries this thing is running on !

~


----------



## Monocrom

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> Yes ...... I sometimes feel like a "Thread Killer" ....
> 
> But this is the Energizer Bunny thread ......
> 
> It can't be Killed .... it will go ON ... and ON .... And ON
> 
> I want some of the batteries this thing is running on !
> 
> ~



The only thing worse than watching one of those Energizer bunny commercials, and expecting the Bunny to come out because the commercial for the fake product was just so silly . . . Was watching the commercial for the very first time, thinking to yourself that the product being shown is a good one; _and then the Bunny comes out!! _

NO!!! I thought the fake product was a good one!

That's like getting stabbed in the chest by your girlfriend after deciding she might be the one. Not the one who'd stab you. But the other "one."

_"Could you take this out? The handle is sticking out. Now I've got to drive myself to the hospital. I can't even put my coat on over this thing. Driving is going to be awkward since the steering wheel is going to constantly be bumping against the handle. Hey, is this a Randall-Made Knife? I'm keeping it after the doctors take it out." _


----------



## AZPops

....



....


----------



## Monocrom

AZPops said:


>



I don't care what some illiterate sign-maker thinks of me!

It's supposed to be "you're," not "your."


----------



## AZPops

Whas ...



... Shat?????









Donno? ... Rooks rike a babys wabbits?








It is? .... *It Is A Babys Wabbits!


*


















....................




Calvin


----------



## Monocrom

You should be scared . . . Bunnies are cannibals and will eat their young if no other food source is around. 

Yeah, that's what's up; Doc.


----------



## AZPops




----------



## Toohotruk

Monocrom said:


> You should be scared . . . Bunnies are cannibals and will eat their young if no other food source is around.
> 
> Yeah, that's what's up; Doc.



Yep. I actually witnessed this happen in the beam of my Malkoff powered 6P. My girlfriend wanted to show me the new baby bunnies that had just been born the day before, so we went out to the rabbit pen at about ten that night, I shined my light in there and one of the babies was laying on the wire bottom of the cage, and was missing a leg, so we figured it had somehow fallen out of the nest/box, and one of the dogs bit the leg off. The GF opened the pen and put the baby back in with her mother, and seconds later, the mother carried it back out and started eating the rest of it's legs off! My mind was totally blown! I had no idea they sometimes ate their young...she had plenty of food, so it wasn't that. I guess they just do that sometimes.


----------



## AZPops

Monocrom said:


> You should be scared . . . Bunnies are cannibals and will eat their young if no other food source is around.
> 
> Yeah, that's what's up; Doc.









But WHY So See'rious?


----------



## AZPops

Toohotruk said:


> Yep. I actually witnessed this happen in the beam of my Malkoff powered 6P. My girlfriend wanted to show me the new baby bunnies that had just been born the day before, so we went out to the rabbit pen at about ten that night, I shined my light in there and one of the babies was laying on the wire bottom of the cage, and was missing a leg, so we figured it had somehow fallen out of the nest/box, and one of the dogs bit the leg off. The GF opened the pen and put the baby back in with her mother, and seconds later, the mother carried it back out and started eating the rest of it's legs off! My mind was totally blown! I had no idea they sometimes ate their young...she had plenty of food, so it wasn't that. I guess they just do that sometimes.




Wow that's a nice "happy" picture you've placed in our minds for a Sunday morning! ...


----------



## AZPops

Deleted!


----------



## Monocrom

AZPops said:


> Deleted!



So happy, it caused you to delete your own post.


----------



## Toohotruk

AZPops said:


> Wow that's a nice "happy" picture you've placed in our minds for a Sunday morning! ...



Sorry...


----------



## Monocrom

Toohotruk said:


> Sorry...



So . . . How badly did your girlfriend freak out after seeing that?


----------



## AZPops

Toohotruk said:


> Sorry...




That's OK, I saw a bee once!


----------



## Greta

AZPops said:


> That's OK, I saw a bee once!




NO - WAY! Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

I Like Greta's NEW Tatoo'd puppy pic .

~


----------



## Toohotruk

Monocrom said:


> So . . . How badly did your girlfriend freak out after seeing that?



Oh, she totally freaked out! She went in the house and she wouldn't go anywhere near the pen for a long time after that, but she's mellowed out now...at least until I bring it up every once in awhile. The carnivorous rabbit has had a couple of litters since, with no baby munching. That was definitely one of the weirdest, most unexpected things I have ever seen, and pretty much freaked me out as well...but I was more curious than her. I wanted to go out and check on them later, but she wouldn't let me go out.


----------



## Monocrom

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> I Like Greta's NEW Tatoo'd puppy pic .
> 
> ~



But she got rid of her hamster! NO !!!

I loved that cute little guy. 

Made me smile every time I saw it. It was better than the real thing. I'm gonna miss the little guy!


----------



## Monocrom

Toohotruk said:


> Oh, she totally freaked out! She went in the house and she wouldn't go anywhere near the pen for a long time after that, but she's mellowed out now...at least until I bring it up every once in awhile. The carnivorous rabbit has had a couple of litters since, with no baby munching. That was definitely one of the weirdest, most unexpected things I have ever seen, and pretty much freaked me out as well...but I was more curious than her. I wanted to go out and check on them later, but she wouldn't let me go out.



I don't blame her. That's when you have to be the man and comfort them. (The girlfriend, not the rabbits.)


----------



## TooManyGizmos

Monocrom said:


> But she got rid of her hamster! NO !!!
> 
> I loved that cute little guy.
> 
> Made me smile every time I saw it. It was better than the real thing. I'm gonna miss the little guy!



~

She is no longer a Hamster on a wheel !

She is NOW a Bulldog on a Treadmill !

And her BITE is worse than her BARK ! 

~


----------



## AZPops

Greta said:


> NO - WAY! Pics or it didn't happen!








...


----------



## StarHalo

COLLISION AVOIDANCE WARNING


----------



## Monocrom

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> She is no longer a Hamster on a wheel !
> 
> She is NOW a Bulldog on a Treadmill !
> 
> And her BITE is worse than her BARK !
> 
> ~



Yeah . . . Life isn't a wheel, and she was never a hamster. But she had a hamster, and it was adorable. :sigh:


----------



## Greta

AZPops said:


> ...



 - ok, ya got me... 


Hamster is back....


----------



## Monocrom

Yay! 

He's so freaking adorable! lovecpf


----------



## TooManyGizmos

Greta said:


> - ok, ya got me...
> 
> 
> Hamster is back....



~

NEED Hamster pic's ..... here in THIS thread .....


or it didn't happen  :nana:

~


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

AArrrrgggggg ..... NO Excitement going on here

Need to see Hamsters doing Back-flips !

(Rhodent Olympics from Hamsterdam)

~


----------



## HighlanderNorth

AZPops said:


> You know the last one to make a post in a thread and no one relies after your post! .... Yup, sometimes I feel that I'm the "Thread Killer"!




Well, it didnt seem to be true this time, as there are 659 posts AFTER your original post!

It'll probably die now though........


----------



## Monocrom

. . . Yup, any minute now.


----------



## TooManyGizmos

Monocrom said:


> . . . Yup, any minute now.



~

Not that soon.
Gotta wait about 3 hours and 44 minutes .....

That's when post # 666 comes along .

It's a Prophecy ... you see .

~


----------



## Monocrom

LOL

It's just a number. Would be funny as Hell if Norm made that post, and then the topic had to continue.


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

The Prophesy was proclaimed back in post # 522 ...... by mvyrmnd



mvyrmnd said:


> Me - I'm aiming to kill the thread at post #666 - you just watch!



~

EDIT : ... mvyrmnd has FULFILLED his PROPHECY :devil:

It seems he has formed a pact with the :devil: Devil :devil: which says :

:devil: The NEXT poster beyond his post of 666 may forfeit their SOUL :devil:


BEWARE ............ BEWARE ............ BEWARE ......... DON'T DO IT !

~


----------



## Toohotruk

Funny, I just got home from seeing...







They absolutely ROCKED!!! :rock::rock::rock:

Man, my ears are ringing! But then, they're ALWAYS ringing from Tinnitus...Just a little more than normal tonight. 



Man, I wish I could grab that 666 post without "cheating," but I'm going to bed.


----------



## mvyrmnd

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> The Prophesy was proclaimed back in post # 522 ...... by mvyrmnd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~



Yes, yes it was...


----------



## mvyrmnd

:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Phil Ament

mvyrmnd said:


> :devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:




THREAD CLOSED for overuse of emoticons. Only joking, prophecy unfulfilled!


----------



## AZPops

... Check Out my ride! I traded two of Pops' Surefire's and a pack of "Batman" bubble gum for it!















Yeah I know, it's got a few years on her, BUT like my Pal "Tony Mon'tahna" say!








............................................. *"It's a Cream Puff"* ...............................................









*"Calvin"


*


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

That's a sweet ride Calvin. If you're inclined to name your vehicles, you could call her BabyBlue. :thumbsup:

~Chance


----------



## AZPops

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> That's a sweet ride Calvin. If you're inclined to name your vehicles, you could call her BabyBlue. :thumbsup:
> 
> ~Chance




Thanks Mr. Chance! But Pops' is still learn'in how to take pichers, cause it's ackually lite grey. BUT, as soon as I save enough of my allowances. I'm paint'in her *"Tiger Orange"* , and order'in a set of them *"Tiger Stripe"* seat covers!

Tony Mon'tahna's dah man! BUT one thing I know ain't gonna do, is tell a gurl her last name, ...










.... sounds like a *"Burd"*!....  ... :naughty:








*"Calvin"*


----------



## nbp

I feel like I usually only understand like 50% of any given post by Pops. Maybe that's the goal? :shrug:


----------



## AZPops

nbp said:


> I feel like I usually only understand like 50% of any given post by Pops. Maybe that's the goal? :shrug:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

nbp said:


> I feel like I usually only understand like 50% of any given post by Pops. Maybe that's the goal? :shrug:



Meet Calvin & Hobbs.


----------



## Monocrom

nbp said:


> I feel like I usually only understand like 50% of any given post by Pops. Maybe that's the goal? :shrug:



The problem is, you're trying to understand; instead of enjoy them.

It's like a tomato trying to tell everyone that it gave birth to a raisin. No one believes the tomato . . . not even the raisin.


----------



## AZPops




----------



## AZPops

Monocrom said:


> *The problem is, you're trying to understand; instead of enjoy them.
> 
> *It's like a tomato trying to tell everyone that it gave birth to a raisin. No one believes the tomato . . . not even the raisin.




Thanks Monocrom! ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

You're Welcome. :buddies:


----------



## AZPops

Saved Yah Monocrom! ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

Thank You!


----------



## Toohotruk

WOW!!!


----------



## nbp

Holy cats those are unbelievable!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZPops

Monocrom said:


> Thank You!




Anytime! ... :thumbsup:


----------



## StarHalo

This summer's hottest travel destination - StarHalo's mind:


----------



## Toohotruk

How did you get your hands on my vacation videos? :thinking:


----------



## mvyrmnd

AZ, you ruined it again!

Fate offered Toohotruk a second chance at taking the title... and now it's gone!


----------



## Toohotruk

I guess it just wasn't meant to be... :shakehead

Cool vids though.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Stick a fork in me, I'm done! 







~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Why is that woman wearing a leather jacket on the b . . . Oh! Nevermind! :green:


----------



## Toohotruk

WOW!!! 

That's a serious attempt to kill this thread! My hat's off to you sir! :bow:

You should have posted a graphic warning before that pic though...


----------



## StarHalo




----------



## nbp

Mmmm...breakfast sausages..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

OK, I guess we go for 700.

~ Chance


----------



## AZPops

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> *OK, I guess we go for 700.
> *
> ~ Chance


----------



## Empath

Several posts consisting primarily of youtube videos, have been moved to the Interesting Video Finds thread, as has several posted throughout this thread.

Just because this thread has little in the way of topical restrictions does not justify placing material that will later detract from the ability of members to later run a search. When a member remembers a video, and wishes to search for it, the member should reasonably expect the "Interesting Video Finds" thread to be the place to search. That is partially the reason for that sticky thread's creation.

Additional posting of unrelated videos will risk being removed as improperly placed, or moved to the proper thread.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

AZGodfather......(bows head to show respect).....I fear you're spending too much time on YouTube.

~ €hance 

See? I told~ya. 

~ C. G.


----------



## AZPops

Deleted, JUST in case kind of thing!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Sorry AZGodfather, I thought Empath was family. 

~ Chance


----------



## AZPops

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Sorry AZGodfather, I thought Empath was family.
> 
> ~ Chance








..............







But here's an *In-Bread Cat *for the rest of yahs!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

OUCH! The double facepalm? Harsh!.......Still, better than cement overshoes and a boat ride. 

~ Chance


----------



## AZPops

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> OUCH! The double facepalm? Harsh!.......Still, better than cement overshoes and a boat ride.
> 
> ~ Chance







...


----------



## Empire

*Found answer*

FOUND ANSWER


----------



## Toohotruk

Abby Normal?


----------



## AZPops

Pops! ....









Can you pass me the 1/2 inch wrench?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Nope, it's really stuck. Think I'm gunna need the cat's paw.


----------



## Monocrom

. . . And the monkey wrench.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^ :laughing:


----------



## AZPops

Btw, that's an on-board diesel generator in a early model Prevost.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

:sleepy:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I'm not asleep.....just resting my eyes for a bit. :tired:


----------



## Monocrom

Tip-toe quietly. Can't be easy for poor Bill to moderate this topic. Let's let him sleep quietly.


----------



## AZPops

Monocrom said:


> Tip-toe quietly. Can't be easy for poor Bill to moderate this topic. Let's let him sleep quietly.




ok, lets do some quiet (although bad) beam shots of my two Furys. One is an OEM XM-L and the other is the one Wayne installed the new XP-G2 utilizing the OEM low/high driver. I installed a freshly charged AW 17670 in both Furys. 

*Control

*





*XM-L* @ 10 yards (or 9 meters)







*XP-G2* @ 10 yards (or 9 meters)







*XM-L* @ 30 yards (or 27 meters)







*XP-G2 *@ 30 yards (or 27 meters)







*XM-L* @ 35 yards (or 32 meters) to the fence line (or bushes/shrubs) and 60 yards (or 55 meters) to the far wall







*XP-G2* @ 35 yards (or 32 meters) to the fence line (or bushes/shrubs) and 60 yards (or 55 meters) to the far wall








As you can see the XP-G2 has a tighter profile with a lighter spill, but a much brighter hot spot that out throws the XM-L. I like the build of the Fury, as well as having two different profiles available to me is CAKE with frosting on it, and macadamia nuts too, and ice cream on the side!

I use a point an shoot Casio, so don't ask what setting it was on, so forth and so on!


*Note:* Bullzeyebill gave me his permission to post these photos in dealgrabbers2002 XP-G2 thread in LED Flashligh sub forum.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> Tip-toe quietly. Can't be easy for poor Bill to moderate this topic. Let's let him sleep quietly.



Forget that! I'll get a pan of warm water, MC, you get your video camera ready. :devil:

~ Chance


----------



## Toohotruk

Cool beamshots! Which version heats up faster?


----------



## AZPops

Toohotruk said:


> Cool beamshots! Which version heats up faster?



Thanks, however I'm not sure which heats up faster because I don't run these lights (or in this case my secondary lights) longer then 15 to 30 seconds at most. But I'll run them both and see which gets hotter or faster.


I don't have a temp guage, but by feel (or holding the lights in my hand), they're the same!


----------



## mvyrmnd

You're not going to let this thread die actually discussing flashlights now are you?


----------



## redaudi

oh hey guys what's going on in here?


----------



## mvyrmnd

redaudi said:


> oh hey guys what's going on in here?



Very little, it would seem...


----------



## redaudi

you are ruining my plans. 

i'm trying to kill the thread killer thread.


----------



## mvyrmnd

redaudi said:


> you are ruining my plans.
> 
> i'm trying to kill the thread killer thread.



Many have tried and failed.


----------



## redaudi

well maybe if you'd quit RESPONDING to all of them.... :laughing:


----------



## mvyrmnd

redaudi said:


> well maybe if you'd quit RESPONDING to all of them.... :laughing:



But where's the fun in that?


----------



## redaudi

If you run into my friend Sarah, give her a g'day for me!

Not sure exactly where she lives down under, but she'll be the cute thing with the American accent.


----------



## Monocrom

redaudi said:


> you are ruining my plans.
> 
> i'm trying to kill the thread killer thread.



You're doing it wrong.


----------



## mvyrmnd

redaudi said:


> If you run into my friend Sarah, give her a g'day for me!
> 
> Not sure exactly where she lives down under, but she'll be the cute thing with the American accent.



Geographically Australia is roughly the size of continental US. Odds are I'm not running into her any time soon.


Although if you got me her phone number... :thinking:


----------



## Monocrom

I'd be happy to help you out. What are fellow CPFers for. Just PM me her digits.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Whom is this Sarah person you guys are trying to reach? A picture perhaps? You really should find out if shes worth the effort. oo: or 

~ Chance


----------



## nbp

No dice. I'm looking for a cute thing with an Aussie accent. However, perhaps we can arrange a trade of sorts, Simon?


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Whom is this Sarah person you guys are trying to reach? A picture perhaps? You really should find out if shes worth the effort. oo: or
> 
> ~ Chance



Oooo . . . Good point. Let's find out if she can cook, first. :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

nbp said:


> No dice. I'm looking for a cute thing with an Aussie accent. However, perhaps we can arrange a trade of sorts, Simon?



I believe it's illegal to use women as trade items. :thinking:


----------



## mvyrmnd

nbp said:


> No dice. I'm looking for a cute thing with an Aussie accent. However, perhaps we can arrange a trade of sorts, Simon?



Aussie girls are fighters. If I try and bag one to send to you as a trade, she'll likely disembowel me long before any human rights organisation gets to me.

They're second only to Drop Bears for indescribable acts of violence.


----------



## nbp

mvyrmnd said:


> Aussie girls are fighters. If I try and bag one to send to you as a trade, she'll likely disembowel me long before any human rights organisation gets to me.
> 
> They're second only to Drop Bears for indescribable acts of violence.



:shrug:

Tell her it's for a good cause? 

I guess if you want something done right you have to do it yourself. It's just so expensive to fly to Australia.  I'll have to start saving...I think I hear Rachael Taylor calling my name....


----------



## mvyrmnd

nbp said:


> I think I hear Rachael Taylor calling my name....



As do many... right before they crash into the rocks.

I'll trade you for Amber Heard.


----------



## nbp

mvyrmnd said:


> As do many... right before they crash into the rocks.
> 
> I'll trade you for Amber Heard.





That is the funniest phenomenon: when a guy's brain server gets totally overloaded by some pretty gal, crashes, and his face flashes a 404 Error, usually resulting in him smashing into something or trailing off from what he was saying, dropping something, etc. I've done it plenty, and caught plenty of buddies too. Lol. Then I just go like this: :hahaha: 



Deal.


----------



## Monocrom

Trades belong in the MarketPlace. Let's stay on topic.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom said:


> Trades belong in the MarketPlace. Let's stay on topic.



The topic is the distinct lack of a topic is it not? Or is the topic about which topic causes a topic to become topic topic. Topic.

Topic?

Does it sound funny in your head yet?


----------



## Monocrom

No, not at all.

Clearly the topic is about being a thread-killer. Along with a sub-topic of killing this thread. It's so crystal clear. Why the confusion?


----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom said:


> No, not at all.
> 
> Clearly the topic is about being a thread-killer. Along with a sub-topic of killing this thread. It's so crystal clear. Why the confusion?



No confusion. Just stupidity.

But I do have one question for you....

Do you, or do you not know about the bird?


----------



## Monocrom

I know what you're going to post . . . So I'm going to back out of this thread, and go to bed since it's 5am here in NYC.

But I shall return to kill this thread, tomorrow. (Or, technically in about 6 hours; today.)


----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom said:


> I know what you're going to post . . . So I'm going to back out of this thread, and go to bed since it's 5am here in NYC.
> 
> But I shall return to kill this thread, tomorrow. (Or, technically in about 6 hours; today.)



So you _do_ know about the bird!


----------



## redaudi

geographically you have a better chance than I do of running into her... lol.

a ba ba bird bird bird
bird is the word
a ba ba bird bird bird
bird is the word
a well don't you know about the bird
well everybody knows that the bird is the word
a ba ba mmm ma ma mow
ma ma mmm mah ma mow...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^ There's no way I'm letting that be the last post in Pop's thread. :nana:

~ Chance


----------



## AZPops

I thought we're not suppose to post youtube stuff in this thread! You guys special or what? N' I had a couple of really cool (and I mean really cool) ones I wanted to post in here! ...:mecry:



Btw Chance, U Dah Man! ... Mahalo! .. :thumbsup:


----------



## Empath

AZPops said:


> I thought we're not suppose to post youtube stuff in this thread!



It was an integral part of the discussion, rather than an unrelated interjection.

I'm a bit partial to the original, by the Trashmen, back when music was real music.

The shorter version:
 


The longer version:


----------



## nbp

mvyrmnd said:


> As do many... right before they crash into the rocks.
> 
> I'll trade you for Amber Heard.



You're off bedtime story duty brother...you've been replaced, with a new voice. I could listen to her all day. And it comes with a prettier face.  






mvyrmnd said:


> So you _do_ know about the bird!


That show is so flippin' funny.  




redaudi said:


> geographically you have a better chance than I do of running into her... lol.
> 
> a ba ba bird bird bird
> bird is the word
> a ba ba bird bird bird
> bird is the word
> a well don't you know about the bird
> well everybody knows that the bird is the word
> a ba ba mmm ma ma mow
> ma ma mmm mah ma mow...




There is something hilarious about reading someone singing a song like that. Lol, you made me laugh to myself. 



Empath said:


> It was an integral part of the discussion, rather than an unrelated interjection.
> 
> I'm a bit partial to the original, by the Trashmen, back when music was real music.



Ahhh, 5:06 of my life I can't have back. :hahaha:


----------



## Monocrom

Family Guy used to be funny. Seth ran out of ideas awhile back though. Now he just puts out episodes using his own political views as material. 

On a lighter note, I now keep a LadyBug in a dish by my window as a pet. Found her on my bedroom floor, put her in the dish. She hasn't moved in days. Actually . . . She hasn't ever moved. She might be dead. I just honestly have no way to tell.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

How do you know it's a she? A ladybug bit me once. It hurt so much I've never let one land on me since. 

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> How do you know it's a she? A ladybug bit me once. It hurt so much I've never let one land on me since.
> 
> ~ Chance



It's a ladybug. It's like a car . . . All of them are referred to as "she." Just seems appropriate. 

I was once sitting in front of my computer with my shirt off. Got up after awhile to watch some TV, felt a tiny tug on my chest. I look down, and a ladybug was climbing up my manly, hairy, chest. Apparently I was a mountain. 

I watched her climb a bit higher, then carefully took her off my chest, and put her outside my window sill. No biting. Maybe you scared the poor thing. The ones who visit my room are very gentle. (To be honest, had it been any other bug, I would have been angry as Hell to see one crawling on my chest.)


----------



## mvyrmnd

Ladybugs lull people into a false sense of security. I forsee the day when they rise up as one and nibble on us until we as a population get kinda cranky with them.

I used to catch dragonflies and hold them by the tip of their tail. They'd curl over and try and bite the end of my finger to get me to let go.


----------



## Toohotruk

Ladybugs are carnivorous...they rely on their cute appearance to lull unsuspecting prey into their razor sharp jaws. Lucky you got that one off your chest before he/she got to your throat!


----------



## Monocrom

mvyrmnd said:


> I used to catch dragonflies and hold them by the tip of their tail. They'd curl over and try and bite the end of my finger to get me to let go.



LOL 

Can you blame them?


----------



## Monocrom

Toohotruk said:


> Ladybugs are carnivorous...they rely on their cute appearance to lull unsuspecting prey into their razor sharp jaws. Lucky you got that one off your chest before he/she got to your throat!



Would have taken it about an hour. She could have flown up to my throat. But apparently they consider it rude or lazy to go the easy route.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom said:


> Would have taken it about an hour. She could have flown up to my throat. But apparently they consider it rude or lazy to go the easy route.



If I've told them once, I've told them a thousand times. Politeness will be their undoing!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

mvyrmnd said:


> If I've told them once, I've told them a *thousand* times. Politeness will be their undoing!



mvyrmnd,

If I've told you once, I've told you a million times: "Don't exaggerate!"

~ C. G.


----------



## mvyrmnd

But it really is that big!


----------



## Monocrom

mvyrmnd said:


> But it really is that big!



Your flashlight collection is tiny compared to mine.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom said:


> Your flashlight collection is tiny compared to mine.



That may be - but it's not about quantity...


----------



## nbp

Now I'm lost. :huh:


----------



## mvyrmnd

nbp said:


> Now I'm lost. :huh:



Use your GPS.


----------



## StarHalo

mvyrmnd said:


> Use your GPS.



DON'T NEED IT, GOT A SHORTCUT


----------



## Monocrom

mvyrmnd said:


> That may be - but it's not about quantity...



Apparently it's about having _*REALLY*_ huge hands. :huh:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom's no killer! ~ Chance to the rescue.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Monocrom's no killer! ~ Chance to the rescue.



Darn it! I'm too well-known on CPF.


----------



## AZPops

Western Diamondback Rattler here in the Sonoran Desert was 63" long, 11lbs, which yield 7lbs of meat!








Wow, that was pretty tasty huh?


----------



## mvyrmnd

Damnit! I was happy to leave it to Monocrom discussing the size of my hands...


----------



## Monocrom

mvyrmnd said:


> Damnit! I was happy to leave it to Monocrom discussing the size of my hands...



You should see the size of my feet.

(The left one swells up everyday and has me a bit concerned. Oh well.)


----------



## redaudi

I kill threads the second I post them.


seriously, hardly anyone pays attention to any thread I start. Gotta love the 'wealth of knowledge' that people are oh so willing to share. I know there are plenty of smart people here with lots of experience, but holy crap it's not the goddang grail, knowledge to guard till the end of time. Jeebus.


----------



## StarHalo

redaudi said:


> seriously, hardly anyone pays attention to any thread I start. Gotta love the 'wealth of knowledge' that people are oh so willing to share. I know there are plenty of smart people here with lots of experience, but holy crap it's not the goddang grail, knowledge to guard till the end of time. Jeebus.



Chew gum when studying or reading something you want to remember later; a study showed that students that chewed gum when studying for a test performed 30% better than those who didn't.

Also, red Audi.


----------



## mvyrmnd

redaudi said:


> I kill threads the second I post them.
> 
> 
> seriously, hardly anyone pays attention to any thread I start. Gotta love the 'wealth of knowledge' that people are oh so willing to share. I know there are plenty of smart people here with lots of experience, but holy crap it's not the goddang grail, knowledge to guard till the end of time. Jeebus.



Well, I'm not telling you my secrets!


----------



## Monocrom

mvyrmnd said:


> Well, I'm not telling you my secrets!



We know you put a spoonful of sugar in your homemade pasta sauce.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom said:


> We know you put a spoonful of sugar in your homemade pasta sauce.



Nope, I use purée pumpkin...

DAMN! You trickster!


----------



## Monocrom

mvyrmnd said:


> Nope, I use purée pumpkin...
> 
> DAMN! You trickster!



Ha ha! You're not the first. Won't be the last.


----------



## redaudi

StarHalo said:


>


----------



## AZPops

*"Husband Down - Isle 5"

*
A husband and wife are shopping in their local supermarket.

The husband picks up a case of Budweiser and puts it in their cart. 

"What do you think you're doing?" asks the wife. 

"They're on sale, only $10 for 24 cans" he replies. 
. 
"Put them back, we can't afford them" demands the wife, and so they carry on shopping.

A few aisles further on along the woman picks up a $20 jar of face cream and puts it in the basket. 

"What do you think you're doing?" asks the husband. 

"It's my face cream. It makes me look beautiful," replies the wife. 

Her husband retorts: "So does 24 cans of Budweiser and it's half the price." 

*He never knew what hit him. *


----------



## Toohotruk

LOL!


----------



## Monocrom

Probably the most restful sleep he's gotten in years.


----------



## mvyrmnd

I'm borrowing that one


----------



## Toohotruk

I told it to the GF...she wasn't amused for some reason... :thinking:


----------



## Empath

Some posts moved to The Interesting Video Finds thread, because this thread isn't going to become a collection of videos. :sigh:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Anybody else notice Dude isn't in the face cream isle?


At our local QFC store there was a sign which read: Frozen Asian, above one of the isles. That was pretty funny.

~ Chance


----------



## AZPops

Winner: Wet T-Shirt Contest!


----------



## mvyrmnd

AZPops said:


> Winner: Wet T-Shirt Contest!



I've been on the brink of that in the past... I felt the rumble on my shoulders and got the boy off before the nappy leaked


----------



## tab665

its been raining all morning. nothing to do. read this whole thread. need nap now.


----------



## mvyrmnd

tab665 said:


> its been raining all morning. nothing to do. read this whole thread. need nap now.



That's some commitment right there...


----------



## Bullzeyebill

tab665 said:


> its been raining all morning. nothing to do. read this whole thread. need nap now.



LOL. I read a few posts in this thread and I need a nap too.

Bill


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I've got nothing.

C.G.


----------



## Monocrom

You'll always have us. :wave:


----------



## mvyrmnd

And it would appear that you'll always have this thread


----------



## Monocrom

Unless one of us actually succeeds in killing it. 

Maybe one day . . .


----------



## nbp

Anyone who posts after this is a big dork. 


Ha! That oughta do it. 


[dusts off hands to signal a job well done]


----------



## Monocrom

LOL !

I don't give a crap what any of you think of me! :nana:

(Well, except for Greta.)


----------



## mvyrmnd

I always knew I was a dork


----------



## StarHalo

We are PROFESSIONALS


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^ That's hilarious! :thumbsup:

~ Chance


----------



## JVHooligan

Well, this is my second post (first being a short intro), I seem to be a professional thread killer on all of the forums I've posted on, so this should just about do it for this thread.

John


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Hi John, :welcome:

I decree from this time forward ye shall be known as John the Resuscitator.

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

We shall not allow a new member to live with the guilt of killing a thread.


----------



## Toohotruk

JVHooligan said:


> Well, this is my second post (first being a short intro), I seem to be a professional thread killer on all of the forums I've posted on, so this should just about do it for this thread.
> 
> John



Many have tried...and many have failed. I think this thread will outlive us all!

:welcome:


----------



## mvyrmnd

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Hi John, :welcome:
> 
> I decree from this time forward ye shall be known as John the Resuscitator.
> 
> ~ Chance



Indeed. This thread was foundering slowly, but was dragged back to the surface...

All hail John the Resuscitator!

(I wonder if we could talk Greta into giving him his title officially...)


----------



## Monocrom

Maybe if you catch her in the right mood.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> Maybe if you catch her in the right mood.



Does anyone know any of Greta's girlfiends who might be in-sink? We could ask her when a good time would be. 

Why yes, I have been drinking beer. Why do you ask? :drunk: Hey, it is post # 800. 

~ Chance


----------



## AZPops

Toohotruk said:


> Many have tried...and many have failed. I think this thread will outlive us all!
> 
> :welcome:




Yeah this thread's going ...............









SUPERSONIC!


----------



## SuLyMaN

yes

Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StarHalo

SUPERSONIC


----------



## AZPops

StarHalo said:


> SUPERSONIC




Now Thats some funny shhhhhh, shhhhhh, poop there!


----------



## TedTheLed

..think I just killed one.. stomped it good, posted about the trial and death of Socrates in the Lance Armstrong thread. Nothing has moved since, sbeen days now... I think this may be the real deal, this time. The hemlock gone an done it..


----------



## StarHalo

TedTheLed said:


> ..think I just killed one.. the Lance Armstrong thread.



So you're the one we should thank!


----------



## mvyrmnd

The problem is... now that you've drawn attention to it, someone will revive it.

Much like the spinoff thread for this thread, where someone announced themselves the thread killer, and immediately spawned a dozen posts here.


----------



## TedTheLed

d'oh! 

just checked...still dead.


----------



## Toohotruk

mvyrmnd said:


> The problem is... now that you've drawn attention to it, someone will revive it.
> 
> Much like the spinoff thread for this thread, where someone announced themselves the thread killer, and immediately spawned a dozen posts here.




I for one, ain't touching it! :shakehead


----------



## Monocrom

StarHalo said:


> So you're the one we should thank!



No, it pretty much ran its course and came to an appropriate end. 

I would bump it just out of spite. But that would not be appropriate for a well-respected Regular, such as myself. 

(Now the actual reason is that no one on that topic treated me like $#!%. So my Spite Meter doesn't even have fumes to run off of. lovecpf)


----------



## TedTheLed

so..my record stands..and probably for longer than SOME other people's..

so tell me what Ive won Don.


----------



## TedTheLed

Monocrom said:


> No, it pretty much ran its course and came to an appropriate end.
> 
> I would bump it just out of spite. But that would not be appropriate for a well-respected Regular, such as myself.
> 
> (Now the actual reason is that no one on that topic treated me like $#!%. So my Spite Meter doesn't even have fumes to run off of. lovecpf)



no Mon, it was very much alive, I could feel it's little battery powered heart beating as I drew it in tighter and was hugging out the very last breath.. at least it died with a smile on it's face. I didnt even really mean to do it..


----------



## Monocrom

TedTheLed said:


> no Mon, it was very much alive, I could feel it's little battery powered heart beating as I drew it in tighter and hugging out the very last breath.. at least it died with a smile on it's face. I didn't even really mean to do it..



That . . . That was genuinely kinda sad. I pictured some little mangled automaton in your arms. Which is weird because I'm really into watches, and mechanical ones do have a sort of heart. But not battery-powered one.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Monocrom said:


> That . . . I'm really into watches, and mechanical ones do have a sort of heart. But not battery-powered one.



Well, I wore my Victorinox auto for a week and it was so erratic time wise that I was ready to strangle its little heart. I miss wind up watches.

Bill


----------



## Monocrom

Bullzeyebill said:


> Well, I wore my Victorinox auto for a week and it was so erratic time wise that I was ready to strangle its little heart. I miss wind up watches.
> 
> Bill



Bill, I have experience with Victorinox watches. They're generally very well liked. But, personally speaking, quality is sometimes lacking. 

Then again, your's might have been perfectly fine; but then got accidentally magnetized. Magnetic fields don't effect quartz watches. But mechanical / automatic ones are not that fortunate. Some are even specifically made with a small, iron, cage inside the case. The cage surrounds the movement and prevents it from getting magnetized. 

If magnetized, a watch will indeed behave very erratically when it comes to time keeping. A visit to a real independent watchmaker (*not* those guys whom you normally find in a mall) will likely fix the problem. They pass the watch through a de-magnetizer. Takes just a few minutes. Not too expensive. Worth giving that a try. 

BTW, a non-quartz watch can be magnetized rather easily. Something as simple as talking on a cellphone as you hold it in the same hand that has your watch strapped to _that_ wrist. Many modern-day mechanical / automatic watches have some anti-magnetic resistance built in. But even those can be magnetized. Vintage wind-up mechanical or modern automatic, both styles can be effected in the same manner unfortunately.


----------



## StarHalo




----------



## Norm

Thread *CLOSED* Post Count Maximum reached - Norm


----------



## StarHalo

Norm said:


> Thread *CLOSED* Post Count Maximum reached - Norm



Looks like you need to wind your watch


----------



## Toohotruk

Nice try! :nana:


----------



## Norm

Toohotruk said:


> Nice try! :nana:


Finger paused on the Button :devil:


----------



## mvyrmnd

Norm said:


> Thread *CLOSED* Post Count Maximum reached - Norm






Norm said:


> Finger paused on the Button :devil:



It was declared a rule of the thread that baiting a mod to close it doesn't count. Neither does that!


----------



## StarHalo

Norm said:


> Finger paused on the Button :devil:


----------



## Monocrom

Norm said:


> Thread *CLOSED* Post Count Maximum reached - Norm



That's weird. I don't see the other 1177 posts.


----------



## AZPops

Monocrom said:


> That . . . That was genuinely kinda sad. I pictured some little mangled automaton in your arms. Which is weird because I'm really into watches, and mechanical ones do have a sort of heart. But not battery-powered one.




This one may not have a heart, BUT it's gotta brain! Close to being Skynet's AI self-awareness type of stuff!








I mean, I really thought it was trying to talk to me the other night!





But it was only my boy Calvin talk'in in his sleep again!


----------



## TooManyGizmos

StarHalo said:


>



I also have that same watch and still wear it . It's an OLD one and a nice one ! (actually have 2 - 2nd one has broken crystal.)

Maybe this thread is about to "Wind down" ......

Someone needs to "Wind" the Forum too , with a new generation of Amazing breeds of small pocket lights , AA & AAA .

I wish the Up-coming "Torpedo" had an Auto-Off function like the LF2XT had . :naughty:


----------



## Toohotruk

Norm said:


> Finger paused on the Button :devil:



LOL! It was worth a shot. :shrug:

Besides, even though it may be against the rules of this thread, technically, I still would have been the one that killed it.


----------



## AZPops

Toohotruk said:


> LOL! It was worth a shot. :shrug:
> 
> Besides, even though it may be against the rules of this thread, technically, *I still would have been the one that killed it*.





Don't think so!


----------



## Norm

Toohotruk said:


> LOL! It was worth a shot. :shrug:
> 
> Besides, even though it may be against the rules of this thread, technically, I still would have been the one that killed it.


 StarHalo's post #816 would have been the last post.

Norm


----------



## mvyrmnd

Norm said:


> StarHalo's post #816 would have been the last post.
> 
> Norm



He tries hard... But I'm not sure he deserves the title


----------



## Monocrom

mvyrmnd said:


> He tries hard... But I'm not sure he deserves the title



Aww . . . Come on, now. This topic and several others would have died due to boredom without him. He's kept so many topics alive that he deserves to kill one.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Norm said:


> StarHalo's post #816 would have been the last post.
> 
> Norm



He's got to re-set that watch. Very annoying. LOL.

Bill


----------



## TooManyGizmos

Bullzeyebill said:


> He's got to re-set that watch. Very annoying. LOL.
> 
> Bill



~

He needs to install a wireless wrist-cam .....

pointed at his watch ....... with a LIVE feed .


I don't know why I keep coming here ? .......
I hav'nt bought a new light in 2 years .

and 2 years ago a thread like this would have been closed just on the principal of non-sensical FLUF postings , totally OFF topic , and posting just for the purpose of increasing your thread count cause the thread really had no other purpose . (kinda like this one)

~


----------



## StarHalo

Casiofire Tactical Police 7 Watt Metal watch indication of ten seconds; is accurate ten times on the day. $10 USD, $45 shipping.


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

It CAN'T be TACTICAL ........... it's NOT ........ BLACK .

~


----------



## Monocrom

TooManyGizmos said:


> I don't know why I keep coming here ? .......
> I haven't bought a new light in 2 years .
> 
> and 2 years ago a thread like this would have been closed just on the principal of non-sensical FLUF postings , totally OFF topic , and posting just for the purpose of increasing your thread count cause the thread really had no other purpose . (kinda like this one)
> 
> ~



About a year and a half ago some of us Regulars got together and replaced Greta with a Fembot. Greta 2.0 is a bit more laid back.

Ironically . . . So is the Original. Right on, on some Caribbean island, lounging by the beach, sipping fruity drinks without a care in the world. 

But yeah . . . Don't tell anyone else. there's only like 5 of us who know the truth. So keep it under your hat.


----------



## Toohotruk

Norm said:


> StarHalo's post #816 would have been the last post.
> 
> Norm



That's only if you would have followed through with your "max post rule" post...but you didn't. Star posted right after you posted that, THEN I posted "Nice try." And at that point you had your finger paused on the button, then you would have closed the thread, making my "Nice try" post, the thing that drove you to closing the thread. :nana:


----------



## Norm

Toohotruk said:


> That's only if you would have followed through with your "max post rule" post...but you didn't. Star posted right after you posted that, THEN I posted "Nice try." And at that point you had your finger paused on the button, then you would have closed the thread, making my "Nice try" post, the thing that drove you to closing the thread. :nana:


All of which is totally irrelevant because the thread wasn't closed. 

Norm


----------



## Toohotruk

Pretty much. :shrug:


----------



## Monocrom

Well now, there was a bit more to it than that.


----------



## mvyrmnd

That's right! You forgot frozen time, dogs flipping over and the fact that as of this post I'm just a lot :drunk:


----------



## Monocrom

AA can help . . . And I don't mean Duracell.


----------



## StarHalo

AAA can help


----------



## mvyrmnd

StarHalo said:


> AAA can help



That was well made!


----------



## Monocrom

StarHalo said:


> AAA can help . . .



LOL

In fairness, that wasn't done by AAA. Just a dude with a chain and a winch and not much less.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom thought for almost a weak that he had finally killed this thread........he was wrong. :wave:

~ Chance


----------



## SHADE02

i guess am the thread killer haha


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Monocrom thought for almost a weak that he had finally killed this thread........he was wrong. :wave:
> 
> ~ Chance



One, it's "week."

Two, I thought everyone else went on vacation. Where'd you guys disappear to?


----------



## mvyrmnd

It was nearly dead!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> LOL
> 
> In fairness, that wasn't done by AAA. Just a dude with a chain and a winch and not much less.



Just a dude with a chain, a winch, and not much more. fify  


OK mvyrmnd, turn little Chance's flashlight back on. 

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

You guys are terrible at killing threads. Absolutely terrible. Good thing none of you are seamstresses. Probably couldn't even cut a thread much less kill one. :kiss:


----------



## Norm

Monocrom said:


> You guys are terrible at killing threads. Absolutely terrible. Good thing none of you are seamstresses. Probably couldn't even cut a thread much less kill one. :kiss:


Guess you're right. :devil:

Norm


----------



## Monocrom

Norm said:


> Guess you're right. :devil:
> 
> Norm



See now . . . That's why Greta made you an Admin.

You recognize the truth when you see it.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom said:


> See now . . . That's why Greta made you an Admin.
> 
> You recognize the truth when you see it.




I think they call that "Brown Nosing" where you come from, don't they?


----------



## Monocrom

I remember when Norm was just a mere mortal flashaholic like the rest of us. So that would be a "no" regarding the chocolate-covered olfactory nerves.


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

The "Opener" of a thread can request that it be closed .......

Only AZ ....... can kill this thread.

Others can only get Banned , for trying too hard , to kill it .

~


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I've no desire to kill this thread, but sometimes fear it's near death.

All hail ~ Chance The Resurrector!


----------



## StarHalo

Disney just bought the rights to both the Star Wars and Indiana Jones franchises, and announced there will be a Star Wars 7.

There, now it won't close for weeks.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> All hail ~ Chance The Resurrector!



We'll give you a proper flashaholic salute . . . By shinning our brightest lights in your eyes!:devil:


----------



## mvyrmnd

StarHalo said:


> Disney just bought the rights to both the Star Wars and Indiana Jones franchises, and announced there will be a Star Wars 7.
> 
> There, now it won't close for weeks.



Star Wars Episode 7: Granpa Jar Jar tells stories of "The War"


----------



## Monocrom

mvyrmnd said:


> Star Wars Episode 7: Granpa Jar Jar tells stories of "The War"



Oh Hell No!


----------



## Norm

ɯɹoN

ɹǝpu∩ uʍop ƃuıʌıl sɯǝlqoɹd ǝɯos ǝɹɐ ǝɹǝɥ┴


----------



## Monocrom

Looks like it's time for a new keyboard there Norm. Or at least replace the "T" key. It's just all out of whack.


----------



## mvyrmnd

I ʇɥonƃɥʇ ʎon ɐɹǝ snddosǝp ʇo qǝ ʇɥǝ ʌoıɔǝ oɟ ɹǝɐsou ıu ʇɥǝ ʇɥɹǝɐp' Noɹɯ' uoʇ ɐppıʌǝ ɯoɹǝ ıuɟɐuʇılǝ ıpǝɐs¡


----------



## Monocrom

Stop that.

(And yes, Norm is the voice of reason.)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> Stop that.



:laughing:

Edit: Three and a half hours later, ^ that's still funny.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

mvyrmnd said:


> Star Wars Episode 7: Granpa Jar Jar tells stories of "The War"





Monocrom said:


> Oh Hell No!



How bout Schwarzenegger coming back to do another Conan movie at 60+?

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Hollyw...r-Continues-Comeback-with-The-Legend-of-Conan

~ Chance


----------



## SHADE02

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> How bout Schwarzenegger coming back to do another Conan movie at 60+?
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Hollyw...r-Continues-Comeback-with-The-Legend-of-Conan
> 
> ~ Chance



REALLY!!??, but khal drogo (from game of thrones) in the last conan movie was great


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> How bout Schwarzenegger coming back to do another Conan movie at 60+?
> 
> ~ Chance



That's still a "no."


----------



## StarHalo

http://i.minus.com/iG4isgOrSulOP.jpg


----------



## Monocrom

Hmm . . . That might actually be good enough to kill this thread.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom said:


> Hmm . . . That might actually be good enough to kill this thread.



Or not.


----------



## Monocrom

As a flashaholic, you should always look at the "bright" side of everything.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Hmm. I see the video has been taken away. Naughty CG - posting in the wrong thread!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

So, even if the video is current topic related it will be removed?

Edit: That is, moved to the Interesting Video thread?


----------



## Monocrom

If it makes you feel better, all the current posts in that topic now have the same thread title as this topic. Which means . . . Now there's two topics we have to kill??

Oh great going, Chauncey. Instead of killing this one, you technically spawned another one! Nice job! :shakehead


----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom said:


> If it makes you feel better, all the current posts in that topic now have the same thread title as this topic. Which means . . . Now there's two topics we have to kill??
> 
> Oh great going, Chauncey. Instead of killing this one, you technically spawned another one! Nice job! :shakehead



Nooooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:bow:ALL HAIL ~ Chauncey! LONG LIVE THE THREAD RESUSCITATOR!

Hat-tip to Monocrom for catching my spelling error.


----------



## Monocrom

Once again, "Killer."

You got the hard part right, but the easy one wrong.


----------



## SHADE02

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Schwarzenegger coming back to do another Conan movie at 60+?



So , what do you think about, the mr. arnold returns... hehe


----------



## Norm

Chauncey couldn't kill this thread so he tried to kill another of my favourite threads by sneakily changing the thread title, can't trick me that easily Chauncey 

Norm


----------



## Monocrom

Norm said:


> Chauncey couldn't kill this thread so he tried to kill another of my favourite threads by sneakily changing the thread title, can't trick me that easily Chauncey
> 
> Norm



It's funny that he tried.

Oh well . . . He's young. He'll learn.


----------



## mvyrmnd

CG's now on Norm's list... :devil:


----------



## Monocrom

Glad I'm not on it.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

SHADE02 said:


> So , what do you think about, the mr. arnold returns... hehe



:shrug:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

mvyrmnd said:


> CG's now on Norm's list... :devil:





Monocrom said:


> Glad I'm not on it.



Laugh it up fuzzballs. That list, it's for people who are invited to Norm's Christmas party. :santa:


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Laugh it up fuzzballs. That list, it's for people who are invited to Norm's Christmas party. :santa:



Yeah . . . But have you ever noticed that they never post on CPF ever again. Nor any place else on the internet for that matter. 

Have fun at the party. (It was nice knowing you.)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:huh2: :sweat::help: 

C.G.


----------



## Monocrom

Oh no need to worry. Nope . . . Not at all.


----------



## nbp

Ok, now were just posting meaningless drivel. 


What's this thread about again?


----------



## Norm

nbp said:


> Ok, now were just posting meaningless drivel.
> 
> 
> What's this thread about again?



Meaningless drivel. 


Norm


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Meaningless drivel? You mean I don't need to worry about attending your Christmas party? Oh boy, that's a relief. 

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Yup, nothing at all to worry about. Just like I said.

Just like Norm rather strongly and loudly proclaimed . . . with BIG bold type. Hmm . . . Never seen him do that before.

Yeah, nothing at all to worry about.


----------



## Monocrom

nbp said:


> What's this thread about again?



I forget . . . We're either trying to drive Norm slowly insane. Or, making Chauncey paranoid. 

Either way, grab a shovel and pitch in!


----------



## Toohotruk

Getting close to 900 posts!!! :shakehead


----------



## Monocrom

That's nothing! . . . We're going for 1,000 !!!!:rock:


----------



## AZPops

Hey you guys seen the shark swim'in in the front yard of a house in Jersy?


----------



## Monocrom

Leave that shark alone! We're not ready to jump it.


----------



## StarHalo

Always a bigger fish..


----------



## Toohotruk




----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom said:


> Leave that shark alone! We're not ready to jump it.



Although there's only 100 posts until we do!


----------



## Monocrom

You plan on quitting after that? Come on . . . That's no way to kill a thread.


----------



## SHADE02

[h=2]Re: Do you at times feel as though you’re the “Thread Killer”?[/h]
yes, sometimes


----------



## enki_ck

Funny thing that thread killing. I once almost killed a 3+ year old thread. It was a Q&A game on EDCF. I posted a question no one answered in months. I felt bad and answered it myself. It lived again for a few pages but then ... Guess who killed it ...  It was the first thing I thought of when I saw the thread title.

Also, great thread here.


----------



## mvyrmnd

SHADE02 said:


> [h=2]Re: Do you at times feel as though you’re the “Thread Killer”?[/h]
> yes, sometimes



All hail SHADE02! The "bring it kicking and screaming back on topic"-er!


----------



## nbp

"But I want to kill a thread NOW, Daddy! Get me a dead thread NOW!"


----------



## Monocrom

nbp said:


> "But I want to kill a thread NOW, Daddy! Get me a dead thread NOW!"



_"You want a dead thread . . . You go out, find one, and kill it yourself. Get going!"_


----------



## mvyrmnd

nbp said:


> "But I want to kill a thread NOW, Daddy! Get me a dead thread NOW!"



I would post "All hail nbp, thrower of tantrums" as I'm trying to make it "a thing" but it's not really fair...


----------



## Monocrom

So . . . Whose Man enough to step up and be the Thread Killer?


----------



## StarHalo




----------



## Monocrom

For God's sake . . . Get that boy a sandwich! (And a shirt.)


----------



## nbp

mvyrmnd said:


> I would post "All hail nbp, thrower of tantrums" as I'm trying to make it "a thing" but it's not really fair...



I was channeling my inner Veruca Salt.


----------



## Monocrom

And we all know what happened to her.

(Well . . . Those of us who have seen the film, anyway.)


----------



## SHADE02

mvyrmnd said:


> All hail SHADE02! The "bring it kicking and screaming back on topic"-er!


 hahaha

is feels weird , after 913 post, that this be the last post on it..this is a sad day death to thread.....


however it's a common feeling for me...


after all, I am the thread KILLER!!!!!!!!!!


hell yeah babe...


----------



## Monocrom

> after all, I am the thread KILLER!!!!!!!!!!



Hmm . . . Not quite.


----------



## mvyrmnd

SHADE02 said:


> hahaha
> 
> is feels weird , after 913 post, that this be the last post on it..this is a sad day death to thread.....
> 
> 
> however it's a common feeling for me...
> 
> 
> after all, I am the thread KILLER!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> hell yeah babe...



Announcing it to the crowd rarely works. You're not the first to try that in this thread!

You have to be far more cunning... And tie CG to his chair so he can't resurrect it in a week!


----------



## SHADE02

mvyrmnd said:


> Announcing it to the crowd rarely works. You're not the first to try that in this thread!
> 
> You have to be far more cunning... And tie CG to his chair so he can't resurrect it in a week!



the thing is i was using my jedi powers while I was writing this..

d====d "you do not want to post here anymore" d====d


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

SHADE02 said:


> the thing is i was using my jedi powers while I was writing this..
> 
> d====d "you do not want to post here anymore" d====d



The Force is weak with this one. :shakehead

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Yoda impressed not this one I be. Hmmm.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Too hard we're being, on this one perhaps? No, asked for it he did. 

~ Chance


----------



## Norm

What say we close this thread at post 1000, the 1000 poster will be the thread killer, what do you think? all posts after 1000 will be deleted.

Norm


----------



## nbp

Watch this thread I must, the 1000th post I will be.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Norm said:


> What say we close this thread at post 1000, the 1000 poster will be the thread killer, what do you think? all posts after 1000 will be deleted.
> 
> Norm




NO, no, a thousand times no. Leave it be ~ be leave it. 

Norm, you've had your sights set on Pop's thread for some time now. Please don't shoot the Seinfeld Thread. We know it's foolish, but that's what's so cool about it. It's the thread about nothing. Just some guys foolin-about.

~ Chance


----------



## Norm

I'm open to suggestions, if the consensus is to leave it I will.

Norm


----------



## nbp

If you love something, set it free....

Or something like that. :thinking:

Anyways, don't close it yet.


----------



## SHADE02

until the 1000 post, sound good, but how about if we made it more interesting, how about to bet 5usd, pay it to the winner by each one of us who enter the deal 


"until the 1000 post and a reward from each one of 5usd, is a monday night... babe, hell yeah"


----------



## StarHalo

Post-count competitions never pan out, because it always comes down to whoever has the free time to monitor the thread; anyone else who actually has something else to do is essentially punished for it. 

Since this single thread has become something of a catch-all for what would be other "random" threads, I would leave it running as long as possible. If there's no software limitation, let it go on to 2000, 4000, 10000 posts.. there's no need for a part two thread since no one would search for anything specific within this one, so leave it running..


----------



## SHADE02

StarHalo said:


> Post-count competitions never pan out, because it always comes down to whoever has the free time to monitor the thread; anyone else who actually has something else to do is essentially punished for it.
> 
> Since this single thread has become something of a catch-all for what would be other "random" threads, I would leave it running as long as possible. If there's no software limitation, let it go on to 2000, 4000, 10000 posts.. there's no need for a part two thread since no one would search for anything specific within this one, so leave it running..



WELL SAID... true... let's keep it forever and ever


----------



## mvyrmnd

Think of the junk catchers along the Yarra. This thread is all of them joined together!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

+1 for El Gato Negro who eats noodles. :thumbsup: 

~ C. G.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

"I'm open to suggestions, if the consensus is to leave it I will." 

_Pontius Pilate_


----------



## Norm

OK the thread stays open.

Norm


----------



## Norm

mvyrmnd said:


> Think of the junk catchers along the Yarra. This thread is all of them joined together!


I'm sure most readers would be wondering just what the heck is Simon talking about "junk catchers, Yarra River???"

Norm


----------



## StarHalo

Norm said:


> OK the thread stays open.


----------



## nbp

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> +1 for El Gato Negro who eats noodles. :thumbsup:
> 
> ~ C. G.



Haha. Noodle Cat. I'm totally calling Halo 'Noodle Cat' from now on.


----------



## Toohotruk

I agree...the thread should stay open. I think it will be interesting to see how long it will run before it peters out naturally. 

Maybe never?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

nbp said:


> Haha. Noodle Cat. I'm totally calling Halo 'Noodle Cat' from now on.



Dude! Don't you know what they say about crossing the path of a black cat? :shakehead Probably not a good idea to start calling one that eats pasta names. Before you know it, you'll be saying hello to his little friend.  

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

I see Norm decided to be nice . . . Well, I guess it is almost Christmas. :santa:


----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom said:


> I see Norm decided to be nice . . . Well, I guess it is almost Christmas. :santa:



For now. It CG's fate remains to be seen...


----------



## Monocrom

I say we flog him with licorish whips. :devil:


----------



## Ragnar66

I am currently sneaking up behind this thread to snap its neck...........


----------



## StarHalo

nbp said:


> Haha. Noodle Cat. I'm totally calling Halo 'Noodle Cat' from now on.



It's Spaghetti Cat


----------



## mvyrmnd

jvc55349 said:


> I am currently sneaking up behind this thread to snap its neck...........



By announcing it to the thread you've pretty much guaranteed that you'll never succeed.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

jvc55349 said:


> I am currently sneaking up behind this thread to sna  BANG BANGBANGBANG



~ Chance


----------



## nbp

StarHalo said:


> It's Spaghetti Cat



I forgot how good that clip was. :laughing:


----------



## Monocrom

jvc55349 said:


> I am currently sneaking up behind this thread to snap its neck...........



Being a CPF topic, it can naturally see in the dark; and has eyes in the back of its head.


----------



## AZPops

Hear, Hear! Is anyone gonna throw an extry shrimp on the Barbee for us?


----------



## nbp

Still gonna be the 1000th post. :nana:


----------



## Norm

AZPops said:


> Hear, Hear! Is anyone gonna throw an extry shrimp on the Barbee for us?


Funny thing about the throw another shrimp on the barbie add is that no Australian would ever say that, shrimps in Australia are always refer to as prawns.

Dumb advertising companies.

Norm


----------



## Alpinebully

You couldnt pay me to chuck a prawn on our BBQ! Yuk.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Alpinebully said:


> You couldnt pay me to chuck a prawn on our BBQ! Yuk.



Mmmmm. Anaphalaxis...


----------



## Monocrom

Screw the prawn. How about another steak on there.


----------



## Norm

Throw another STEAK on the barbie!


----------



## Monocrom

Those are some good-looking T-bones! :huh:


----------



## nbp

I'm pretty sure it's shrimp. Jim Carrey is no liar. (Except for that one movie where he was. :thinking: )


----------



## Monocrom

Ah . . . I remember when Jim Carrey was actually funny . . . Good times, good times . . .


----------



## StarHalo

Monocrom said:


> Ah . . . I remember when Jim Carrey was actually funny . . . Good times, good times . . .



The script for _Dumb And Dumber To_ is nearing completion, Carrey and Daniels are on board..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Me, Myself & Irene pretty much ruined me on Jim Carry.  

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

PUT ANOTHER DINGO ON THE BAH-BEE YA BOGAN


----------



## mvyrmnd

Don't you mean "put another baby in my dingo"?


----------



## Monocrom

StarHalo said:


> PUT ANOTHER DINGO ON THE BAH-BEE YA BOGAN



Apparently someone is blindly devoted to, and loves, Qantas.


----------



## StarHalo

Monocrom said:


> Apparently someone is blindly devoted to, and loves, Qantas.



It's from a Careerbuilder.com Super Bowl commercial, the last one I can recall actually LOLing to. You just don't see it coming during a football game, that an animatronic koala would get punched in the face..


----------



## mvyrmnd

StarHalo said:


> It's from a Careerbuilder.com Super Bowl commercial, the last one I can recall actually LOLing to. You just don't see it coming during a football game, that an animatronic koala would get punched in the face..



Animatronic koalas aren't the only ones that deserve to get punched... lazy buggers.


----------



## tab665

i thought jim carey wasnt doing dumb and dumber to. and i thought me myself and irene was hillarious.


----------



## Monocrom

Jim's career took a nose-dive after he did the whole "serious actor" BS that every comedian tries and fails at horribly. 

Okay, Hugh Laurie pulled it off. But he's not just a gifted actor who can do both drama and comedy. He realized it could only be done if he left Britain, crossed an ocean, and re-invented himself as a dramatic actor here in America. Basically a place where the vast majority of the viewing public had no clue that he successfully played the fool in a supporting role to Rowan Atkinson's Black Adder series.


----------



## StarHalo

_Truman Show_, _Man On The Moon_, and _Eternal Sunshine_ were all solid; I'd lay more blame with _Cable Guy_ and the marriage to the immunizations-gave-my-kid-autism MTV veejay..


----------



## Monocrom

StarHalo said:


> _Truman Show_, _Man On The Moon_, and _Eternal Sunshine_ were all solid; I'd lay more blame with _Cable Guy_ and the marriage to the immunizations-gave-my-kid-autism MTV veejay..



"Eternal Sunshine of The Spotless Mind" featured two main characters that no one cared about. They were both annoying. Childishly annoying. Plus, a ridiculously predictable ending. The premise is an interesting one. The execution was pathetic. The problem with "Man on The Moon" wasn't his performance. It was spot-on! The problem was that Andy Kaufman was a *******! I don't care that his peers hail him as some sort of comedic genius. He wasn't. He was creative with his jackassness and he created one character that everyone loved. That's it. Audiences didn't like the real Andy Kaufman. When he announced to the world that he had Cancer, no one believed him. They just thought he was being _slightly _more of a jerk than usual. Everyone loved the one character on Taxi that he created. Everyone loved Latka. It was easy to love him. He was the exact opposite of Kaufman in every way, shape, and form. When your audience prefers the character you play over the real you, that's pretty telling. Jim did an excellent job portraying Andy Kaufman. But that's a backhanded compliment. It's like saying Bob is a great guy . . . When he's not drunk off his butt, which is everyday just after 5pm. 

"The Truman Show" was good. I enjoyed it. But there were plenty of comedic moments in there. You can't call it a straight drama.


----------



## Toohotruk

I have to agree with you about Kaufman...he just seemed annoying to me most of the time. Other than I loved Taxi and his character Latka, and Latka's alter-ego Vic Ferrari in small doses. 

I remember when his gimmick was wrestling women every time he was on TV...I never really "got" it, it just wasn't funny to me. I think he was just kind of a nut case that passed himself off as some kind of "method" comic genius to a lot of people. I don't think I've ever even talked to anyone that liked him...other than his character Latka from Taxi.

I never saw Carrey in that movie about Kaufman....to me, it would be paying to watch a guy that annoyed the hell out of me during the 70s and 80s. I don't see why anyone would want to do that. :shrug:


----------



## mvyrmnd

I'm thankful for The Mask: if only for introducing the world to Cameron Diaz...


----------



## AZPops

I liked Jose Jimenez!


Heyl'loh, mi nehy iz Jose Jimenez! .... LOL


----------



## Monocrom

Toohotruk said:


> I have to agree with you about Kaufman...he just seemed annoying to me most of the time. Other than I loved Taxi and his character Latka, and Latka's alter-ego Vic Ferrari in small doses.
> 
> I remember when his gimmick was wrestling women every time he was on TV...I never really "got" it, it just wasn't funny to me. I think he was just kind of a nut case that passed himself off as some kind of "method" comic genius to a lot of people. I don't think I've ever even talked to anyone that liked him...other than his character Latka from Taxi.
> 
> I never saw Carrey in that movie about Kaufman....to me, it would be paying to watch a guy that annoyed the hell out of me during the 70s and 80s. I don't see why anyone would want to do that. :shrug:



Years after his death, many of his closest comedic friends admitted that they too just didn't get the whole wrestling thing. One good one admitted to trying to talk some sense into him. But realized that Andy was just too far gone.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Remember what happened when Andy wrestled a man? That was ugly. Apperantly the wrestler, Jerry Lawler, didn't get Andy either. Then for some reason they appeared together on the Letterman show for round two.

~ Chance


----------



## nbp

mvyrmnd said:


> I'm thankful for The Mask: if only for introducing the world to Cameron Diaz...



It's so true. She's never looked better than she did in that movie. oo:


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Remember what happened when Andy wrestled a man? That was ugly. Apperantly the wrestler, Jerry Lawler, didn't get Andy either. Then for some reason they appeared together on the Letterman show for round two.
> 
> ~ Chance



Turns out the two of them were good friends, and just scamming everyone with their wrestling and supposed hatred of each other.


----------



## Norm

Monocrom said:


> just scamming everyone with their wrestling and supposed hatred of each other.


Welcome to the world of so called professional wrestling.

Norm


----------



## Monocrom

Norm said:


> Welcome to the world of so called professional wrestling.
> 
> Norm



I know, I know . . . But you don't expect a professional wrestler and an insult comedian to team up.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Norm said:


> Welcome to the world of so called professional wrestling.
> 
> Norm





Norm said:


> Welcome to the world of so called wrestling.
> 
> 
> Norm



I fixed it for you Norm. Since the "Wrestlers" are receiving a paycheck, they are by definition professionals.

Professional actors, that is.

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

We've got something like wrestling here on the West Coast too..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

WOW, those last two shots were unnecessary.  Man's head bounces off the floor like that....he ain't getting up.

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Call me old-fashioned, I prefer the gentlemanly art of boxing.


----------



## nbp

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> WOW, those last two shots were unnecessary.  Man's head bounces off the floor like that....he ain't getting up.
> 
> ~ Chance



I think the people that participate in those activities are idiots, and it sickens me that people watch that for entertainment. We're only a couple years away from having coliseums where animals tear people into pieces again, it would seem.


----------



## StarHalo

Monocrom said:


> Call me old-fashioned, I prefer the gentlemanly art of boxing.



Got that too..


----------



## mvyrmnd

nbp said:


> I think the people that participate in those activities are idiots, and it sickens me that people watch that for entertainment. We're only a couple years away from having coliseums where animals tear people into pieces again, it would seem.



The advantage of that is that the shallower end of the gene pool gets eaten first. The world may well be a better place for it.


----------



## Alpinebully

Yeh sure, the world would be a better place if we banned MMA and cage fighting. 

Still not allowed Cages in Victoria Australia, but MMA is ok; cos as we all know MMA in a square ring is so much safer - NOT!

Better ban high powered flashlights next.


----------



## nbp

mvyrmnd said:


> The advantage of that is that the shallower end of the gene pool gets eaten first. The world may well be a better place for it.



Assuming the people in the gladiatorial arena are there by choice....

It's when people are simply selected that it becomes a problem. Hardened criminals etc. may be universally deemed "undesirables", but when someone decides YOU fit into a demographic they deem "undesirable", the situation becomes bleaker. 

Anyways, my point was, I don't understand peoples' hunger for violence and gore. With crap like that promoted on TV, it's no wonder kids are learning to treat each other so badly. :shrug:


----------



## Monocrom

Alpinebully said:


> Better ban high powered flashlights next.



They're going to try. The thought of pocket knives being banned was a completely ridiculous concept just one short generation ago. Yet, that's happened already in many parts of the world.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

nbp said:


> Assuming the people in the gladiatorial arena are there by choice....
> 
> It's when people are simply selected that it becomes a problem. Hardened criminals etc. may be universally deemed "undesirables", but when someone decides YOU fit into a demographic they deem "undesirable", the situation becomes bleaker.



nbp, 

What in the world are you talking about? 

~ Chance


----------



## nbp

Autumn leaves and unicorn kisses, Chance.


----------



## Toohotruk

I'm pretty sure the guys fighting in those cages have worked hard and really want to be there...I've never heard of anyone being forced to do it, at least not in the modern arena. It may happen in third world countries, I really don't know, but if it is, it's surely not televised for the masses.


----------



## Pretbek

Monocrom said:


> Call me old-fashioned, I prefer the gentlemanly art of boxing.




Call me ehm... yeah, whatever, but I prefer not to watch two people try to hurt each other, even by mutual consent.
I never got into the fighting sports, it makes me cringe.


----------



## Monocrom

Pretbek said:


> Call me ehm... yeah, whatever, but I prefer not to watch two people try to hurt each other, even by mutual consent.
> I never got into the fighting sports, it makes me cringe.



Guys are aggressive. It's called testosterone. Whatever God you believe in . . . He, she, or it, or even if you don't believe; whatever created human beings decided the male version is going to be aggressive _by design._ Just the way it is.


----------



## AnAppleSnail

What do we call the poster who kills the thread killer thread?












...I don't know, either.


----------



## Monocrom

I know one thing . . . You don't call him "Norm." :thumbsup:


----------



## AnAppleSnail

Monocrom said:


> I know one thing . . . You don't call him "Norm." :thumbsup:



No fair nominating a mod as "Thread Killer" thread killer... They already have that power in any thread they choose!

Edit: Now that this is back on its original topic, there's no telling how long it will last. We could always bring up one of the controversial subjects?

i.e. "I need a light to permanently disable people who I feel threatened by" etc.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

nbp said:


> I think the people that participate in those activities are idiots....



nbp,

What do you think of someone who calls a very large, diverse group of people (probably people they've never met) names like idiots?

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

No fair trying to close this by being controversial.


----------



## StarHalo

Monocrom said:


> No fair trying to close this by being controversial.


----------



## Monocrom

Now see . . . That's why letting just anyone have a kid is a stupid concept.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> No fair trying to close this by being controversial.


 
Monocrom, 

I wasn't being controversial. I was being confrontational. :nana: 

On more than one occasion, I've been accused of trying to close Pop's thread. Nothing could be further from the truth. I very much enjoy it, and hope it remains active for quite some time. 

*Happy Thanksgiving All! *:grouphug:

~ Chance 

Edit ~ I think as a way we can all show AZPops our gratitude for this thread, is to wait for him to have the 1,000th post.


----------



## AnAppleSnail

Quick, get the 999th without popping 1000!

That said, thanks to all who have brightened my day with this thread most days.


----------



## nbp

Pretbek said:


> Call me ehm... yeah, whatever, but I prefer not to watch two people try to hurt each other, even by mutual consent.
> I never got into the fighting sports, it makes me cringe.



Thank you! That's what I was trying to say, albeit in a less succint way it would seem. 



Monocrom said:


> Guys are aggressive. It's called testosterone. Whatever God you believe in . . . He, she, or it, or even if you don't believe; whatever created human beings decided the male version is going to be aggressive by design. Just the way it is.



We were also created with free will. People CHOOSE to be violent. They don't HAVE to be that way. 



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> nbp,
> 
> What do you think of someone who calls a very large, diverse group of people (probably people they've never met) names like idiots?
> 
> ~ Chance



I guess it just seemed the only logical designation for people who elect to get kicked in the head for fun. :ironic: I'm sorry, I don't condone senseless violence.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Damnit! I missed out on the 1000th post!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo said:


>



Star, 

That photo really deserves it's own thread.....but, of course it would need to be in the Underground. 

ALL HAIL STARHALO! Provider of photography! HAIL STAR! :bow: 

~ C.G.


----------



## Monocrom

nbp said:


> We were also created with free will. People CHOOSE to be violent. They don't HAVE to be that way.



That choice is much easier when it's biologically built into us.

Here's something else. See those teeth we all have right in the middle, on the top and bottom? Yeah, those are specifically designed for tearing meat off of bones. Once again, pick a Deity or none at all and just blame it on Nature. Whatever you believe in, we are designed to eat meat along with plants. Not just plants. I mean, you don't see folks hitching up a trailer filled with two heavy horses onto the back of a Honda motorcycle do you? Of course not.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom said:


> I mean, you don't see folks hitching up a trailer filled with two heavy horses onto the back of a Honda motorcycle do you? Of course not.




I've read that 5 times and don't get it...

Your point, though, is a false dichotomy. I eat meat - i love it, in fact, but I'm not interested in beating the snot out of someone for fun, or even for self defense.

Just because we have pointy teeth doesn't mean we have to be violent, or even that we're innately violent. It means we're equipped to eat meat.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

nbp said:


> I guess it just seemed the only logical designation for people who elect to get kicked in the head for fun. :ironic: I'm sorry, I don't condone senseless violence.


 

I have to admit nbp, I feel/think the same way about the actions of some people, that is, designating them idiots. 






Not only is Ms. Williamson force-breathing her seven month old cigarette smoke, she allows a picture of herself doing it to be published along with her name and the street on which she lives. When Googled, {Mellisa Williamson smoking} returns almost 46,900,000 results. Makes me wonder how "mom" and baby are handling the stress. 

Perhaps, in some cases, a kick to the head shouldn't be considered senseless violence? 

~ Chance 

Sorry for the third posting of this picture....but it really makes me .


----------



## Monocrom

mvyrmnd said:


> I've read that 5 times and don't get it...
> 
> Your point, though, is a false dichotomy. I eat meat - i love it, in fact, but I'm not interested in beating the snot out of someone for fun, or even for self defense.
> 
> Just because we have pointy teeth doesn't mean we have to be violent, or even that we're innately violent. It means we're equipped to eat meat.



Happy to explain it. A person being a strict vegetarian makes about as much sense as hooking up a heavy trailer to a sport-bike. People weren't designed (literally) to only eat vegetables. Just as Sport-bikes weren't literally designed for towing heavy trailers. Why even attempt it in the first place?

Eating meat isn't the same as being violent. My point is that it's unrealistic to say that men shouldn't be violent. Guys need an outlet. If they don't have it, and their frustration builds, they'll eventually explode during a minor traffic accident. Or something else that on the surface looks as though they snapped; for no reason. 

Once again, difference between teeth and violence. If we didn't have those teeth, then vegetarianism would make sense. But we do, so it doesn't. If us guys had no testosterone coursing through our bodies, saying that guys shouldn't ever fight; that would make sense. But we do, so once again; it doesn't.


----------



## nbp

Interesting that you should reference God so much Monocrom, as a cursory study of the first 9 chapters of Genesis will show you are, Biblically speaking, wrong on all accounts. Humans, including men, were NOT designed to be violent, they chose that route, in opposition to the Creator's purpose. And secondly, we were initially designed to eat only vegetation. It was not until after Noah's flood that humans and animals were allowed by the Creator to eat one another.  I'd do a bit of research before touting my Scriptural knowledge next time.


----------



## Norm

Monocrom said:


> Happy to explain it. A person being a strict vegetarian makes about as much sense as hooking up a heavy trailer to a sport-bike. People weren't designed (literally) to only eat vegetables. Just as Sport-bikes weren't literally designed for towing heavy trailers. Why even attempt it in the first place?


Many cultures do not permit eating animals, you can survive without meat, a "sport-bike" isn't going to tow a "heavy trailer" more than a few feet and even then not to safely.

Your comparisons are hardly comparable.

Norm


----------



## mvyrmnd

nbp said:


> Interesting that you should reference God so much Monocrom, as a cursory study of the first 9 chapters of Genesis will show you are, Biblically speaking, wrong on all accounts. Humans, including men, were NOT designed to be violent, they chose that route, in opposition to the Creator's purpose. And secondly, we were initially designed to eat only vegetation. It was not until after Noah's flood that humans and animals were allowed by the Creator to eat one another. I'd do a bit of research before touting my Scriptural knowledge next time.



This is assuming - of course - that you subscribe to such beliefs...

Now. All this talk of religion is giving me a headache, and Norm an itchy trigger finger. Time to stop.

How about that smoking pregnant chick?


----------



## Monocrom

Norm said:


> Many cultures do not permit eating animals, you can survive without meat, a "sport-bike" isn't going to tow a "heavy trailer" more than a few feet and even then not to safely.
> 
> Your comparisons are hardly comparable.
> 
> Norm



True. Many cultures don't allow it. However, it does not mean that members of said cultures don't have those teeth. Yes, one can survive without eating meat. But once again, the teeth are still there. 

The analogy regarding sport-bikes is clearly causing confusion and misunderstanding. So I'll drop it. My apologies for not having been able to clarify what I meant.

As for the chick . . . :shakehead


----------



## Norm

mvyrmnd said:


> This is assuming - of course - that you subscribe to such beliefs...
> 
> Now. All this talk of religion is giving me a headache, and Norm an itchy trigger finger. Time to stop.
> 
> How about that smoking pregnant chick?



What he ^ said.

Religion is a topic for the underground.

Norm


----------



## Toohotruk

If man wasn't inherently violent by nature, then why is there SO MUCH violence EVERYWHERE in the world?


----------



## Norm

Toohotruk said:


> If man wasn't inherently violent by nature, then why is there SO MUCH violence EVERYWHERE in the world?



Keep it light hearted guys, this is the sort of topic that can go downhill fast. - Norm


----------



## StarHalo

Well I can't post gifs of people making love, but where sex fails, there is always food..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^ "That's the second largest pizza I've ever seen." 

Maxwell Smart 
aka Agent 86


----------



## mvyrmnd

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ^ "That's the second largest pizza I've ever seen."
> 
> Maxwell Smart
> aka Agent 86



"That's the second best tasting thing I've ever put in my mouth" - Jeremy Clarkson


----------



## Norm

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ^ "That's the second largest pizza I've ever seen."
> 
> Maxwell Smart
> aka Agent 86



Here's one more your size CG


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I like how _Norm _switches hats. When he uses black type, he's just one of the guys. Then, when the situation calls for it, he puts on his blue one, and everybody knows its time to play nice cuz The Sheriff just rode in. 

Thanks _Norm__, for keeping the CAF'E civil. 

btw, I haven't a clue what you meant when you posted the same picture, only smaller. 

More my size? _:huh2:

~ Chance


----------



## SHADE02

Norm said:


>



where can i get one of those..... yummy......


----------



## Monocrom

Well, if you want a yummy one, come to to New York City.


----------



## Norm

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> btw, I haven't a clue what you meant when you posted the same picture, only smaller.
> 
> More my size? [/I]:huh2:
> 
> ~ Chance



I thought the big one was too much for you to eat CG.

Norm


----------



## Monocrom

No such thing as "too much" when it comes to good Pizza.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^ Agreed. But there is such a thing as, too much at once.  

~ Chance


----------



## SHADE02

Monocrom said:


> Well, if you want a yummy one, come to to New York City.



no kidding, i went in august, and got stomach problems, because of "brothers pizza" 1 dollar x slide (just cheese) totally worthy...


I barely remember but it was close the times square area


----------



## Pretbek

Enough with the pizza talk. You guys are gonna kill this thread! 
Keep it on topic, will ya?


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ^ Agreed. But there is such a thing as, too much at once.
> 
> ~ Chance



That's why we cut them into slices.


----------



## Monocrom

SHADE02 said:


> no kidding, i went in august, and got stomach problems, because of "brothers pizza" 1 dollar x slide (just cheese) totally worthy...
> 
> 
> I barely remember but it was close the times square area



I know the one you mean. There's at least 3 locations. But that's the bargain pizza too. I know a great place in Queens.



Pretbek said:


> Enough with the pizza talk. You guys are gonna kill this thread!
> Keep it on topic, will ya?



No one wants to kill a thread on an empty stomach.

P.S. Hat Trick! Woot! 

*I don't see it :devil: - Norm*


----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom said:


> *I don't see it :devil: - Norm*




Neither do I...


----------



## StarHalo

We're going in..


----------



## Monocrom

Monocrom said:


> P.S. Hat Trick! Woot!
> 
> *I don't see it :devil: - Norm*



I protest your extremely minor abuse of power.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Pretbek said:


> Enough with the pizza talk. You guys are gonna kill this thread!
> Keep it on topic, will ya?



:welcome: Pretbek,

Have you read the last 1,000 posts? If so, which topic would you like us to stay on?

~ Chance


----------



## Pretbek

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> :welcome: Pretbek,
> 
> Have you read the last 1,000 posts? If so, which topic would you like us to stay on?
> 
> ~ Chance




I was hoping someone would get it. 
...Yeah, you know, the eh, um... the main topic. What you were all talking about. Recently. 
Hm, I guess that's pizza, innit?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Funny you should mention pizza. We had a homemade, three-meat, two-cheese one for lunch. I was going to take a picture of it to post, but with two hungry teenage boys at the ready, there wasn't time. 

~ Chance


----------



## mvyrmnd

If we can't post videos here because of Norm's pet thread, we shouldn't be able to discuss food because of nbp's pet thread...

If that excuse doesn't work: shaddap! You're making me hungry!


----------



## Norm

mvyrmnd said:


> If we can't post videos here because of Norm's pet thread,



:shrug::duh2::shrug::duh2::shrug::duh2::shrug::duh2::shrug::duh2::shrug::duh2::shrug::duh2::shrug::duh2::shrug::duh2::shrug::duh2::shrug::duh2::shrug::duh2::shrug::duh2::shrug::duh2::shrug::duh2::shrug::duh2::shrug::duh2::shrug::duh2::shrug::duh2::shrug::duh2:


----------



## nbp

That's right, thanks Simon. :buddies:


Food pics go in my Sandwich thread (which is really more of an all things food thread.  )


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Who's Simon? .......Obviously not all the food pictures. We got pizza. 

C.G.


----------



## StarHalo




----------



## Monocrom

Sadly, not all of those treats will be available in the near future. 

BTW, the single most popular topic on the single biggest watch forum was, very recently, the one about . . . Pizza! Yes, Pizza. I $#!% you not. 

So, discussing Pizza is a great way to keep this topic alive. Once again, you guys suck at killing threads. :huh:


----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom said:


> Sadly, not all of those treats will be available in the near future.



THEY'RE CANCELLING M&M'S????????!!!!???!??!?!?!??!


----------



## StarHalo

mvyrmnd said:


> THEY'RE CANCELLING M&M'S????????!!!!???!??!?!?!??!



Due to budget cutbacks, they'll simply be known as "M's".


----------



## mvyrmnd

StarHalo said:


> Due to budget cutbacks, they'll simply be known as "M's".



Oh No! 

Oh No!

Oh No!


...


----------



## StarHalo

mvyrmnd said:


> Oh No!
> 
> Oh No!
> 
> Oh No!


----------



## mvyrmnd

StarHalo said:


>



I was hoping you'd do that.


----------



## Norm

*Something most Australian won't know, Twinkies weren't actually made to be eaten except in case of dire emergency EG: after a nuclear disaster, they really do taste fairly sad.

If were going to mourn the passing of a snack, we may as well make it something edible,​*
*Here's one that really deserved to be mourned, the uniquely Australian Polly Waffle.
Nestlé announced on 23 November 2009 that Polly Waffle was being discontinued after 62 years due to poor sales.*




​


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Norm said:


> Twinkies weren't actually made to be eaten except in case of dire emergency EG: after a nuclear disaster, they really do taste fairly sad.








What _*Norm*_ said. 

~ C.G.


----------



## StarHalo

That's quite a mouthful of caulk.

And hardly a day goes by that I don't mourn the loss of my beloved Coke Blak..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Ah yes, Coke Blak, the perfect beverage to wash-down one of these: 






~ C.G.


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Ah yes, Coke Blak, the perfect beverage to wash-down one of these:



Look at the ingredients list on one of those sometime, pretty scary.

My favorite variation on the theme, also long discontinued:


----------



## mvyrmnd

Well, nbp will be happy... We're not really talking about food anymore 

Some of that stuff looks awful. Never heard of Coke Blak before...


----------



## Norm

If were talking American delicacies.


----------



## Monocrom

You guys are making me hungry and thirsty.


----------



## StarHalo

mvyrmnd said:


> Some of that stuff looks awful. Never heard of Coke Blak before...



Coke Blak was Coke with coffee, possibly the most sophisticated thing to ever grace the soda isle, and I can't believe no one has yet ripped off the idea..

And be grateful the Turtle Pies are pictured in their wrappers; the pie itself appeared to be a completely smooth lump of John Deere green plastic, which when bitten into turned out to be filled with viscous off-white colored fluid.


----------



## nbp

Come now. Everyone knows the greatest packaged snack cake type dessert is the Little Debbie Nutty Bar. Those are amazing.


----------



## Norm

I never really understood the attraction of




​


----------



## Pretbek

The weird thing is: I like chocolate, I like peanut butter, I even like peanut butter with chocolate (Nutella) on my bread. 
But I don't like peanut butter/chocolate candy, at all. Even if they added cofffee and called it Blak's Cups.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Norm said:


> I never really understood the attraction of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



My wife loves these. She bought a 2kg bag of them from Costco.


----------



## Norm

My Wife used to make a home made version for a friend from AR years ago when they couldn't be bought here.

Norm


----------



## StarHalo

Norm said:


> I never really understood the attraction of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



True story: just for the holiday season, there are now one pound/~half kilo Reese's two-packs in stores - each cup is half a pound in weight, roughly the size of a hockey puck.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Norm said:


> I never really understood the attraction of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



*Norm**, 

*Perhaps this will help you understand:





~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Norm said:


> I never really understood the attraction of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



It's peanut butter and chocolate. What's not to understand?

Okay . . . Imagine if the two hottest Supermodels told you they'd like you to come back to their hotel room for a "nightcap." The two of them together want you to come up. Both. Together. What's not to understand? :twothumbs


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^ Of course I understand. A Reese's cup lasts as long as MC would with the two super models. Simple.

~ Chance


----------



## AZPops

Heck with the sweets! I like fresh made Hawaiian Poki!


----------



## Monocrom

AZPops said:


> Heck with the sweets! I like *fresh made* Hawaiian Poki!



Better than rotten and spoiled.


----------



## StarHalo

Left is images of women's faces, many different, all pretty much normal. Right is the same. But if you focus your eyes on the center, watch as the faces become horribly disfigured in your peripheral vision as your brain exacerbates the changes from one image to the next (esc/F5 doesn't work, it's just an animated pic):


----------



## Norm

I see the central image without problems (used to 3D stuff) they look ok to me. Wish the GIF was slower.

Norm


----------



## AZPops

Ok, I got a head ache now! Thanks!


----------



## AZPops

*"The Blonde"


*Bob walked into a sports bar around 9:58 PM. He sat down next to a blonde at the bar and stared up at the TV.

The 10 PM news was coming on. The news crew was covering the story of a man on the ledge of a large building preparing to jump.

The blonde looked at Bob and said, "Do you think he'll jump?"

Bob said, "You know, I bet he'll jump."

The blonde replied, "Well, I bet he won't."

Bob placed a $20 bill on the bar and said, "You're on!"

Just as the blonde placed her money on the bar, the guy on the ledge did a swan dive off the building, falling to his death.

The blonde was very upset, but willingly handed her $20 to Bob. "Fair's fair. Here's your money."

Bob replied, "I can't take your money. I saw this earlier on the 5 PM news, so I knew he would jump."

The blonde replied, "I did, too, but I didn't think he'd do it again."

Bob took the money!


Now what was the question again? ... LOL ... Oh, I still got a head ache!


----------



## Monocrom

> . . . Bob took the money!



In such a case, I would too!!


----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom said:


> In such a case, I would too!!



I'd take the blonde...


----------



## nbp

Breathe thread, breathe!! You won't die on MY watch! *initiates chest compressions*


----------



## Monocrom

nbp said:


> Breathe thread, breathe!! You won't die on MY watch! *initiates chest compressions*



One of these days . . . You'll fall asleep, then you'll forget. Then it'll die. :devil:

(In the Spirit of the Season, here's the other guy in the red suit.) :santa:


----------



## StarHalo

Monocrom said:


> (In the Spirit of the Season, here's the other guy in the red suit.)



Santa during Black Friday?


----------



## Norm

Enough of these off topic posts.

*Where are the snacks?
*
Norm


----------



## mvyrmnd

Norm said:


> Enough of these off topic posts.
> 
> *Where are the snacks?
> *
> Norm



...

I think you've forgotten something.

...


----------



## nbp

I heard that the main reason Santa is so Jolly is that he knows where all the bad girls live. 

:duck:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Here you go Norm ~


----------



## Monocrom

Norm said:


> Enough of these off topic posts.
> 
> *Where are the snacks?
> *
> Norm



Sorry Norm . . . We're saving most of them for Santa.


----------



## StarHalo

Hot dogs, get'cha hot dogs heeh..


----------



## Quest4fire

StarHalo said:


> Left is images of women's faces, many different, all pretty much normal. Right is the same. But if you focus your eyes on the center, watch as the faces become horribly disfigured in your peripheral vision as your brain exacerbates the changes from one image to the next (esc/F5 doesn't work, it's just an animated pic):



That is freaking uncanny!


----------



## Monocrom

StarHalo said:


> Hot dogs, get'cha hot dogs heeh..



Oh . . . If you guys knew what I know about the vending cart business in NYC . . . You'd rather eat dog poop off the ground than a hot dog.

Just saying . . .


----------



## StarHalo

Monocrom said:


> Oh . . . If you guys knew what I know about the vending cart business in NYC . . .



Mafia-owned made-fresh-yesterday dogs, yeah.

We don't have that problem on the west coast:


----------



## Monocrom

StarHalo said:


> Mafia-owned made-fresh-yesterday dogs, yeah.



Actually, that wouldn't be nearly as bad as the reality of what *does* go on.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> Actually, that wouldn't be nearly as bad as the reality of what *does* go on.



Details man, details!

C.G.


----------



## Monocrom

Ever seen the inside or underside of one of those carts? I have. _They NEVER clean them!_


----------



## StarHalo

I only buy 100% guaranteed


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Enter key not working*

Don't you hate it when a thread is closed before it has a chance?

P ~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Enter key not working*

I see the one spam post was removed. 

How bad can a post be that it gets removed from this topic? LOL


----------



## Monocrom

StarHalo said:


>



Those slices must be the B&M version of CR123 cells. Two for $15.

There are places I know where you can get 8 for $8, and it comes with the carry-case tossed in for free!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Enter key not working*



Monocrom said:


> I see the one spam post was removed.
> 
> How bad can a post be that it gets removed from this topic? LOL



I must have missed it. What was it about?

C.G.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Enter key not working*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I must have missed it. What was it about?
> 
> C.G.



A song on youtube in which there was a picture the entire time.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Enter key not working*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I must have missed it. What was it about?



You are Christmas savings on Apple iPhone, newest and best, newest and best!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Enter key not working*

What is that? A record-player?? :duh2:


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Enter key not working*



Monocrom said:


> What is that? A record-player?? :duh2:



A hotplate.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Enter key not working*



StarHalo said:


> A hotplate.



Well . . . At least it's more pragmatic than a record-player.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I now return you to the *Do you at times feel as though you’re the “Thread Killer”? *thread. 

 ~ Chance


----------



## Pretbek

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I now return you to the *Do you at times feel as though you’re the “Thread Killer”? *thread.
> 
> ~ Chance



To answer that question: I guess they don't. They kept it going quite nicely, thank you very much.


----------



## Norm




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Me no dead thread, me no disappear!*

Silly *Norm,
*
You can't kill that which doesn't bleed. 

~ Chance


----------



## mvyrmnd

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Silly *Norm,
> *
> You can't kill that which doesn't bleed.
> 
> ~ Chance



Bleeding is no guarantee of death, either.


----------



## Monocrom

mvyrmnd said:


> Bleeding is no guarantee of death, either.



Oh . . . I'm not touching that one. Door is wide open with a giant "Welcome" sign underneath. But I'm not touching it. For those of you who have no clue what I'm talking about . . . Good! Let's keep it that way. :thumbsup:


----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom said:


> Oh . . . I'm not touching that one. Door is wide open with a giant "Welcome" sign underneath. But I'm not touching it. For those of you who have no clue what I'm talking about . . . Good! Let's keep it that way. :thumbsup:



I threw the line in... No bites yet


----------



## Monocrom

Norm said:


>



Actually, it *does* disappear. At least for a few hours at a time at the most. Then it comes back or re-appears at the top of the page. You want it to vanish. Not just disappear.


----------



## Norm

A bit of CPR and we're back.

Norm


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*NORM!
*
like they used to greet Norm on the TV show Cheers.

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

lol, Norm deleted the thread; I gave him some cookies and he brought it back..



Monocrom said:


> Oh . . . I'm not touching that one. Door is wide open with a giant "Welcome" sign underneath. But I'm not touching it. For those of you who have no clue what I'm talking about . . . Good! Let's keep it that way. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Do you at times feel as though you’re clueless?*

^ Perfect. :thumbsup:

C.G.


----------



## Pretbek

StarHalo said:


> lol, Norm deleted the thread; I gave him some cookies and he brought it back..




If that happens a few times, does that make Norm the Thread Serial Killer?


----------



## Monocrom

No. But apparently StarHalo's cookies are _*really*_ good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Norm

Monocrom said:


> No. But apparently StarHalo's cookies are _*really*_ good. :thumbsup:



Cookies = Flashlights.

It's our code but don't tell anyone.

Norm


----------



## dc38

mvyrmnd said:


> I threw the line in... No bites yet



fine fine, ill bite. know what else bites and doesnt die when bleeding? zombies. but we already took care of that topic a while back lol...but like tgis thread, zombies never do quite die out. now, starhalo, please gimme summa your cookies please!


----------



## Monocrom

dc38 said:


> . . . now, starhalo, please gimme summa your cookies please!



Looks like everyone wants to get their hands on StarHalo's cookies. :naughty:


----------



## dc38

Nice big soft warm satisfying mounds of hand filling goodness. . . ive got such a dirty mind for food, especially when it comes to cookies. hot and steamy is just the way i like my cookies, fresh from the oven.


----------



## StarHalo




----------



## dc38

JUST LIKE THAT!


----------



## Monocrom

:wow:

I was kidding before, but now I really want those cookies!!


----------



## mvyrmnd

StarHalo said:


>



I'm sending that pic to my wife - she's a bakeaholic and will want to make those


----------



## nbp

mvyrmnd said:


> I'm sending that pic to my wife - she's a bakeaholic and will want to make those



Australian: Check
Loves to bake: Check

Is she blonde and what is your life insurance policy worth? 

:devil:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Do you know if these come with a shot of insulin?*





 

~ C.G.


----------



## nbp

It's a party colored pinata cookie filled with M & Ms!! What's not to love, Chance?!


----------



## mvyrmnd

nbp said:


> Australian: Check
> Loves to bake: Check
> 
> Is she blonde and what is your life insurance policy worth?
> 
> :devil:



Blonde: check
'Double D': check
Life insurance: enough


----------



## nbp

mvyrmnd said:


> Blonde: check
> 'Double D': check
> Life insurance: enough



In that case, watch your back brother. :nana:


----------



## mvyrmnd

nbp said:


> In that case, watch your back brother. :nana:



You forget that as a tourist, at least half a dozen different animals will kill you between landing at the airport and finding my house...


----------



## Norm

mvyrmnd said:


> Blonde: check
> 'Double D': check
> Life insurance: enough



Posting this to her now simon. :devil:

Norm


----------



## mvyrmnd

Norm said:


> Posting this to her now simon. :devil:
> 
> Norm



She's aware of all three of those facts.


----------



## nbp

mvyrmnd said:


> You forget that as a tourist, at least half a dozen different animals will kill you between landing at the airport and finding my house...



Ha! You underestimate me. I have certain..skills.


----------



## Norm

mvyrmnd said:


> She's aware of all three of those facts.



Does she know your advertising those facts on CPF :huh:

Norm


----------



## nbp

nbp said:


> Ha! You underestimate me. I have certain..skills.




I am triangulating your position as we speak. I'll be dropped within 15m of your home. Should have no problems; should I come across a death adder in the interum, I shall slay him with my Hattori Hanso.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Norm said:


> Does she know your advertising those facts on CPF :huh:
> 
> Norm



Well, no. But I'll find a way to assure her it's all a big shiny compliment. I fear for my life.


----------



## Norm

nbp said:


> I am triangulating your position as we speak.



No need I can supply those details 

Norm


----------



## nbp

Norm said:


> No need I can supply those details
> 
> Norm



But "hey I got your address from Norm" sounds lame. "Triangulating your position" sounds cool and secret agenty. :ironic:


(PM incoming  )


----------



## dc38

nbp said:


> Ha! You underestimate me. I have certain..skills.



Is it a whole set? How specific are your skills?


----------



## nbp

dc38 said:


> Is it a whole set? How specific are your skills?



What I do have are a very particular set of skills; skills I have acquired over a very long career.


----------



## Monocrom

Real secret agents never tell.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

nbp said:


> I shall slay him with my Hattori Hanso.



To the only man I ever loved. 

Bill


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

nbp said:


> What I do have are a very particular set of skills; skills I have acquired over a very long career.


 

Would those be skills that make you a nightmare for people like mvyrmnd. 

~ C.G.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Would those be skills that make you a nightmare for people like mvyrmnd.
> 
> ~ C.G.



I find donut eating and couch sitting very scary. Maybe even nightmarish...


----------



## Foot Hill

AZPops said:


> You know the last one to make a post in a thread and no one relies after your post! .... Yup, sometimes I feel that I'm the "Thread Killer"!



It needs to happen.... Therefore, I post!


----------



## mvyrmnd

Foot Hill said:


> It needs to happen.... Therefore, I post!



Don't you dare bring this thread back on topic!


----------



## AZPops

*Re: Do you know if these come with a shot of insulin?*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ~ C.G.




C.G., I'm with you on this one! ...


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Do you know if these come with a shot of insulin?*



AZPops said:


> C.G., I'm with you on this one! ...


----------



## AZPops

*Re: Do you know if these come with a shot of insulin?*




... He was a bit pricey, but I just hired the Thread Killer's thread GUARD DOG! ....


----------



## Monocrom

AZPops said:


> C.G., I'm with you on this one! ...



Never would have guessed we'd even have one candy and cookie hater. Let alone two. Very surprising. :thinking:


----------



## AZPops

Monocrom said:


> Never would have guessed we'd even have one candy and cookie hater. Let alone two. Very surprising. :thinking:


 Give me some raw Fish, steamed Octopus, Clams, Crab, Soy Sauce, a side of Mac Salad and rice ALL DAY LONG! Oh and a Prawn on a Barbie as well! ...



.... If I've got a hanker'in for sweets, some Haupia will do just fine!


----------



## nbp

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> To the only man I ever loved.
> 
> Bill





Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Would those be skills that make you a nightmare for people like mvyrmnd.
> 
> ~ C.G.



Well done!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> Never would have guessed we'd even have one candy and cookie hater. Let alone two. Very surprising. :thinking:



Wait a minute fellows, you got me all wrong! I love cookies and candy! Just not those....those..burps...cookies.

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

nbp said:


> Well done!



Thankyou, thnkuverymuch. Hey what's wrong with my lip?

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Needs more steam! 

~ C.G. :thumbsdow


----------



## Monocrom

What the Hell?! I gotta kill my lunch before I can eat it??


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Perhaps it's because I'm Wonder bread white boy, nevertheless, that's disgusting! Seriously, if you're going to eat something, have the [email protected]$€¥%g decency to kill it first!!!

~Chance


----------



## mvyrmnd

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Perhaps it's because I'm Wonder bread white boy, nevertheless, that's disgusting! Seriously, if you're going to eat something, have the [email protected]$€¥%g decency to kill it first!!!
> 
> ~Chance



And miss the chance to jam a knife in it's head? Yum!


----------



## Bullzeyebill

All right you guys win. A mod gets to be the thread killer. PM me if you have this burning desire to continue this thread. 

Bill


----------



## Bullzeyebill

OK, it's open, again due to popular demand. Got to say that the last three posts or so were getting over the top. I mean, harming an octopus, really!!! 

Bill


----------



## orbital

+

*great,,we the members can now vote any thread ** reopened *
thankyou

adding value & substance to CPF


----------



## mvyrmnd

orbital said:


> +
> 
> *great,,we the members can now vote any thread ** reopened *
> thankyou
> 
> adding value & substance to CPF



I wouldn't bet on that...

But I am glad this one got resurrected.

All hail Bill the reasonable!


----------



## StarHalo

'Bout to harm me this cow right here:


----------



## Monocrom

No harm, it's already dead. Not as though you go to a restaurant, pick out which cow you want, they cut off a piece, and then you ride the rest home! 

Yeah . . . Doesn't work that way.


----------



## nbp

Ahhh, sweet thread....I nearly lost you. :kiss:


----------



## nbp

StarHalo said:


> 'Bout to harm me this cow right here:



Pretty sure that's not part of your diet, Halo.


----------



## StarHalo

nbp said:


> Pretty sure that's not part of your diet, Halo.



Pfft, had one bigger than that with avocado for lunch. Just won't be eating much else today..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Ha! Lucky me, I missed the whole closed thread drama. 

That is one fine looking burger. All things in moderation.....including moderation. 

~ Chance


----------



## dc38

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Ha! Lucky me, I missed the whole closed thread drama.
> 
> That is one fine looking burger. All things in moderation.....including moderation.
> 
> ~ Chance



Except for our flashaholism of course


----------



## StarHalo

From the Strange-Things-StarHalo-Looks-Up file: Five airplanes have flown through the St. Louis Gateway Arch, all illegally - none were ever identified. 

This flight simulator vid of a 747 doing it illustrates how large the Arch actually is, there's plenty of room to spare..


----------



## mvyrmnd

I think Norm culled some posts....

But in response to StarHalo's post;

I tried to fly a micro RC helicopter under my dog. It didn't work.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cull

tr.v. culled, cull·ing, culls
1. To pick out from others; select.
2. To gather; collect.
3. To remove rejected members or parts from (a herd, for example).
noun.
Something picked out from others, especially something rejected because of inferior quality.


----------



## nbp

Norm doesn't care for seafood, clearly.


----------



## dc38

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Cull
> 
> tr.v. culled, cull·ing, culls
> 1. To pick out from others; select.
> 2. To gather; collect.
> 3. To remove rejected members or parts from (a herd, for example).
> noun.
> Something picked out from others, especially something rejected because of inferior quality.



something that chinese light manufacturers dont do...


----------



## mvyrmnd

dc38 said:


> something that chinese light manufacturers dont do...



That's an awfully broad statement to be making. Care to show us your research?


----------



## mvyrmnd

nbp said:


> Norm doesn't care for seafood, clearly.



The seafood ones are still there... The ones teasing Norm are gone.


----------



## Monocrom

Honestly, I wouldn't mind if he deleted the "seafood" one.

(No offense, S.H.)


----------



## dc38

mvyrmnd said:


> That's an awfully broad statement to be making. Care to show us your research?


my tk41 with gritty unlubed threads, faulty switch, and missing orings...


----------



## mvyrmnd

dc38 said:


> my tk41 with gritty unlubed threads, faulty switch, and missing orings...



That's a statistically insignificant sample size. Your research would not pass peer review. 

My point, if you haven't noticed, is that tarring all lights with the same brush, based only on their country of origin is naive at best, ignorant at worst.

The whole "Chinese vs American" product quality bullsmurf smacks me as parochial and out-of-date. 

Yes, there's some crappy stuff coming out of china. I'd like to bet there's an equal amount of crappy stuff made anywhere else in the world, the good old U.S.A. included.

For the sake of whichever magical omnipotent Flying Spaghetti Monster you believe in, cut the "all Chinese stuff is crap" nonsense. Please join the 21st century at your earliest convenience.

/rant


----------



## nbp

Oh I get it, dc38 is really trying to kill the thread!


Let's keep it lighthearted guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## mvyrmnd

nbp said:


> Oh I get it, dc38 is really trying to kill the thread!
> 
> 
> Let's keep it lighthearted guys. :thumbsup:



Damnit! I forgot the modbait rule!


----------



## langham

I posted last on 7 of the 18 threads I have subscriptions to. How does that compare to you guys? I was just thinking that maybe a lot of threads are killing over.


----------



## mvyrmnd

langham said:


> I posted last on 7 of the 18 threads I have subscriptions to. How does that compare to you guys? I was just thinking that maybe a lot of threads are killing over.



That's not bad going. I can't recall how many theads that I'm the last poster on. That said, everyone who's popped up in this thread announcing that they're the killer has inevitably given up. The rules here are:



If you announce that your post will kill the thread, it will be replied to almost immediately.

Baiting a mod into closing the thread does not count as a kill.

You cannot post videos unless explicitly relevant to the current conversation.

StarHalo's pics are funnier than anyone else's.


----------



## dc38

mvyrmnd said:


> Damnit! I forgot the modbait rule!



yeah man, seriously...i realize mine is an insignificant sample to the rest of the community, but to somebody who doesn't have much money, it's the ONLY tk41 I know...besides, it was a generalized poke at people who are really as narrow minded as you imply i am. and damn it, you you guys caught on lol


----------



## StarHalo

mvyrmnd said:


> StarHalo's pics are funnier than anyone else's.



Gotta keep those pictures comin'..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

mvyrmnd said:


> That's a statistically insignificant sample size. Your research would not pass peer review.
> 
> My point, if you haven't noticed, is that tarring all lights with the same brush, based only on their country of origin is naive at best, ignorant at worst.
> 
> The whole "Chinese vs American" product quality bullsmurf smacks me as parochial and out-of-date.
> 
> Yes, there's some crappy stuff coming out of china. I'd like to bet there's an equal amount of crappy stuff made anywhere else in the world, the good old U.S.A. included.
> 
> For the sake of whichever magical omnipotent Flying Spaghetti Monster you believe in, cut the "all Chinese stuff is crap" nonsense. Please join the 21st century at your earliest convenience.
> 
> /rant




Mvyrmnd,

Your pill?

~ Chance


----------



## langham

Deleted.


----------



## Norm

Further discussion of the quality or lack thereof will be deleted. We have a whole forum for that sort of discussion.

You guys want this thread left open so we can have a bit of OT fun? 

Then keep it light, don't be disrespectful and *remember the rules still apply here*. - Norm


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Some weather we're having.......

~ C.G.


----------



## dc38

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Some weather we're having.......
> 
> ~ C.G.



It'd be nice if it were raining down a bit more lumens here on the east coast...


----------



## dc38

StarHalo said:


> On the topic of keeping light:
> 
> The greatest classical song in the world can be integrated into any other classical song:



Oh man...victor borge...legend 

Starhalo, how do you always manage to brighten up a day? between your cookies and your COOKIES, you must be a very bright person


----------



## Monocrom

StarHalo said:


> Gotta keep those pictures comin'..



Thread killer . . . Not photo journalist killer. I don't think you can kill at thread by throwing a car at it.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom said:


> Thread killer . . . Not photo journalist killer. I don't think you can kill at thread by throwing a car at it.



That depends on where the hosting is... You could crash a car into the sever farm.


----------



## Monocrom

mvyrmnd said:


> That depends on where the hosting is... You could crash a car into the sever farm.



Yeah . . . But you'd kill off all of CPF and be incredibly hated.

It would be like a morbidly obese person bragging to everyone that they lost weight . . . after cutting off a limb. Technically, yeah; they lost weight.


----------



## AZPops

i've been busy, so what was the question again?


----------



## Monocrom

AZPops said:


> i've been busy, so what was the question again?



Anyone for tennis?


----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom said:


> Anyone for tennis?



Nah. Cricket is more my game.


----------



## Norm




----------



## mvyrmnd

Norm said:


> ​




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTWOk6slU_Y
Advisement: contains small amount of nudity.


----------



## Norm

_Cricket would be the most boring game I've ever played and even far more boring to watch._

Norn


----------



## StarHalo

It's not a real sport until stuff gets broken..


----------



## mvyrmnd

StarHalo said:


> It's not a real sport until stuff gets broken..



Ha Ha! you couldn't repeat that if you tried!


----------



## AZPops

Norm said:


> _Cricket would be the most boring game I've ever played and even far more boring to watch._
> 
> Norn




Yeah I 'd say, but is Cricket really a sport? Isn't it kind of like Lawn Bowling? ... or watching a Sea Urchin race?


----------



## eh4

I don't mind getting the last word in unless I regret my statement.


----------



## Monocrom

eh4 said:


> I don't mind getting the last word in unless I regret my statement.



No need to worry this time around.


----------



## AZPops

Nothing will matter in a few days anyways, right?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

That's right Pops.......can I have your motor coach?
p
~ Chance


----------



## nbp

I call the dog. CAAAAALVIN!!!!


----------



## AZPops

nbp said:


> I call the dog. CAAAAALVIN!!!!




OOOOK, I'll give you that one!








But how many dogs do you know who sports a OG Stainless Steel, Titanium K9 after having a root canal done? .... My Pops got me one! ... See?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Oh man! I've killed all the threads in the Cafe since 10:30 am this morning!
p
~ Chance


----------



## AZPops

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Oh man! I've killed all the threads in the Cafe since 10:30 am this morning!
> p
> ~ Chance




Man C.G., I thought I was the killer on this one! ... LOL


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I tell you what Pops, for a second I felt like I was in the Twilight Zone. :huh2:

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo




----------



## Monocrom

Well . . . Uglifying the thread might kill it.


----------



## Gunner12

And, end thread 

I think I post so much, that many threads end on my post.


----------



## Monocrom

Gunner12 said:


> And, end thread
> 
> I think I post so much, that many threads end on my post.



Not today.

I got off the phone with a rude, unprofessional, jerk when I called up to let them know they sent me a defective video card with my custom-built computer. Refused to help me, even though it's still under warranty. Got so upset that I set up an account on Yelp so that I could warn others. Found two reviews there already. Both of them One-Star reviews. (As low as you can get). Now there are a total of 3 reviews. ALL of them One-Star reviews. Three of them . . . That's a no-brainer. I know that's going to cost them at least a couple of sales down the road. But my experience was so bad that I'll be contacting the Better Business Bureau too. And, filing an official complaint. 

Thanks for letting me rant a bit. Main point, if this thread dies today, I should have the honor of killing it.

BTW guys, feel free to PM me if you'd like to check out my blatantly honest review on Yelp.


----------



## nbp

What's the point of the Underground?

I sometimes see things I would be interested in discussing directed toward the Underground. First of all, from what I hear, no one goes there anyways, so what's the point of posting a thread there??. Second of all, I have heard it is mostly a cesspool for trolls and whiners. I am not a member and never will be. If the content is not appropriate for young people, it's probably not good for me. I don't need a lot of vulgarity and crude talk. But that doesn't mean I'm not interested in discussing certain newsworthy events. And I'd prefer to do it within the confines of the calm and respectful atmosphere of CPF, not some scuzzy Underworld. I don't get it.


----------



## mvyrmnd

nbp said:


> What's the point of the Underground?
> 
> I sometimes see things I would be interested in discussing directed toward the Underground. First of all, from what I hear, no one goes there anyways, so what's the point of posting a thread there??. Second of all, I have heard it is mostly a cesspool for trolls and whiners. I am not a member and never will be. If the content is not appropriate for young people, it's probably not good for me. I don't need a lot of vulgarity and crude talk. But that doesn't mean I'm not interested in discussing certain newsworthy events. And I'd prefer to do it within the confines of the calm and respectful atmosphere of CPF, not some scuzzy Underworld. I don't get it.



There's a few things I want to say that I can't say here.... I have said them there. There's a lot of complaining going on there about things that truly don't matter - but there are some things that need to be said that have no place in a family-friendly environment.


----------



## StarHalo

The Underground is actually remarkably organized for what it is, it's pretty rare you get an outright troll or someone who's just there for trouble; most of it is debate on topics that would put a damper on things here and invite a whole lot of fighting and derailing. A few minutes on most any other forum will show you why diverting that kind of traffic and containing it elsewhere is a good idea..


----------



## Monocrom

The Underground is like a foundation. It keeps CPF from descending and sinking into the ooze.


----------



## StarHalo

[obligatory, for the new guys:]

WELCOME TO UNDERGROUND


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Nice monkey, does he bite?
p
~ Chance


----------



## Gunner12

Over 9000 posts! Added another zero to my post count, hopefully another 10,000 posts of nonsense in the future 

Haven't been to the underground before, might just give it a peek to see how it is there.


----------



## StarHalo

Gunner12 said:


> Haven't been to the underground before, might just give it a peek to see how it is there.



WE GOT FIREWORKS


----------



## Monocrom

But no cookies. So it's not really worth it.


----------



## StarHalo

NO TRAFFIC


----------



## Monocrom

No traffic in the sense of wandering the wastelands in Fallout 3 without ever encountering a single other soul.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Sometimes it feels like this...


----------



## langham

What searchlight do the helicopters use?


----------



## Stream

I always thought the mods and admins were the thread killers... :thinking: Goodness knows they do it often enough here on CPF!

As for being the last poster, I've never thought of it in those terms. People lose interest in a subject, it gets buried under new threads, or there's just nothing more to add, but I've never considered the last poster as being the cause of that. Unless, as others have stated, that last post was so comprehensive as to make any further comment unnecessary.


----------



## Stream

langham said:


> What searchlight do the helicopters use?



Looks like an Olight SR95 lol


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Stream said:


> I always thought the mods and admins were the thread killers... :thinking: Goodness knows they do it often enough here on CPF!


​We try our best.:devil:

Bill


----------



## langham

Have you guys looked at the Nightsword? This thing is ridiculous, he posted a prototype beam-shot that seemed like it was going to disentegrate a cloud and that was only half of the expected 60Million lux. If helicopters were packing that thing then people would just surrender out of fear of GOD or some other supernatural presence. I think it would feel like getting hit by lightening.


----------



## StarHalo

langham said:


> What searchlight do the helicopters use?



Blackhawk targeting 300 watt HID; CPF member BVH had a couple of them, sold one on here a few months ago. I've had one shine in my face from ~50 yards, I'd say 300 watts is about right..



langham said:


> Have you guys looked at the Nightsword?



Don't forget Dogstar:


----------



## Monocrom

mvyrmnd said:


> Sometimes it feels like this...



Spot on accurate!


----------



## mvyrmnd

Bullzeyebill said:


> ​We try our best.:devil:
> 
> Bill



But even your power (and Norm's for that matter) can't kill this one!

Plus it's against the rules


----------



## Norm

mvyrmnd said:


> But even your power (and Norm's for that matter) can't kill this one!
> 
> Plus it's against the rules



Whose rules might they be?

Norm


----------



## mvyrmnd

Norm said:


> Whose rules might they be?
> 
> Norm



The rules of the thread. Holy they art.


----------



## Norm

mvyrmnd said:


> The rules of the thread. Holy they art.



Written by who?

Norm


----------



## mvyrmnd

Norm said:


> Written by who?
> 
> Norm



Unwritten. As all good rules should be 

You're going to close this now, just to spite me, aren't you


----------



## Monocrom

Maybe his heart will grow several sizes too big. :santa:


----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom said:


> Maybe his heart will grow several sizes too big. :santa:



That's a really painful way to die, and I wish it on no one!


----------



## Monocrom

That's not what I meant.

LOL


----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom said:


> That's not what I meant.
> 
> LOL



I know


----------



## Stream

mvyrmnd said:


> But even your power (and Norm's for that matter) can't kill this one!
> 
> Plus it's against the rules



Uh, oh. Don't goad the mods and admins. The only rules are their rules, and mild ribbing on a "family friendly forum" could be grounds for closing the thread. 
:whoopin:


----------



## BVH

Most use the Spectrolab NightSun SX-16 - one of the variant models. 30,000,000 to 100,000,000 true CP depending on model and focus position. By comparison, the WWII 60" Carbon Arc is/was 800,000,000 CP.


langham said:


> What searchlight do the helicopters use?


----------



## mvyrmnd

Stream said:


> Uh, oh. Don't goad the mods and admins. The only rules are their rules, and mild ribbing on a "family friendly forum" could be grounds for closing the thread.
> :whoopin:



I was not-so-subtly reminding that both Norm and Bill have closed and re-opened this thread in the past. Not goading them, just playing 

They're humans, not robots, I'm sure they can take a joke as well as you or I!


----------



## Stream

mvyrmnd said:


> I was not-so-subtly reminding that both Norm and Bill have closed and re-opened this thread in the past. Not goading them, just playing
> 
> They're humans, not robots, I'm sure they can take a joke as well as you or I!



I was being humorous, as well. However, I didn't know that they had already closed and reopened this thread before (if what you say is true). Goes to show that their reasons for closing a thread is often completely arbitrary.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Stream said:


> Goes to show that their reasons for closing a thread is often completely arbitrary.



I don't know that I'd go that far... but I'm sure this thread presents a challenge to their guidelines


----------



## Norm

Stream said:


> Goes to show that their reasons for closing a thread is often completely arbitrary.



That's definitely not true.

Norm


----------



## Greta

Don'tcha hate it when someone comes WAAAAYYY late into a thread and obviously hasn't bothered to read the entire thread... and seems to have some kind of chip on their shoulder and an agenda? Humor or otherwise... Hmmmm... :thinking:


----------



## mvyrmnd

Greta said:


> Don'tcha hate it when someone comes WAAAAYYY late into a thread and obviously hasn't bothered to read the entire thread... and seems to have some kind of chip on their shoulder and an agenda? Humor or otherwise... Hmmmm... :thinking:



I'm not sure where to go with that!


----------



## nbp

N00bs. :shakehead


:laughing:


----------



## langham

A bit off topic, but I came into this thread to see what the typical level of last replies people had. I was at nearly 50% so what I did was subscribe to a substantially larger variety of threads, but it seems to me that even very active threads are dieing quickly and that the older more seasoned members aren't posting as actively (Didn't help I am still around 50%) Where is everybody? I have also seen quite a bit of people getting on here making a "find me a light to satisfy my hunger" thread and never coming back after getting free expert advice from the obsessed people. That actually seems pretty intelligent now that I think of it, maybe we should start a geeksquad for potential flashlight buyers. I am all for not seeing people pay too much for a useless light. I also detest not using rechargeable cells, this is 2012 come on people.


----------



## StarHalo

- Older members aren't as "enthused" as the younger guys; a lot of newer guys post constantly, it takes something more eventful to bring out the experienced folk.

- There are two "tourist" seasons on CPF, the summer and Christmastime. Lots of brand new people who need recommendations or have quesitons, but have very little idea how to use the forum at all; many don't know how to find their posts, or assumed this was a post-once-check-back-in-a-week forum and they forget, thus they never come back. 

- There are times and places for non-rechargeable cells, specifically extreme climates and car storage.


----------



## mvyrmnd

StarHalo said:


> - Older members aren't as "enthused" as the younger guys; a lot of newer guys post constantly, it takes something more eventful to bring out the experienced folk.
> 
> - There are two "tourist" seasons on CPF, the summer and Christmastime. Lots of brand new people who need recommendations or have quesitons, but have very little idea how to use the forum at all; many don't know how to find their posts, or assumed this was a post-once-check-back-in-a-week forum and they forget, thus they never come back.
> 
> - There are times and places for non-rechargeable cells, specifically extreme climates and car storage.


Also the older members are more broke having been here longer. They can't afford to be as enthusiastic!


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> Don'tcha hate it when someone comes WAAAAYYY late into a thread and obviously hasn't bothered to read the entire thread... and seems to have some kind of chip on their shoulder and an agenda? Humor or otherwise... Hmmmm... :thinking:




Let's roast his nuts over an open fire.

Oops! I meant *chestnuts.* 

I sometimes type too fast. :santa:


----------



## nbp

10 hrs in, and the world hasn't ended yet. :shrug: 14 hrs to go.


----------



## Stream

mvyrmnd said:


> I don't know that I'd go that far... but I'm sure this thread presents a challenge to their guidelines



Why would it present a challenge to their guidelines?



Greta said:


> Don'tcha hate it when someone comes WAAAAYYY late into a thread and obviously hasn't bothered to read the entire thread... and seems to have some kind of chip on their shoulder and an agenda? *Humor or otherwise...* Hmmmm... :thinking:



Humor is bad... ? :thinking:


----------



## Stream

nbp said:


> 10 hrs in, and the world hasn't ended yet. :shrug: 14 hrs to go.



Sshhh! Don't jinx it! Not only would you be the poster who ended the thread, but possibly the world as we know it :duck:


----------



## Stream

StarHalo said:


> - There are times and places for non-rechargeable cells, specifically extreme climates and car storage.



Good point. I use CR123s for car storage. For lights that see a lot of use, I use rechargeables.


----------



## StarHalo

nbp said:


> 10 hrs in, and the world hasn't ended yet. :shrug: 14 hrs to go.



Current conditions:


----------



## Monocrom

World ends . . . so does all of the world's problems.

Sorry guys, no one gets off that easy. :devil:


----------



## Monocrom

Since Christmas is almost here, I thought I'd share a little something with all of you . . . 

Enjoy!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB08UdIpHR8


----------



## Greta

Thank you Monocrom... I enjoyed that...  

Merry Christmas to you and yours... :santa:


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> Thank you Monocrom... I enjoyed that...
> 
> Merry Christmas to you and yours... :santa:



Thanks Greta. :twothumbs

Merry Christmas and a happy New Year to you and all your loved ones. 
(Including the adorable four-legged ones.) lovecpf


----------



## AZPops

Monocrom said:


> Thanks Greta. :twothumbs
> 
> Merry Christmas and a happy New Year to you and all your loved ones.
> (Including the adorable four-legged ones.) lovecpf




Thanks fur keeping us in the loop!





Calvin


----------



## StarHalo

Should auld aq-uaint-ance beeeee for-got..


----------



## mvyrmnd

Oh god... I thought it had finally given up....

Then it gasps back to life...


----------



## Monocrom

Looks like we'll have to try harder to kill it in 2013.


----------



## SHADE02

happy new year


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

mvyrmnd said:


> Oh god... I thought it had finally given up....
> 
> Then it gasps back to life...





Monocrom said:


> Looks like we'll have to try harder to kill it in 2013.



It's already dead, you two just won't let it go......... 

~ Chance


----------



## mvyrmnd

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> It's already dead, you two just won't let it go.........
> 
> ~ Chance



I've been perfectly happy to let it go... Then someone comes along after a week and resuscitates it once again!


----------



## Monocrom

Yup! Technically my last post in this topic was last year.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom said:


> Yup! Technically my last post in this topic was last year.



According to my system, you posted at 11am (ish) 1/1/13.

Remember that, like Norm, I'm from the future.


----------



## Cataract

Has this one been mentioned? : Sometimes I feel I killed a thread because I made a long post and no one wants to bother reading it.



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> It's already dead, you two just won't let it go.........
> 
> ~ Chance



It ain't dead till it stops moving :nana:


----------



## Tracker II

Who ARE you people anyway?


----------



## Monocrom

mvyrmnd said:


> According to my system, you posted at 11am (ish) 1/1/13.
> 
> Remember that, like Norm, I'm from the future.



Ah, the joy of Timezones.

Nope. On my end it says 12/31/2012, 08:36 PM


----------



## Monocrom

Tracker II said:


> Who ARE you people anyway?



The Great Threadkillers Society. 

You can stay and watch. :devil:


----------



## mvyrmnd

Tracker II said:


> Who ARE you people anyway?





Monocrom said:


> The Great Threadkillers Society.
> 
> You can stay and watch. :devil:



Yes. Become one of us.

ONE OF US!

ONE OF US!


----------



## Monocrom

It's only official after he kills his first thread. And it must be done personally. No phoning it in.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom said:


> It's only official after he kills his first thread. And it must be done personally. No phoning it in.



And he must be willing to start sentences with a conjunction. And a surefire (get it? :lolsign: ) way to kill a thread is to be a grammar nazi


----------



## nbp

I find myself starting sentences with verbs a lot lately, and cutting out pronouns to save characters. 

For example: 
"Wish I had a pony." instead of "I wish I had a pony."

Txting is wrecking my beautiful linguistic abilities!


----------



## Monocrom

mvyrmnd said:


> And he must be willing to start sentences with a conjunction. And a surefire (get it? :lolsign: ) way to kill a thread is to be a grammar nazi



Your Oliver Hardy mustache is bushier than mine.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cataract said:


> It ain't dead till it stops moving :nana:



You've obviously never cut the head off of a chicken.

The rest of you.....you're welcome.....somebody needed to breath life into this thread.

ALL HAIL CHANCE THE RESURRECTOR!

~ Chance


----------



## mvyrmnd

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ALL HAIL CHANCE THE RESURRECTOR!
> 
> ~ Chance



Yay! It's now a "thing"!


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> You've obviously never cut the head off of a chicken.
> 
> The rest of you.....you're welcome.....somebody needed to breath life into this thread.
> 
> ALL HAIL CHANCE THE RESURRECTOR!
> 
> ~ Chance



You're terrible at killing threads. Simply terrible . . .


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> You've obviously never cut the head off of a chicken.
> 
> The rest of you.....you're welcome.....somebody needed to breath life into this thread.
> 
> ALL HAIL CHANCE THE RESURRECTOR!
> 
> ~ Chance



If you cut the head off a chicken, it'll stop moving even if it takes a few minutes.

How many of us ever succesfully resurrected a thread? I never have, not for more than a couple of posts anyways.


----------



## TedTheLed

does killing an entire forum count?


----------



## TedTheLed

StarHalo said:


> Should auld aq-uaint-ance beeeee for-got..



What? No swallow?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cataract said:


> It ain't dead till it stops moving :nana:





Cataract said:


> If you cut the head off a chicken, it'll stop moving even if it takes a few minutes.



My point exactly. Chickens dead, moving or not, it's dead. It just doesn't realise it.......yet. 

Stupid chicken. 



Cataract said:


> How many of us ever succesfully resurrected a thread? I never have, not for more than a couple of posts anyways.



ALL HAIL CHANCE THE RESURRECTOR!


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> My point exactly. Chickens dead, moving or not, it's dead. It just doesn't realise it.......yet.
> 
> Stupid chicken.
> [...]



If it didn't realise it yet, then it's not officially dead, because this implies it WILL do something else; in this case realising it is dead :nana: Plus the heart keeps beating for a while, implying there is still some life left. Cockroaches can live up to a week without their head, so maybe the ablation of the head is not a good indicator of life/death status, or at least a poor one. I would tend to say that when it comes to chicken and cockroaches, removal of the head only kills the head immediately...

How about zombies? Should we consider a zombie dead even though it still tries to bite all that moves? If you cut a zombie's head off, you are now left with a dead body and a head that can still attack you


----------



## TedTheLed

..well, I know who to ask if you want to know if, and what, a severed cockroach head is thinking..


----------



## mvyrmnd

TedTheLed said:


> ..well, I know who to ask if you want to know if, and what, a severed cockroach head is thinking..



"Ha ha missed me"?


----------



## Tana

Well, I didn't want to get involved here afraid it might kill yet another thread... but now I have to...


----------



## TedTheLed

Lol

Lo


----------



## StarHalo

YOUR CHICKEN STYLE IS NO MATCH...wait..


----------



## Tracker II

Cataract said:


> I would tend to say that when it comes to chicken and cockroaches, removal of the head only kills the head immediately...



Scientists and historians familiar with the guillotine may disagree.

Oh, and dang you Cataract for sucking me into this thread! :hairpull:


----------



## Cataract

Tracker II said:


> Scientists and historians familiar with the guillotine may disagree.
> 
> Oh, and dang you Cataract for sucking me into this thread! :hairpull:



You're right, I should rephrase that in "kills the head almost immediately."

If I'm attracting people into the thread, that must make me a very bad thread killer. I thought I was a profesionnal at that just a couple of years ago... I need practice!


----------



## Monocrom

Speaking of chopping the heads off chickens . . . There was a true story decades ago about a farmer who cut the head off a chicken. It lived! He noticed that he cut the head off a bit higher up than normal. Over the course of several days, he fed the thing through an eye-dropper down its throat. Took several days for the headless chicken to die. Also yeah . . . That dude was indeed one creepy *** farmer.


----------



## nbp

Simon, I discovered another Aussie chick I need to trade you for, Teresa Palmer. Who do you want for her? Lol


----------



## mvyrmnd

nbp said:


> Simon, I discovered another Aussie chick I need to trade you for, Teresa Palmer. Who do you want for her? Lol



Sorry, she's not for trade.


----------



## nbp

Are you kidding? We have California. It's loaded with model types. There has to be one that'll suit your nation.


----------



## mvyrmnd

nbp said:


> Are you kidding? We have California. It's loaded with model types. There has to be one that'll suit your nation.



If they're all so great, why do you want to take our women?


----------



## nbp

Cuz they don't come with really hot accents. :shrug:


----------



## nbp

What kind of food should I expect from a woman from down under? That could change things...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Gentalmen, 

Pop's thread is five posts shy of taking the lead for most replied thread in the Cafe........get busy. 

~ Chance

[video]http://r20---sn-nx57yn7r.c.youtube.com/videoplayback?cp=U0hUTFdNTl9FSkNONF9PR1JDOnFyLU1VQ WZKVEFN&source=youtube&ip=67.100.123.174&upn=Pp0r4 _EJP-8&fexp=903903%2C906435%2C916612%2C920704%2C91280 6% 2C928001%2C922403%2C922405%2C929901%2C913605%2C929 104%2C929110%2C913546%2C913556%2C908493%2C908496%2 C920201%2C913302%2C919009%2C911116%2C926403%2C9014 51%2C902556&ms=au&itag=43&ipbits=8&sparams=cp%2Cid %2Cip%2Cipbits%2Citag%2Cratebypass%2Csource%2Cupn% 2Cexpire&id=559d87711978c129&expire=1357720200&mt= 1357697651&mv=m&ratebypass=yes&sver=3&key=yt1&sign ature=2D5744ADCFAC3DF0DA4BA17C21A44B051E865E57.D0E A4912C16FDB07BB266B6424928088A4CC0140[/video]


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

nbp said:


> What kind of food should I expect from a woman from down under? That could change things...



........Seriously?! Who cares? 

~ Chance

 

[video]http://r11---sn-nx57yn7r.c.youtube.com/videoplayback?cp=U0hUTFdNT19GUENONF9PR1NHOndyLU1VQ WZLWEJT&upn=gWxaAcuD2qU&source=youtube&gcr=us&expi re=1357721616&itag=43&mt=1357698071&ipbits=8&fexp= 903903%2C906435%2C916612%2C920704%2C912806%2C92800 1%2C922403%2C922405%2C929901%2C913605%2C929104%2C9 29110%2C913546%2C913556%2C908493%2C908496%2C920201 %2C913302%2C919009%2C911116%2C926403%2C901451%2C90 2556&key=yt1&ip=67.100.123.174&sparams=cp%2Cgcr%2C id%2Cip%2Cipbits%2Citag%2Cratebypass%2Csource%2Cup n%2Cexpire&mv=m&sver=3&newshard=yes&ms=au&id=2b748 bbd9d8054bd&ratebypass=yes&signature=27C31081A01EC DA9AC3D2494FD02E273210338BC.5D26EC5F8E0C5392BDC731 BF14B3DD8A2F637369&ptk=633USCe3wsdn1GNyKlJk5Q&oid= z4pUuGib1dyP1yi0lzGr-w&ptchn=cutevideosify&pltype=content[/video]


----------



## nbp

She sure is cheery.


----------



## Tracker II

I think she has ants in her pants.


----------



## Monocrom

What the hell?? We went from headless chickens to trading women like baseball cards? 

I remember when the normies made fun of us just because we were _really_ into flashlights?


----------



## nbp

See? Dead stuff and pretty girls.... We ARE normal guys.


----------



## Monocrom

nbp said:


> See? Dead stuff and pretty girls.... We ARE *Abby-*normal guys.



Whatever you say.


----------



## mvyrmnd

nbp said:


> What kind of food should I expect from a woman from down under? That could change things...



That depends on the woman


----------



## nbp

[video]http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=yH97lImrr0Q&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DyH9 7lImrr0Q[/video]


----------



## Monocrom

That's one for you there, nbp. :goodjob:


----------



## mvyrmnd

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ........Seriously?! Who cares?
> 
> ~ Chance




nbp can't have her either.


----------



## Monocrom

She looks just a tad malnourished.


----------



## nbp

mvyrmnd said:


> nbp can't have her either.



Wha?! What the ..!

This sucks. Don't you have any lovely extra Aussie women you can send over? You can't have them all. 



Monocrom said:


> She looks just a tad malnourished.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> She looks just a tad malnourished.


 
Chubby Chaser? 

~ Chance


----------



## mvyrmnd

nbp said:


> Wha?! What the ..!
> 
> This sucks. Don't you have any lovely extra Aussie women you can send over? You can't have them all.



I have a stereotypical Aussie "shiela". She works in a cafe, so she can cook, at least. She's a terrible gossip, though.








Or this one.






She's prettier, but has the intelligence of a wombat that got hit by a truck.


----------



## nbp

Is the wombat really nice?




Edit: the wombat girl looks exactly like my buddy's wife. For real.


----------



## mvyrmnd

nbp said:


> Is the wombat really nice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: the wombat girl looks exactly like my buddy's wife. For real.



Irrelevant, once it's been splatted across 50m of highway...

Edit: at first I thought you'd written that your buddy's wife looks like a wombat...


----------



## nbp

mvyrmnd said:


> Irrelevant, once it's been splatted across 50m of highway...
> 
> Edit: at first I thought you'd written that your buddy's wife looks like a wombat...



Well pretty and really nice makes less intelligent easier to bear. 

No, she doesn't look like a wombat, haha. Shes really beautiful actually. Her mom is English so maybe she is related to that girl somehow. :thinking:

Edit: I wanna pet that wombat too. Here kitty kitty!


----------



## Monocrom

nbp said:


> Edit: I wanna pet that wombat too. Here kitty kitty!



Go ahead . . . I'm just going to stand over here, off in the distance; holding this First-Aid kit. No reason. Just felt like holding it. 

As for the ladies, I'll take cooking ability over pretty any day of the week. One fades, the other doesn't.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Chubby Chaser?
> 
> ~ Chance



Not really. But I do like my ladies with a bit of meat on them. 

Too skinny = hugging a skeleton. 

Too toned up = hugging a dude.

I like my ladies the way I like my pancakes. Soft & Warm.


----------



## StarHalo

You have invoked Michelle Jenneke. oo:

You now have an opportunity for the bonus round, if you can answer a question; category is Actors:


----------



## mvyrmnd

StarHalo said:


> You have invoked Michelle Jenneke. oo:
> 
> You now have an opportunity for the bonus round, if you can answer a question; category is Actors:



Paul Hogan and Steve Irwin

One was a real Aussie bloke, and the other is famous for calling a prawn by the wrong name.


----------



## Monocrom

_"Tell him what he's won, Johnny."_


----------



## StarHalo

mvyrmnd said:


> Paul Hogan and Steve Irwin



Correct, you have unlocked the bonus round:


----------



## Cataract

Don't know what you guys have been smoking, but I'll take her. She might have small hips and beauty might not be eternal but I bet her cheer and my memory of her good looks can be


----------



## nbp

Cataract said:


> Don't know what you guys have been smoking, but I'll take her. She might have small hips and beauty might not be eternal but I bet her cheer and my memory of her good looks can be



Monocrom was the only one that seemed to have a problem with her. :shakehead

My grandpa told me a little while back that if I got married, I should marry a girl that smiles a lot. That seemed like good advice. My grandma smiled a lot and they were married 48 years. Were she still alive, this year would have been their 60th. I'm all for smiley girls.


----------



## Cataract

nbp said:


> Monocrom was the only one that seemed to have a problem with her. :shakehead
> 
> My grandpa told me a little while back that if I got married, I should marry a girl that smiles a lot. That seemed like good advice. My grandma smiled a lot and they were married 48 years. Were she still alive, this year would have been their 60th. I'm all for smiley girls.



Amen to that! (so long as she's not laughing *at* me :ironic


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I wouldn't say Michelle has *the *perfect body, but I will say she has *a *perfect body. :wow:

~ Chance


----------



## mvyrmnd

nbp said:


> Monocrom was the only one that seemed to have a problem with her. :shakehead
> 
> My grandpa told me a little while back that if I got married, I should marry a girl that smiles a lot. That seemed like good advice. My grandma smiled a lot and they were married 48 years. Were she still alive, this year would have been their 60th. I'm all for smiley girls.



I read somewhere that if she hates your mother, your marriage is 20% more likely to last, too.


----------



## nbp

mvyrmnd said:


> I read somewhere that if she hates your mother, your marriage is 20% more likely to last, too.



That seems to defy logic. I'd be curious to hear the reasoning on that one. 

My mom thinks this one girl I know is the sweetest thing since candy canes...just adores her. The girl thinks the same of my mom. I don't know if anything will come of her and I or not, but it seems I'd rather have them like each other and get along than be fighting and making me miserable.


----------



## mvyrmnd

nbp said:


> That seems to defy logic. I'd be curious to hear the reasoning on that one.
> 
> My mom thinks this one girl I know is the sweetest thing since candy canes...just adores her. The girl thinks the same of my mom. I don't know if anything will come of her and I or not, but it seems I'd rather have them like each other and get along than be fighting and making me miserable.



It was a proper study - and yes, on the face of it it seems wrong, but the numbers don't lie. I think that I they don't like each other, then they won't gang up on you.

My mum has liked / gotten on well with all 3 of my brothers fiancée's. (notice they never got past fiancée - although I'll admit that this is more his issue than my mums)

My mum drives my wife up the wall - and we're getting along quite nicely (assuming I haven't done anything to **** her off)


----------



## Monocrom

StarHalo said:


> Correct, you have unlocked the bonus round:



Must admit, Bonus Round was fun. :twothumbs


----------



## nbp

My scoliosis is cured!


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> Must admit, Bonus Round was fun. :twothumbs



+ 1000


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> Must admit, Bonus Round was fun. :twothumbs



Thank you Noodle Cat!

~ C. G.


----------



## SHADE02

hello

ahh nnnmhh...well.....

in other news...

I loved the new movie "the hobbit" , finally some dwartfs fighting!!


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Noodle Cat!


----------



## Monocrom

:devil:

Not surprising one bit. Funny . . . But not surprising.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

What the?! 

~ C.G.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> What the?!
> 
> ~ C.G.



Devil be Evil.

Toss mud on your car after you wash it.


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> What the?!
> 
> ~ C.G.



It's _Spaghetti Cat_! Now we must battle!


----------



## Cataract

IS that how zombie cats walk?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I don't see any sauce. A plate full of noodles without sauce is just noodles. Therefore, Noodle Cat.

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

The sauce is on the floor, just where noodles fell


----------



## StarHalo




----------



## Norm




----------



## Monocrom

Norm said:


>



Oh good! . . . A woman who'll sew the buttons back on my shirt and cook my dinner.

Thanks, Norm!:twothumbs


----------



## StarHalo

^ If you leave her in the dark long enough, do the pupils do this?


----------



## StarHalo

Muahaha, Mvyrmrvmrvmdr's post got pulled..


----------



## Monocrom

StarHalo said:


> ^ If you leave her in the dark long enough, do the pupils do this? . . .



Don't know, don't care. Just as long as they can keep my belly happy and the buttons on my shirts.


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> Don't know, don't care. Just as long as they can keep my belly happy and the buttons on my shirts.



Ever stop to think that the buttons might keep falling off your shirt because of your belly?


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> Ever stop to think that the buttons might keep falling off your shirt because of your belly?



No, my last girlfriend didn't know how to sew.


----------



## nbp

StarHalo said:


> Muahaha, Mvyrmrvmrvmdr's post got pulled..



I didn't get to see it but your spelling of his handle is funny. I always pronounce it Mevermind...



Cataract said:


> Ever stop to think that the buttons might keep falling off your shirt because of your belly?



That made me laugh out loud! The other people in the car were wondering what I was laughing at.


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> No, my last girlfriend didn't know how to sew.



Well, eating is more important than clothes in the end...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

......clothes in the end....What the heck are you refering to? On second thought, never mind I don't want to know.

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

That chocolate cake looks good, it's making me hungry. 

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

Get your own, the ginger stud ate it! I do table dances too while you eat! I'm so sexyyyyyy!


----------



## StarHalo

Cataract said:


> the ginger



It's okay Em, he didn't mean it..


----------



## mvyrmnd

StarHalo said:


> It's okay Em, he didn't mean it..



She is so very pretty...


----------



## Monocrom

I like Gingers. There's something a bit vulnerable about them. I'll be the white knight to their Alice.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom said:


> I like Gingers. There's something a bit vulnerable about them. I'll be the white knight to their Alice.



Redhead guys = lifetime of misery and belittlement. Will you rescue them, too?


----------



## StarHalo

mvyrmnd said:


> She is so very pretty...



She was on one of the network nightly talk shows not long ago, and the host broke into the conversation to wax poetic about her eyes, then had the camera zoom in on them, basically bringing the show to a halt so everyone could admire her. Can't say I've ever seen that on a talk show before..


----------



## Monocrom

mvyrmnd said:


> Redhead guys = lifetime of misery and belittlement. Will you rescue them, too?



No. They just need to man up.


----------



## StarHalo

Monocrom said:


> They just need to man up.


----------



## Monocrom

Real men don't need to snort anything.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

****** NEW TOPIC ******

What Does, A Real Man Need To Do?

I'll start: Admit it when he's wrong. 

~ Chance


----------



## nbp

Treat women and children well.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Not to answer the question directly, but on topic:

You can tell the real character of a man by what he does when he cannot get caught.


But to answer the question;

Any guy with working junk can be a father, it takes a real man to be a "dad"


----------



## StarHalo

Real men need to make it rain, pass them stacks..


----------



## Monocrom

Real men know how to kill a thread. :devil:


----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom said:


> Real men know how to kill a thread. :devil:



That insults you as much as it does me, so I'll wear it


----------



## Monocrom

Ha ha! What makes you think I haven't secretly been paid $1,000,000 to keep it alive.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom said:


> Ha ha! What makes you think I haven't secretly been paid $1,000,000 to keep it alive.



Show me the reciept, and I'll believe you


----------



## StarHalo

That's Monocrom in his Arab garb in the gif above; hittin' up the champagne room, then jump into the Batmobile and head out to the Burj..


----------



## Monocrom

StarHalo said:


> That's Monocrom in his Arab garb in the gif above . . .



Bah! I'm much better-looking than that guy.


----------



## Cataract

A man needs to be solid no matter what. Doesn't mean being a pr*ck or never admitting he's wrong; it means a man should not act like a wussy when things go wrong. Self-confidence is the key here. I once went to see a client a 3 hour drive away for an emergency and one of the first things I did was tell them I never opened one of those machines, ever. Because of the way I said it and because I clearly showed confidence, I made them laugh.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

A real man would slapthecrap out of Mr. Moneybags in post #1368.


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> A real man would slapthecrap out of Mr. Moneybags in post #1368.



Right after my turn in the money shower


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cataract said:


> Right after my turn in the money shower



OK, I'll do it. Let me know when you're through letting him degrade you.  

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> OK, I'll do it. Let me know when you're through letting him degrade you.



Already happened the last time you bought gas.

Also, Nicki Minaj horse:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Here in WA. state gas is $3.29 a gallon. Cheap for what it can do. StarHalo, my van gets 17 miles per gallon. Would you care to push it that far for $3.29? 

~ Chance


----------



## Norm

Where I live the 98 octane fuel I use is US$6.38 a US gallon here. 

My Mazda 6 get 7.9L per 100K = 30MPG

Norm


----------



## Monocrom

Gas is overpriced in NYC.

But I'm not trading in my sweet V6 2009 Mazda 6 anytime soon. She's too grin-inducing. 

Whose got two thumbs and loves his ride? . . . This guy! :twothumbs

(The smiley avatar of myself.)


----------



## Cataract

I think the proper term here is gallons per mile.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Nope. It's SPG, smiles per gallon. :twothumbs

~ C.G.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Norm said:


> Where I live the 98 octane fuel I use is US$6.38 a US gallon here.
> 
> My Mazda 6 get 7.9L per 100K = 30MPG
> 
> Norm



So, you and I are averaging about .20 cents a mile in fuel cost. Not cheap, but not bad for what we're achieving. 

~ Chance


----------



## Norm

Only in Australia!


----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom said:


> I know, Norm.
> 
> I'm so sorry you guys didn't get to experience that sweet V6 engine. 272 hp., 269 pound feet of torque . . .
> 
> Best way to describe the experience is that it turns the Mazda 6 into a Tom-Boy who was sent away to Finishing School in order to become a proper lady. Coming back home as a young woman, she's very lovely in a formal dress. Very well-mannered and reserved. Proper posture. Even a bit of Grace. But deep down inside, you know she's still a Tom-Boy. You know she's aggressively playful. She wants to play, to have fun. There's a devilish twinkle in her eye. A bit of an extra curve in her delightful smile.
> 
> When you just need to take a quick trip to the store or drive grand-ma to Bingo, the Mazda 6 is very accommodating. Very reserved. Very well-mannered. Quite comfortable inside (a bit graceful). You can take care of what you need to. And everything is just fine. But if you're alone, and you want some fun; oh yeah!! Put the hammer down. Just punch it! And here comes that Tom-Boyish wild side that is not only willing to indulge your desire to play, but is downright eager to do so! Was waiting for *you* to be ready for her! She loves to play! She can do an excellent job of being a lady. But deep down, she loves to play and is eager to do so. So when you're ready to have fun, you better be ready for a lot of fun! The type where you get pinned to the front seat. The type where the manu-matic gearbox was set up properly. Pull for +, push forward for -. Yup, all other cars got the gearing ***-backwards. Here's the thing . . . When you want to go faster, you should pull back on the stick because your car should pin you to the seat. You're not supposed to lean forward and give it a push, when you want to go faster. That's like trying to kill a vampire by luring it out into the moon-light. Everyone else got it wrong. Mazda got it right.
> 
> The four-banger is good. The V6 is wild! Almost bordering on bonkers. Almost . . . cause it's a Mazda. So she stays planted to the ground even at speeds that are quite a bit wild.
> 
> That's the only way I can describe what that sweet engine feels like in the 6. Truth is, all the gears on the transmission are so perfectly spaced; I can't even remember the last time I rowed my own gears. The option is there, but not really needed. It's not the type of set-up where you have to stomp on the gas-pedal a couple of times to get the tranny to shift. It's so beautiful . . .



Reminds me of my old Stage-2 upgraded Saab 9-5.


----------



## Monocrom

Norm said:


> Only in Australia!



Norm, is that photoshopped??


----------



## Norm

Monocrom said:


> Norm, is that photoshopped??


Original link.

Macca's - an Australian-made nickname up in lights for our national day

Read more: http://www.news.com.au/business/com...ay/story-fnda1bsz-1226549133843#ixzz2Is8odauW


Norm

It would be an excellent Photoshop, given all the reflections on the sign.


----------



## Monocrom

Thanks Norm. That was a fascinating read.

(Must admit, I have seen some dudes with mad photoshop skills.)


----------



## Empath

Posts from the extensive discussion of cars have been moved to the "Cars, Man" thread. They were turning this thread into the "Cars, Man" thread.


----------



## StarHalo

Well they are the two most popular Cafe threads..

Also, DOES THIS EVER HAPPEN TO YOU?


----------



## Monocrom

StarHalo said:


> Well they are the two most popular Cafe threads..
> 
> Also, DOES THIS EVER HAPPEN TO YOU?



Not since I got my incredibly powerful Old Brooklyn Lantern LOL !


----------



## Cataract

StarHalo said:


> Well they are the two most popular Cafe threads..
> 
> Also, DOES THIS EVER HAPPEN TO YOU?



Only once. Then I started using duct tape and did that only once too. I still get asked why I have such a crazy redneck hair do.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

No. I bought a generator and transfer switch back in 1999. I've only lost power once since then. I was away, so my 11 year old son hooked it up and got to be the hero. 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> my 11 year old son hooked it up and got to be the hero.



Man of the house, literally!

Also, I encountered one of those Olde Brooklyn Lanterns at the local drug store the other day; remember those disposable ashtrays made of crimped tinfoil, or the old school aluminum TV dinner trays? That's what it reminded me of..


----------



## AZPops

StarHalo said:


> Man of the house, literally!
> 
> Also, I encountered one of those Olde Brooklyn Lanterns at the local drug store the other day; *remember* those disposable ashtrays made of crimped tinfoil, or the old school aluminum TV dinner trays? That's what it reminded me of..



That was soooooo long ago, ..... I can't remember!


----------



## StarHalo

AZPops said:


> That was soooooo long ago, ..... I can't remember!



The last aluminum-tray TV dinners were discontinued over 25 years ago


----------



## Monocrom

StarHalo said:


> The last aluminum-tray TV dinners were discontinued over 25 years ago



I love how they were created. Some dude ordered way too many turkeys one year. Got stuck with them. Came up with a way to move them. Slice em up, toss in some other things to form a complete meal, take advantage of the TV craze, call it a TV dinner that folks could eat while watching their favorite shows . . . All of a sudden, they sold out so fast that TV dinners continued to be made. There you go, a great food invention due to some dude's horrible inability to calculate how many Americans wanted turkeys one Thanksgiving year. 

Hell, there's an aluminum TV dinner tray in the Smithsonian.


----------



## AZPops

Monocrom said:


> I love how they were created. Some dude ordered way too many turkeys one year. Got stuck with them. Came up with a way to move them. Slice em up, toss in some other things to form a complete meal, take advantage of the TV craze, call it a TV dinner that folks could eat while watching their favorite shows . . . All of a sudden, they sold out so fast that TV dinners continued to be made. There you go, a great food invention due to some dude's horrible inability to calculate how many Americans wanted turkeys one Thanksgiving year.
> 
> Hell, there's an aluminum TV dinner tray in the Smithsonian.



Jiffy Pop!


----------



## Monocrom

AZPops said:


> Jiffy Pop!



Also delicious. Not quite as filling.


----------



## Cataract

StarHalo said:


> Man of the house, literally!
> 
> Also, I encountered one of those Olde Brooklyn Lanterns at the local drug store the other day; remember those disposable ashtrays made of crimped tinfoil, or the old school aluminum TV dinner trays? That's what it reminded me of..



I remember the aluminum ashtrays and I might have seen an aluminum TV dinner plate once or twice... I would prefer not to know one of those is in a museum, though... makes me fell kinda old


----------



## packofqtips

happens to me all the time on other forums!! there will be like 5 or 6 posts in a row then i say something.... nothing for days lol


----------



## mvyrmnd

packofqtips said:


> happens to me all the time on other forums!! there will be like 5 or 6 posts in a row then i say something.... nothing for days lol



Oh no! We're back on topic again!


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> I remember the aluminum ashtrays and I might have seen an aluminum TV dinner plate once or twice... I would prefer not to know one of those is in a museum, though... makes me fell kinda old



You know you're old the first time some good-looking girl smiles at you . . . and calls you, "Sir."


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

.......New guy.....first post....in this thread......perfect opportunity to kill the thread....at least for a few days......but no! Mvyrmnd comes along and posts.....:shakehead

Oh well, welcome packofqtips :wave:

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

A thread this big can't be killed by a new guy. 

It's going to require a "Sir."


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> A thread this big can't be killed by a new guy.
> 
> It's going to require a "Sir."




Correct! I wrote: At least for a few days.

~ C. G.


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> You know you're old the first time some good-looking girl smiles at you . . . and calls you, "Sir."



:hairpull: stop making me feel old!!! That's what all the cashiers at the grocery call me!!!!!

:welcome: packofqtips. What a place for a first post! Are you looking for loneliness? this is definitely not the right thread! I doesn't look like anyone planned for a prize for the *Sire* who will kill this thread, but that would defeat the purpose anyways.

How long can a thread grow before we have to make a part 2??


----------



## mvyrmnd

Cataract said:


> :hairpull: stop making me feel old!!! That's what all the cashiers at the grocery call me!!!!!
> 
> :welcome: packofqtips. What a place for a first post! Are you looking for loneliness? this is definitely not the right thread! I doesn't look like anyone planned for a prize for the *Sire* who will kill this thread, but that would defeat the purpose anyways.
> 
> How long can a thread grow before we have to make a part 2??



I'm pretty sure the whole "Part 2" thing was because the old server couldnt handle really large threads. Since we moved hosts this last time, there's been a whole lot less "Part 2'ing"...


----------



## Monocrom

I think we're about 91 posts away from a Part 2.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom said:


> I think we're about 91 posts away from a Part 2.



I hope not. It'd spoil the mood.

(Shh, now a mod will get the idea in their head and "Part 2" it to do just that!)


----------



## Monocrom

Let's hope Norm doesn't notice. Bill might though.


----------



## StarHalo

As mentioned previously, it would defeat the purpose of this thread to give it a second part.


----------



## Norm

Monocrom said:


> Let's hope Norm doesn't notice. Bill might though.



I read Simon's post approximately 1 minute after it was posted, I find this thread needs to be regularly monitored.

Norm


----------



## AZPops

Norm said:


> I read Simon's post approximately 1 minute after it was posted, I find this thread needs to be regularly monitored.
> 
> Norm




OK I understand, but I got's tah ask's, ...... Who Guards the Guards?


----------



## mvyrmnd

Norm said:


> I read Simon's post approximately 1 minute after it was posted, I find this thread needs to be regularly monitored.
> 
> Norm



Unlike other ones where I get into trouble!


----------



## StarHalo

(Thread was locked for the last couple of hours; what is that, the third, fourth time this thread has been closed?)



AZPops said:


> Jiffy Pop!



Forgot about that, yeah, good ol' Jiffy Pop.

I also miss Planters Zero Gravity Nuts:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo said:


> Post-count competitions never pan out, because it always comes down to whoever has the free time to monitor the thread; anyone else who actually has something else to do is essentially punished for it.
> 
> Since this single thread has become something of a catch-all for what would be other "random" threads, I would leave it running as long as possible. If there's no software limitation, let it go on to 2000, 4000, 10000 posts.. there's no need for a part two thread since no one would search for anything specific within this one, so leave it running..




HEAR HEAR!! :goodjob:

~ C. G.


----------



## mvyrmnd

AZ got very very close to the line there, me thinks!


----------



## nbp

AZPops said:


> OK I understand, but I got's tah ask's, ...... Who Guards the Guards?




EASY! Greta's vicious attack dogs.... Hank, Mina.. I forget the others' names.


----------



## Monocrom

mvyrmnd said:


> AZ got very very close to the line there, me thinks!



*Mmmm ... *perhaps.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Pops reminds me of the guy the two cannables ate. One says to the other, "I hope he was a bad man, cuz you know how hard it is to keep a good man down."

Pops a good man, nobody can keep him down. 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

Play nice and Everest will share his seat with you..


----------



## Monocrom

Meh, he can have it.


----------



## AZPops

Monocrom said:


> Meh, he can have it.




LOL


These two photos was taken a few days ago, but just to give you's an idea. Me and my "Boss" Calvin was hang'in out enjoy'in the evening. I had a nice cup of Black Japanese Tea, and the "Boss" had his favorite ball to chew on.











This is our veiw after the sun goes down. There are lot's moe lights, but the point n' shoot don't see'um!






The "Boss" got tired, so he took a quick ...






While his only employee was working keep'in an "I" on the place! ... .... He's a tough kid to work 4, cause I haven't had a raise in 4? ... no, .. 5 years, and I got's to do all the dang work! One of these days I gotta figure it out so I can relax while someone else does the work!

*Ok, what was the question again? .... :thinking:



*Btw Chance, thanks, and right back at yah! ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

OK Star, details please? Is that your "dog"? What is he/she? What's the beautiful woman wearing on her hand?

Inquiring minds want to know.

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

I've been making M&Ms disappear for the last hour.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

V&OJ here.  

~ Chance 

Edit. Hey, where did my last post go?


----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom said:


> I've been making M&Ms disappear for the last hour.



I wish I had M&M's...

I just put my youngest down for a nap, so I can't even go to a shop


----------



## AZPops

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> V&OJ here.
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> Edit. *Hey, where did my last post go?*




Found IT!


----------



## mvyrmnd

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ... Hey, where did my last post go?


----------



## nbp

Tried humming it.... what am I humming?


----------



## mvyrmnd

nbp said:


> Tried humming it.... what am I humming?



The Last Post:


----------



## nbp

oh. :thinking: :shrug:


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> V&OJ here.
> 
> ~ Chance



Valium and Orange juice? 



> Edit. Hey, where did my last post go?



Sorry about that. It looked like an M&M . . . So I ate it.


----------



## Monocrom

mvyrmnd said:


> I wish I had M&M's...
> 
> I just put my youngest down for a nap, so I can't even go to a shop



One day, someone will find a way to paypal over candy.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom said:


> One day, someone will find a way to paypal over candy.



If you invent it, I want shares in your company! 

We'll be rich I tells ya, RICH!!!


----------



## Stream

Monocrom said:


> One day, someone will find a way to paypal over candy.



You could just order candy online and pay via paypal, but I suppose what you have in mind is more along the lines of The Jetsons.


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> OK Star, details please? Is that your "dog"? What is he/she?



The dog appears to have eaten the post where I replied to your question; it's a wolf hybrid, not mine.


----------



## Norm

Any discussion of moderation Will be deleted.

8. Whining and complaining about the rules

The moderators and administrators of CPF are around in order to keep order. Do not whine or complain about the rules and do not abuse the moderators or administrators for enforcing the rules. It is very disruptive to the board when gripes take over a thread. Take them off the board in either private messages or email. The alternative is to go and start your own forum and set your own rules.

Norm


----------



## mvyrmnd

What about discussion of moderators?

For example: "That Norm guy, he's a good bloke" (cough)suckup(cough)


----------



## Monocrom

Before his "promotion," I once posted something on CPF while sleep deprived. Bill noticed, and asked if I was alright.

I never forgot that.


----------



## StarHalo

Norm was in New Orleans?


----------



## Cataract

If the thread was to get locked... would the last post still count as a thread kill? or does it go towards thread locking points? Who gets the point? The last post from a user or would the moderator's post count? Something tells we'll still see this thread alive and well in 2015... (keeping the number reasonable to maximize the chances I might re-read this and call it a prediction... )


----------



## Stream

Cataract said:


> If the thread was to get locked... would the last post still count as a thread kill? or does it go towards thread locking points? Who gets the point? The last post from a user or would the moderator's post count? Something tells we'll still see this thread alive and well in 2015... (keeping the number reasonable to maximize the chances I might re-read this and call it a prediction... )



It doesn't count, because the thread has to die of natural causes lol. However, I can't say I would blame a mod for finally killing it at some point; because it is getting ridiculously long. If it keeps skating the same territory it could conceivably go into 2015 and beyond.


----------



## AZPops

who would've thought?


----------



## Monocrom

I actually had some idea.


----------



## Cataract

You guys quit?


----------



## Monocrom

You obviously didn't.


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> You obviously didn't.


----------



## Monocrom

One day you'll forget . . . Then it'll die. :devil:


----------



## Cataract

... then someone will revive it just to defeat the purpose


----------



## mvyrmnd

Well, at least we're back on topic again


----------



## Cataract

Let me fix that, then:

Since we have a few Ozies on the thread, I was curious... when movies come out in Australia, do they keep the mention "two thumbs up" on the box? or was someone smart enough to figure that one out... must have been quite a ball if they didn't


----------



## Norm

Cataract said:


> do they keep the mention "two thumbs up" on the box?


Whatch U talking about Willis?

Norm


----------



## Cataract

Norm said:


> Whatch U talking about Willis?
> 
> Norm



Imagine you walk in a video store and on some of the movie boxes, you read the quote "two thumbs up" by some critic... what goes through your mind?

Long Explanation:
Back in the 90's they very often put the comment from critics on movie posters (which means it was on the VHS/DVD box as well), especially the expression "two thumbs up". Seeing that the motion has a totally different meaning in Australia, I was curious to see if someone ever forgot to take that comment out before shipping over and, mostly, the reaction that would generate. I'm not sure which video standard you guys use, so your movies might all be encoded locally, bypassing any possible north American mistakes... but the thought makes me laugh.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Cataract; said:


> Seeing that the motion has a totally different meaning in Australia...



I wasn't aware of that. Can you cite your source?


----------



## Stream

Cataract said:


> Imagine you walk in a video store and on some of the movie boxes, you read the quote "two thumbs up" by some critic... what goes through your mind?
> 
> Long Explanation:
> Back in the 90's they very often put the comment from critics on movie posters (which means it was on the VHS/DVD box as well), especially the expression "two thumbs up". Seeing that the motion has a totally different meaning in Australia, I was curious to see if someone ever forgot to take that comment out before shipping over and, mostly, the reaction that would generate. I'm not sure which video standard you guys use, so your movies might all be encoded locally, bypassing any possible north American mistakes... but the thought makes me laugh.



Ok, now I'm curious! What does two thumbs up mean in Australia?? 

As for the DVD releases, I'm pretty sure that's done by an Australian distributor since they use the region 4 encoding on their DVDs. For bluray they use region B (same as Europe). I happen to know this because a few of the discs I've ordered on Amazon in the past have been Australian editions.


----------



## Cataract

mvyrmnd said:


> I wasn't aware of that. Can you cite your source?



I just double-checked and it would seem multiple sources have cited Australia incorrectly. Kinda weird, though. The first time I read about that, it was some guy's own story about going to Australia to give a lecture. Once finished, he headed out to visit the country for a bit. It got late, so he decided to hitch a ride the American way with his thumb up. Cars were speeding by, some drivers yelling. Finally some farmer stopped and he was laughing his head off. He finally told him that a thumb up was the same as flipping the middle finger at people. When I first saw a movie come out with the mention "two thumbs up" I couldn't help but imagine people on the other side of the globe thinking "this movie must suck @ss!" Well, I just found out the hard way that it must have been a fake story that just made ok like an idiot...

South Park had Steve Irwin stick his thumb up animals buttholes, so at least I'm not the only one...
I also read a document some years ago about differences in hand gestures that also wrongly stated the "Australian thumb up" as an insult. I'm wondering about that thumb-to_index circle that supposedly means calling people a b*tt hole in some country I can't remember. Oh, well, sorry about that.


----------



## mvyrmnd

From Wikipedia: 

"In Australia, a thumbs-up is generally perceived as meaning "terrific". Australian Sign Language assigns this hand shape the meaning "good"." 

Seems to agree with how I've always known it. 

However: ""Thumbs up" traditionally translates as the foulest of gesticular insults in some Middle Eastern countries — the most straightforward interpretation is "Up yours, pal!"[7] The sign has a similarly pejorative meaning in parts of West Africa, South America, Iran, and Sardinia"


----------



## Norm

Cataract said:


> It got late, so he decided to hitch a ride the American way with his thumb up. Cars were speeding by, some drivers yelling. Finally some farmer stopped and he was laughing his head off. He finally told him that a thumb up was the same as flipping the middle finger at people.



When hitching in Australia, it's normal to stick your thump out.








Norm


----------



## nbp

Norm said:


> When hitching in Australia, it's normal to stick your *thump* out.
> 
> 
> Norm



I generally keep my thump to myself. :hahaha:


----------



## StarHalo

Thump


----------



## Stream

mvyrmnd said:


> From Wikipedia:
> However: ""Thumbs up" traditionally translates as the foulest of gesticular insults in some Middle Eastern countries — the most straightforward interpretation is "Up yours, pal!"[7] The sign has a similarly pejorative meaning in parts of West Africa, South America, Iran, and Sardinia"



That is until we hear from some of our members in the Middle East that this is utter nonsense as well...


----------



## Stream

Cataract said:


> I just double-checked and it would seem multiple sources have cited Australia incorrectly. Kinda weird, though. The first time I read about that, it was some guy's own story about going to Australia to give a lecture. Once finished, he headed out to visit the country for a bit. It got late, so he decided to hitch a ride the American way with his thumb up. Cars were speeding by, some drivers yelling. Finally some farmer stopped and he was laughing his head off. He finally told him that a thumb up was the same as flipping the middle finger at people. When I first saw a movie come out with the mention "two thumbs up" I couldn't help but imagine people on the other side of the globe thinking "this movie must suck @ss!" Well, I just found out the hard way that it must have been a fake story that just made ok like an idiot...



lol It's a good story, though


----------



## mvyrmnd

Stream said:


> That is until we hear from some of our members in the Middle East that this is utter nonsense as well...



That's entirely possible. They should go and change the Wikipedia page, then


----------



## AZPops

Thread Kill'in is an ART FORM, or is it a FORM of ART? Oh well it's Art in type imho anyways!

Three thumbs up ehy!



Btw, is there a Virus out there that has the ability to destroy the planet?

Btw again, is C.G. on vacation?


----------



## Monocrom

AZPops said:


> Btw, is there a Virus out there that has the ability to destroy the planet?



Yes! . . . It's called Man-kind.


----------



## Stream

Monocrom said:


> Yes! . . . It's called Man-kind.


lol good one


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> Yes! . . . It's called Man-kind.



Somebodys been watching the Matrix. 

C. G.
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=-Na9-jV_OJI&desktop_uri=/watch?v=-Na9-jV_OJI


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cataract said:


> South Park had Steve Irwin stick his thumb up animals buttholes, so at least I'm not the only one.....Oh, well, sorry about that.



If one guy does it, it's weird. If two guys do it, it's a club. 

~ Chance


----------



## dc38

Monocrom said:


> Yes! . . . It's called Man-kind.


are you suggesting humans arw technically unkillable? destructible is another thing, but im glad we are unkillable  that means no overdosing, no poisoning, etc


----------



## Stream

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Somebodys been watching the Matrix.
> 
> C. G.



Human beings are a disease, a cancer of this planet. You are a plague, and we … are the cure.

- Agent Smith


----------



## Monocrom

dc38 said:


> are you suggesting humans are technically unkillable?



Nope. Nothing nearly as good.


----------



## Cataract

mvyrmnd said:


> From Wikipedia:
> 
> "In Australia, a thumbs-up is generally perceived as meaning "terrific". Australian Sign Language assigns this hand shape the meaning "good"."
> 
> Seems to agree with how I've always known it.
> 
> However: ""Thumbs up" traditionally translates as the foulest of gesticular insults in some Middle Eastern countries — the most straightforward interpretation is "Up yours, pal!"[7] The sign has a similarly pejorative meaning in parts of West Africa, South America, Iran, and Sardinia"



The guy I read definitely had his thumb up his @ss if he confused Australia and the Middle East.




StarHalo said:


> Thump



Exactly like that, but in front of 10 hot chicks, would describe the feeling.



Stream said:


> That is until we hear from some of our members in the Middle East that this is utter nonsense as well...



Well, from now on, I'm not going to take any source for granted... see above picture.



Stream said:


> lol It's a good story, though



I know, right? I'm totally going to tell my manager that Australians hitchhike with their middle finger up. He's leaving in a month or two...



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> If one guy does it, it's weird. If two guys do it, it's a club.
> 
> ~ Chance



So the two weirdos I saw yesterday are not actual weirdos, just club members?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I don't know, it's impossible to say without knowing what the two weirdos, not weirdos just club members were doing. 

What I will state: If they were doing that freaky deaky thing you mentioned, they're definitely weirdos.

btw, Thanks for the mind picture. :thumbsdow

~ Chance


----------



## mvyrmnd

Cataract said:


> I know, right? I'm totally going to tell my manager that Australians hitchhike with their middle finger up. He's leaving in a month or two...


----------



## Stream

Cataract said:


> I know, right? I'm totally going to tell my manager that Australians hitchhike with their middle finger up. He's leaving in a month or two...



Um, do you want your manager to come back... ? lol


----------



## Cataract

Stream said:


> Um, do you want your manager to come back... ? lol



I'll let faith decide :devil: 

I'm sure he'll come back, but with something hilarious to tell us. Of course, I'm not expecting _him_ to laugh...


----------



## Stream

Cataract said:


> I'll let faith decide :devil:



Here comes the spelling Nazi: the word is 'fate'. 



> I'm sure he'll come back, but with something hilarious to tell us. Of course, I'm not expecting _him_ to laugh...



If you can manage to stifle your laughter, just act completely shocked and bewildered :huh:. After all, you had it on "good authority", and you're as surprised as him.


----------



## Cataract

Stream said:


> Here comes the spelling Nazi: the word is 'fate'.



Oops... but some people's faith could also factor in how things will go 




Stream said:


> If you can manage to stifle your laughter, just act completely shocked and bewildered :huh:. After all, you had it on "good authority", and you're as surprised as him.



That's the plan, but I know I won't be able to hold it in :devil: There's only one minor thing, though: could someone follow him and steal the spark plug cables in his rental car and kill the battery on his phone? While at it, feel free to film him and put the video on Youtube


----------



## Stream

Cataract said:


> That's the plan, but I know I won't be able to hold it in :devil: There's only one minor thing, though: could someone follow him and steal the spark plug cables in his rental car and kill the battery on his phone? While at it, feel free to film him and put the video on Youtube



That would be legen... wait for it... dary! Now it's time for some of the Aussies here to say "challenge accepted!"


----------



## mvyrmnd

Stream said:


> That would be legen... wait for it... dary! Now it's time for some of the Aussies here to say "challenge accepted!"



It depends entirely on where he's visiting...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cataract said:


> I'm totally going to tell my manager that Australians hitchhike with their middle finger up. He's leaving in a month or two...




:shakehead Sometimes practical jokes go wrong. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9T8QgI33bek 

~ Chance


----------



## mvyrmnd

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> :shakehead Sometimes practical jokes go wrong.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9T8QgI33bek
> 
> ~ Chance



I'd have tipped the bucket of paint over his head!


----------



## Stream

mvyrmnd said:


> It depends entirely on where he's visiting...



It doesn't matter. Barney Stinson would fly to wherever he's visiting, and then spend an inordinate amount of time and money just to prank the guy. But then again, he's rich... and insane... and fictional lol


----------



## Stream

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> :shakehead Sometimes practical jokes go wrong.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9T8QgI33bek
> 
> ~ Chance



Holy cow, that guy got a beating! Sometimes I wonder if these prank shows think things through before they go ahead with them...


----------



## Monocrom

I'd kick his *** too!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

When it comes to another man's vehicle, I subscribe to the teaching's of Vincent Vega. 

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

Stream said:


> That would be legen... wait for it... dary! Now it's time for some of the Aussies here to say "challenge accepted!"



I might even be able to get his flight number if it helps.  



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> :shakehead Sometimes practical jokes go wrong.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9T8QgI33bek
> 
> ~ Chance



That is a BAD practical joke, he was asking for it. I suspect these guys do get roughed up every now and then, but this one won't let go even after being shown the camera and I agree with him and Vincent Vega: never touch another man's vehicle.




Stream said:


> Holy cow, that guy got a beating! Sometimes I wonder if these prank shows think things through before they go ahead with them...



I think they push the envelope quite a bit, probably because they don't get beat up often enough. I've seen quite a few where I would have punched the guy right in the face. Here's the most extreme I've seen (warning: it ends really, really, really bad):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXz2J59Fw3A


----------



## mvyrmnd

Cataract said:


> Here's the most extreme I've seen (warning: it ends really, really, really bad):
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXz2J59Fw3A



I'm 99% sure that's fake...


----------



## Monocrom

You mean the ending where the guy in the mailbox gets shot? . . . Yeah, that part was faked. No practical jokers were harmed in that making of that rather harmless mailbox prank.

Just like this topic, nothing was killed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> Just like this topic, nothing was killed. :thumbsup:



Nothing? Care to reconsider that statement?

~ ~ Chance


----------



## mvyrmnd

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Nothing? Care to reconsider that statement?
> 
> ~ ~ Chance



The joke was killed...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Not on the video......on this thread.......:thinking: 

C. G.


----------



## Monocrom

What do you mean? This thread is still alive. 

If it had hands, it would be giving us all the finger for trying to kill it, and failing so miserably to do so.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Not on the video......on this thread.......:thinking:
> 
> C. G.



At least the music hasn't died....


----------



## Stream

Wow, it finally happened: this thread has been going for so long that people are talking in circles!


----------



## mvyrmnd

Stream said:


> Wow, it finally happened: this thread has been going for so long that people are talking in circles!



The circles haven't died...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I can't comment any further. 

~ Chance



Norm said:


> Any discussion of moderation Will be deleted.
> 
> 8. Whining and complaining about the rules
> 
> The moderators and administrators of CPF are around in order to keep order. Do not whine or complain about the rules and do not abuse the moderators or administrators for enforcing the rules. It is very disruptive to the board when gripes take over a thread. Take them off the board in either private messages or email. The alternative is to go and start your own forum and set your own rules.
> 
> Norm


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Stream said:


> Wow, it finally happened: this thread has been going for so long that people are talking in circles!



That reminds me of a song, I'd like to sing it for you now...oh wait, I can't sing. Here you go:

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LDehYXKI31g&desktop_uri=/watch?v=LDehYXKI31g

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I make a motion we adopt Billy Prestion's song: _*"Will It Go Round In Circles" *_as the official theme song of Pop's thread. 
Do I have a second? 

~ Chance 


*"Will It Go Round In Circles"*


I've got a song, I ain't got no melody
I'ma gonna sing it to my friends
I've got a song, I ain't got no melody
I' ma gonna sing it to my friends

Will it go round in circles
Will it fly high like a bird up in the sky
Will it go round in circles
Will it fly high like a bird up in the sky

I've got a story, ain't got no moral
Let the bad guy win every once in a while
I've got a story, ain't got no moral
Let the bad guy win every once in a while

Will it go round in circles
Will it fly high like a bird up in the sky
Will it go round in circles
Will it fly high like a bird up in the sky

I've got a dance, I ain't got no steps, no
I'm gonna let the music move me around
I've got a dance, I ain't got no steps
I'm gonna let the music move me around

Will it go round in circles
Will it fly high like a bird up in the sky
Will it go round in circles
Will it fly high like a bird up in the sky

[Instrumental Interlude]

Will it go round in circles
Will it fly high like a bird up in the sky
Will it go round in circles
Will it fly high like a bird up in the sky

I've got a song, I ain't got no melody
I'ma gonna sing it to my friends
I've got a song, I ain't got no melody
I' ma gonna sing it to my friends

Will it go round in circles
Will it fly high like a bird up in the sky
Will it go round in circles
Will it fly high like a bird up in the sky


----------



## Stream

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I make a motion we adopt Billy Prestion's song: _*"Will It Go Round In Circles" *_as the official theme song of Pop's thread.
> Do I have a second?



Haha, seconded.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Discussion?


----------



## mvyrmnd

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Discussion?



I want the clear drum kit from the video!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

mvyrmnd said:


> I want the clear drum kit from the video!


 
mvyrmnd, you're out of order. We're discussing adopting the song. 

~ Chance 
Sargent of Arms


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Discussion?



Too many words, and it's already spawned discussion, so it's obviously not thread killer material.

I would nominate Trololoololololoooooo:


----------



## AZPops

StarHalo said:


> Too many words, and it's already spawned discussion, so it's obviously not thread killer material.
> 
> I would nominate Trololoololololoooooo:





I got my Trololo Video pulled from this thread, I think! ... LOL


----------



## StarHalo

AZPops said:


> I got my Trololo Video pulled from this thread, I think! ... LOL



The mods have spared us! For now..


----------



## mvyrmnd

StarHalo said:


> The mods have spared us! For now..



You say that, but by morning they'll have offloaded the videos to that other thread again...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

mvyrmnd said:


> You say that, but by morning they'll have offloaded the videos to that other thread again...





Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Nothing? Care to reconsider that statement?
> 
> ~ ~ Chance



Again, we've come full circle. Some are moved, some.......not so fortunate. 

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Again, we've come full circle. Some are moved, some.......not so fortunate.
> 
> ~ Chance



I vote for Trololo. We have a melody, but no song.





This thread has become purely experimental and it's very existence defeats it's own purpose. Like trying to create a vacuum inside a black hole. Frankenthread won't die, period.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

BROTHERS! Listen to my words, and heed my warning!

AZPop's thread is a patchwork of beauty. A mosaic masterpiece if you will. It has become the tree of freedom, with branches of conversation that otherwise would not have taken place. It provides a safe haven where we members can share our thoughts without fear of becoming "_A Thread Killer" _for no matter how inconsequential those thoughts may be, sooner, rather than later another brother will come along and pick up the baton of conversation and run with it for a few more posts. 

Unfortunately, there are those who are unable to grasp its beauty, those who fear what they cannot understand, and would see it destroyed. I write to sound the alarm, to warn my fellow Popites, these men are among us. Give them no quarter! They stand at the base of the tree with ax in hand.

~ Chance the Protector


----------



## Cataract

Yea, well one of them EDC's a chainsaw!


----------



## Monocrom

I've got a winch. We can rip that tree right out the ground.


----------



## mvyrmnd

I'd use thermite... Fire is pretty.


----------



## nbp

Cataract said:


> I vote for Trololo. We have a melody, but no song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has become purely experimental and it's very existence defeats it's own purpose. Like trying to create a vacuum inside a black hole. Frankenthread won't die, period.



Woah, that kinda blew my mind. :huh:



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> BROTHERS! Listen to my words, and heed my warning!
> 
> AZPop's thread is a patchwork of beauty. A mosaic masterpiece if you will. It has become the tree of freedom, with branches of conversation that otherwise would not have taken place. It provides a safe haven where we members can share our thoughts without fear of becoming "_A Thread Killer" _for no matter how inconsequential those thoughts may be, sooner, rather than later another brother will come along and pick up the baton of conversation and run with it for a few more posts.
> 
> Unfortunately, there are those who are unable to grasp its beauty, those who fear what they cannot understand, and would see it destroyed. I write to sound the alarm, to warn my fellow Popites, these men are among us. Give them no quarter! They stand at the base of the tree with ax in hand.
> 
> ~ Chance the Protector



That was poetry, man. :wow:

All Hail King Pop! :bow:



mvyrmnd said:


> I'd use thermite... Fire is pretty.



That's so mevermind.


----------



## StarHalo

Meanwhile, in Russia:


----------



## AZPops

StarHalo said:


> Meanwhile, in Russia:




They're trying to figure out. .... How much water is in one cubic foot?


Anonymous


----------



## StarHalo

Got some chips, yo..


----------



## Norm

AZPops said:


> They're trying to figure out. .... How much water is in one cubic foot?
> 
> 
> Anonymous



Oh my you poor non metric people. :laughing:

Norm


----------



## StarHalo

Norm said:


> Oh my you poor non metric people. :laughing:



We have our own American measurements. One decaliter in your system is by the American measurement exactly 56 chicken nuggets.


----------



## mvyrmnd

StarHalo said:


> We have our own American measurements. One decaliter in your system is by the American measurement exactly 56 chicken nuggets.



I want to adopt that here.

"The total capacity of the Hume Dam is 1.70044*10^15 Chicken Nuggets"


----------



## AZPops

StarHalo said:


> Got some chips, yo..




I bet that would go great with a



of ....


----------



## StarHalo

AZPops said:


> I bet that would go great with



Actually I put a layer of them between two slices of buttered toast with some fried egg this morning, delicious! I'll post a pic in the sandwich thread tomorrow.


----------



## AZPops

StarHalo said:


> Actually I put a layer of them between two slices of buttered toast with some fried egg this morning, delicious! I'll post a pic in the sandwich thread tomorrow.




I use to dip potato chips in a mixture of catsup, black pepper, chili pepper water and a pinch of sugar. Does that count?

Wait, what was the question again?


----------



## Cataract

StarHalo said:


> Got some chips, yo..






StarHalo said:


> We have our own American measurements. One decaliter in your system is by the American measurement exactly 56 chicken nuggets.




So... Which came first?


----------



## AZPops

Hello! Is anybody out there?


----------



## Cataract

I think the picture of the nuggets got them running...


----------



## nbp

I recently resurrected a 7 year old thread with no replies and it is getting some nice responses. Does that cancel out a thread I have killed?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Kudos nbp. :thumbsup: Now try walking on water. 

~ Chance


----------



## mvyrmnd

If you work out that water/wine thingy, I want shares in your company...


----------



## nbp

Tonight I will be turning water (along with some malted barley, hops and yeast) into beer. Does that count?


----------



## StarHalo

nbp said:


> Tonight I will be turning water (along with some malted barley, hops and yeast) into beer. Does that count?



You'll just be turning it back into water afterwards..


----------



## Cataract

StarHalo said:


> You'll just be turning it back into water afterwards..



That's just what I spent the weekend doing... does that count as a counter-miracle? Is it transferrable into threadkilling points?


----------



## nbp

Nope, just brain cell killing points. :huh:


----------



## mvyrmnd

I need torque. Egg-beaters just don't do it for me.

Edit: the post I was replying to just got moved!


----------



## StarHalo

LOL, very clever; just randomly move some post from elsewhere on CPF to this thread and see if it kills it..


----------



## mvyrmnd

Not quite- I was replying to Chauncey's post, which was moved to "cars, man" while I was typing my reply


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

What are you trying to pull mvyrmnd? Is this one of those sneaky tricks from down-under I've been hearing about? 

~ Chance


----------



## mvyrmnd

I'll say yes - if it was Norm that moved the post


----------



## Monocrom

Wow . . . You guys are getting desperate in trying to kill this thing.


----------



## blubricks

What's a "thread killer"?


----------



## mvyrmnd

blubricks said:


> What's a "thread killer"?




I can tell you what it isn't - any of us!


----------



## nbp

blubricks said:


> What's a "thread killer"?



From the OP:



AZPops said:


> You know the last one to make a post in a thread and no one replies after your post! .... Yup, sometimes I feel that I'm the "Thread Killer"!


----------



## AZPops

blubricks said:


> What's a "thread killer"?




Get yourself a peice of thread, then try to kill it! 


Side Note: hopefully without a needle on it, to avoid hurting yourself.



OK, ok JUST kidding! .... 


Btw, you guys heard about the guy that died (in his sleep I think) in Florida when a sink hole gave way directly under his bedroom? Didn't know Florida had lots of sink holes due to the ground is made up of lime rock or sometun like that!


----------



## Monocrom

As far as dying goes . . . Definitely don't want to go that way. Fall asleep, but never wake up again? That's just . . . Unless it's a really old man dying naturally, that's not a good way to go.


----------



## AZPops

Monocrom said:


> As far as dying goes . . . Definitely don't want to go that way. Fall asleep, but never wake up again? That's just . . . Unless it's a really old man dying naturally, that's not a good way to go.




Yup, but if it's your time, it's your time! .... Right?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I want to die while sleeping, like my Grandfather did. Not screaming and crying like the other people in his car.

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

mvyrmnd said:


> I can tell you what it isn't - any of us!



We're not thread killers in here... more like thread resurrecters. I thought this thing had finally died. Maybe we should agree on the prize for the person who succesfully kills this thread so we don't have to ressurect it when that happens...


----------



## AZPops

Cataract said:


> We're not thread killers in here... more like thread resurrecters. I thought this thing had finally died. Maybe we should agree on the prize for the person who succesfully kills this thread so we don't have to ressurect it when that happens...




Yeah but that would kind'ah be like a bribe No?



PS Have you guys feard of Livestock Guardian Dogs? I'd post a cool vid of these dogs, BUT I know it'll be moved, ... bummer!

PPS I guess I'll just cook up some frozen Shrimp fur supper!

Btw, I did ask fur frozen Prawns, but the fish guy here in the High Plains Desert areas an Sunny Californny gave me a questionable look. Then said, "you mean frozen shrimp, right", asking "are you from Down Under by any chance"?

I said, Down Under where? 

He said, Austrailia! They call'um Prawns there if I ain't mistaken.

No Arizona, I guess my Hawaiian accent may've confused him. ... I donno? ... :shrug:


----------



## Cataract

AZPops said:


> Yeah but that would kind'ah be like a bribe No?
> [...]



On the contrary, it would make the thread incredibly hard to kill; everyone would post, hoping _they_ have the last post, until everyone forgets about the prize, justifying a prize for whoever got us to forget about the prize in the first place. The prize would justify itself just by it's mere existence! I suggest a "Thread Killer" trophy, perhaps a golden picture of a bulldog and a spool. Of course, if the winner comes back to the thread to write "I WIN", he is automatically disqualified...

I think they call them Prawns in the U.K. as well, but I'm definitely no expert on that subject.


----------



## newbie66

Final post.

END.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Hi newbie66, :welcome:

~ Chance


----------



## mvyrmnd

newbie66 said:


> Final post.
> 
> END.


Many have tried and failed with that tactic


----------



## Monocrom

AZPops said:


> Yup, but if it's your time, it's your time! .... Right?



I'd still prefer to see it coming though.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> I'd still prefer to see it coming though.


 
Depends on how long "IT" takes to arrive, and how long "IT" takes to get the job done. 

~ Chance


----------



## mvyrmnd

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Depends on how long "IT" takes to arrive, and how long "IT" takes to get the job done.
> 
> ~ Chance



So what's worse - 10 years waiting to die from a disease, or 30 seconds to realise you're not going to be able to get out of the way of that train?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Depends on ones Worldview. Personally, I'd rather take the train, but being a man of faith, I'll trust God with my passing. My Father, and Father in-law, are both suffering from Dementia and/or Alzheimer's. 

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

mvyrmnd said:


> So what's worse - 10 years waiting to die from a disease, or 30 seconds to realise you're not going to be able to get out of the way of that train?



Why don't we ask the thread how it feels to go slowly?


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> Why don't we ask the thread how it feels to go slowly?



That's like asking a woman if *she* thinks she looks fat in that dress.


----------



## StarHalo

JACKIE CHAN OUT OF NOWHERE!


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> That's like asking a woman if *she* thinks she looks fat in that dress.



You got a point; they always do... :duck:


----------



## nbp

Pops: Did you see your Aussie hurdler was in this year's SI swimsuit issue?


----------



## AZPops

nbp said:


> Pops: Did you see your Aussie hurdler was in this year's SI swimsuit issue?




No I haven't! But I know this guy will be forever alone ....


----------



## AZPops

Hey guys,check out what happened to this guy after trying to Kill our Thread Killer thread ....


----------



## AZPops

nbp said:


> Pops: Did you see your Aussie hurdler was in this year's SI swimsuit issue?



Just Googled it! ....... * Thank You!* .... :thumbsup:


----------



## StarHalo

nbp said:


> Pops: Did you see your Aussie hurdler was in this year's SI swimsuit issue?



Skittles everywhere


----------



## holylight

AZPops said:


> No I haven't! But I know this guy will be forever alone ....


----------



## Cataract

Wow, talking back in circles again! This thread must be slowly leading down a drain we can't .... WHOA! thanks for the heads up!


----------



## nbp

StarHalo said:


> Skittles everywhere



Say wha?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Trust me, don't ask.

C.G.


----------



## Monocrom

. . . and don't tell.


----------



## StarHalo




----------



## nbp

I love M&Ms. 


I consulted urbandictionary and the only definition of skittles that seemed like it might fit was this one:


skittles
The universal "code word" used during a conversation to tell everyone to quickly change the subject because someone who should not be included or who should not overhear the conversation is hanging around and/or is approaching.


----------



## nbp

Here, I just took a good pic with some skittles in it.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

So that's where Skittles come from. Who knew?!

~ Chance


----------



## AZPops

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> So that's where Skittles come from. Who knew?!
> 
> ~ Chance




Well C.G. looks like you're the "winner winner chicken dinner"! .... :thumbsup:


----------



## mvyrmnd

Nooooooooooooooooo!

Resurrected!


----------



## nbp

Aww c'mon! I totally killed it with my Skittles discussion and now it's back?! :scowl:


----------



## AZPops

nbp said:


> Aww c'mon! I totally killed it with my Skittles discussion and now it's back?! :scowl:



I know, it's like a bad dream. Ain't it?


----------



## Cataract

*FRANKENTHREAAAAAAAD*


----------



## StarHalo

As you can see.. As you can see..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

So......that's what was in Mr. Wallace's case. No wonder Vincent couldn't take his eyes off of it.







....or Ringo, aka Pumpkin, for that matter. 

~ Chance


----------



## orbital

^
_
..the new format
_


----------



## StarHalo

orbital said:


> _..the new format_


----------



## AZPops

Wow, just Wow!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

OK. You guys lost me. 

~ C.G.


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> OK. You guys lost me.



WE'RE COMIN' IN HOT..


----------



## Imon

This thread is leading nowhere. 

*See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*


----------



## Cataract

We're almost there and I'm coming along! 






Another few minutes and we'll be right there!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

No comments on what was really in Mr. Wallace's briefcase? 

~ Chance


----------



## orbital

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> No comments on what was really in Mr. Wallace's briefcase?
> 
> ~ Chance



+

h*EAR *scene..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DohRa9lsx0Q


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I don't think Brad from What would have risked his life to steal an ear from Mr. Wallace. :shakehead Not with the big brain he had. 



~ Chance


----------



## orbital

+

I used to visit a friend in Vegas when I lived out west,,
we caught *Pulp Fiction* in theater when it first came out. It was the late showing in a shady part of Vegas

_can't say anymore online _


----------



## Monocrom

Imon said:


> This thread is leading nowhere.



You won't find little Alice down that rabbit-hole.


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> No comments on what was really in Mr. Wallace's briefcase?
> 
> ~ Chance



What's in the case is Mrs. Wallace's foot bling: ankle chains and toe rings. Why else would the case be worth killing for and how else would the rumor of Marcellus throwing Tony out the window because of a foot massage have started?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Brad with the big brain and his associates weren't killed for what was in the case. They were killed for trying to do to Mr. Wallace what Mr. Wallace only liked Mrs. Wallace to do.

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

That's silly, everyone knows Marcellus Wallace's soul was in the case (though I doubt this hypothesis is correct because a petty thief like Pumpkin [Tim Roth's character] wouldn't recognize a soul; therefore the default answer becomes "it's the loot from Reservoir Dogs.")

Fun fact: You'll recall that on returning to the Wallaces' place after the twist contest, Vince and Mia stumble through the door with a trophy. Later in the movie, if you're paying close attention, a radio news update in the background announces that Jack Rabbit Slim's dance trophy was stolen.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cataract,

Would you give a man a foot massage? :naughty: If so, do you have your technique down? You don't be tickling or nothing?

~ Chance


----------



## orbital

.
.
.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo,

I agree that the case didn't contain Mr. Wallace's soul, albeit for a different reason. There's no way the soul of Marsellus Walllace would have produced that beautiful golden illumination. Additionally, I'm sure that neither Vincent or Ringo would have been happy when casting their eyes upon Big Mans dark soul. 

I also reject the theory that the loot garnered by those funny guys ended up in Mr. Wallace's briefcase for the same reason.......the beautiful golden illumination. 

Truth of the matter is only Mr. Wallace, Jules Winnfield, and Ringo know the contents of the case. Everyone else......just a bunch of little scamps at a sewing circle.

Perhaps Pumpkin told Honey Bunny, but I doubt she believed him. The reason? Ringo saw what was in the case, and still asked: "Is that what I think it is?!"

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

StarHalo said:


> That's silly, everyone knows Marcellus Wallace's soul was in the case (though I doubt this hypothesis is correct because a petty thief like Pumpkin [Tim Roth's character] wouldn't recognize a soul; therefore the default answer becomes "it's the loot from Reservoir Dogs.")
> 
> Fun fact: You'll recall that on returning to the Wallaces' place after the twist contest, Vince and Mia stumble through the door with a trophy. Later in the movie, if you're paying close attention, a radio news update in the background announces that Jack Rabbit Slim's dance trophy was stolen.



I like that theory, but nothing precludes anyone to be able to recognize a soul if it's pretty enough. Sure Pumpkin and honey bunny are a nasty version of bonnie and Clyde, but they seem like very decent people when they're not robbing a liquor store or restaurant. I think robbing is just their sexual fantasy.
Never noticed the radio announcement. Now I'll have to see it again, but it's not like I don't feel like it.



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Cataract,
> 
> Would you give a man a foot massage? :naughty: If so, do you have your technique down? You don't be tickling or nothing?
> 
> ~ Chance




I do have my technique down and it doesn't tickle unless I want it to, but I wouldn't give my father a foot massage, even less other men.




Chauncey Gardiner said:


> [...]Truth of the matter is only Mr. Wallace, Jules Winnfield, and Ringo know the contents of the case. Everyone else......just a bunch of little scamps at a sewing circle.
> 
> Perhaps Pumpkin told Honey Bunny, but I doubt she believed him. The reason? Ringo saw what was in the case, and still asked: "Is that what I think it is?!"
> 
> ~ Chance



You forgot Vincent; he had a look when he took it out of the cupboard and Jules had to ask twice if they were happy.

The soul theory is not bad; we do see the same golden glow when Brett gets shot down. Maybe the case holds a soul collector? ...Or a bunch of brass and copper HFs


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

No, I didn't forget Vincent.

http://youtu.be/xHO6nBc4YFU

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> No, I didn't forget Vincent.
> 
> http://youtu.be/xHO6nBc4YFU
> 
> ~ Chance



His soul could have been trapped by the soul collector in the case for all we know and we don't know if Ringo is still alive with his lifestyle and all -although it is likely that Jules has succesfully saved his soul, but probably not so for Honey Bunny.


----------



## Monocrom

Let's get back on topic.

I haven't felt like a thread-killer in quite awhile.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:laughing: 1,606 posts and Monocrom still hasn't figured out this thread doesn't have *a *topic.

~ Chance


----------



## mvyrmnd

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> :laughing: 1,606 posts and Monocrom still hasn't figured out this thread doesn't have *a *topic.
> 
> ~ Chance



I remember when we were surprised it got to 1000 posts!

Good times...


----------



## AZPops

I wonder if we'll hit 100,000 hits before this thread's 1st anniversary? Can't believe it's been a year already.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> :laughing: 1,606 posts and Monocrom still hasn't figured out this thread doesn't have *a *topic.
> 
> ~ Chance



Of course it has a topic. Otherwise it would be the topic with the thread title "_______"


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I meant *A, *as in singular. 

~ C.G.


----------



## StarHalo

Reading 100,066 views as of this post, congrats to all we unsuccessful thread killers..


----------



## Cataract

Perhaps we need bigger WORDS to finish this one off...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Example?

~C.G.


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Example?
> 
> ~C.G.



Not sure... we'll have to call in a wordsmith for this one...


----------



## AZPops

floccinaucinihilipilification


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Hi Pops,

i was going to look that word up in the dictionary, but then I wondered if it was really worth it. 

~ Chance


----------



## nbp

AZPops said:


> floccinaucinihilipilification




The irony. 

noun
1. the estimation of something as valueless (encountered mainly as an example of one of the longest words in the English language).


----------



## Cataract

_*floccinaucinihilipilification* (__uncountablehttp://www.candlepowerforums.com/wiki/Parastratiosphecomyia_sphecomyioides)


The act or habit of describing or regarding something as

unimportant, of having no value or being worthless.


http://www.candlepowerforums.com/wiki/Parastratiosphecomyia_sphecomyioides_http://www.candlepowerforums.com/wiki/Parastratiosphecomyia_sphecomyioides
No bad at all Pops!


----------



## orbital

+

AZPops hits a hole-in-one _blindfolded


^^
_


----------



## AZPops

orbital said:


> +
> 
> AZPops hits a hole-in-one _blindfolded
> 
> 
> ^^
> _




Better to be lucky then good! .... :laughing:


----------



## nbp

Soooo, what would it take for you to give someone a McGizmo as a gift? 

There's this girl...


----------



## mvyrmnd

If you send me your McGizmo, I promise to never post in this thread again!


----------



## nbp

Sorry Simon, I like this thread. :nana:


----------



## Imon

nbp said:


> Soooo, what would it take for you to give someone a McGizmo as a gift?
> 
> There's this girl...



Does it have to be a flashlight?

I have some McGizmo clips someone might appreciate.


----------



## AZPops

McGizmo 4 free? Where? When?


----------



## nbp

Haha. You guys are silly. 

No, like would that be crazy to buy one for someone? Would you?

This girl I am friends with was saying how she needed a flashlight sometimes so I showed her all mine and different features and such. Tried not to be toooo geeky. I said I'd be happy to get her a light as a gift. She liked the beam pattern of the Mule a lot. And clickies not twisties. And the tint of the Nichia 119 in my Haiku. And would want a pretty one...didn't seem to care for black. Wants fairly bright also. 

And I don't really do cheapy lights anymore so she's gonna get something nice if I pick it out. So, HI CRI Mule seems to fit the bill?

Is that totally crazy to gift someone a $400 light?


----------



## mvyrmnd

I don't even buy my wife $400 gifts! (Very often)

If she's definitely 'just a friend' then you're crazy!

If you're in a relationship with someone, then gifting something like that is less consequential, as you still have access to it, even though it's "hers"


----------



## AZPops

mvyrmnd said:


> I don't even buy my wife $400 gifts! (Very often)
> 
> *If she's definitely 'just a friend' then you're crazy!*
> 
> If you're in a relationship with someone, then gifting something like that is less consequential, as you still have access to it, even though it's "hers"



Yup, +1 .... But it's your money, so ......





Edit: Thanks allot, and I thought I was gonna get a free McGizmo! Bummer!


----------



## StarHalo

nbp said:


> This girl I am friends with was saying



You need to stop thinking with your Skittles, son..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Yes. It's bat-poop crazy.

~ C.G.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo said:


> You need to stop thinking with your Skittles, son..



StarHalo,

That is hilarious! The only thing I'll add: Never give your *Skittles access to your credit card. :shakehead

~ Chance

* Or as I call them: Little Chauncey & The Twins.

I just heard from L.C. & The Twins, they want to vote also, but have requested a picture of your friend before they do. Sometime those guys seem to have a mind of their own.....so cute.


----------



## nbp

Well, maybe I'll have to wait a bit and see if it turns into more than just friends before I decide if that's crazy or not. I quite like her...don't know exactly her feelings on me. That may affect the value of the flashlight she gets.


----------



## Imon

nbp said:


> Well, maybe I'll have to wait a bit and see if it turns into more than just friends before I decide if that's crazy or not. I quite like her...don't know exactly her feelings on me. That may affect the value of the flashlight she gets.



So this is the flashaholic's scale of romance...

From Fauxton (indifference) to Cool Fall Tri-V (madly in love).


----------



## nbp

Imon said:


> So this is the flashaholic's scale of romance...
> 
> From Fauxton (indifference) to Cool Fall Tri-V (madly in love).



:twothumbs: I love it!


----------



## mvyrmnd

Imon said:


> So this is the flashaholic's scale of romance...
> 
> From Fauxton (indifference) to Cool Fall Tri-V (madly in love).



That's kinda like a reverse "how many beers would it take?"

That scale works twofold - it's one thing to offer her a Tri-V, but if she accepts it and uses it to it's full potential, that's another


----------



## Empath

There's a hairpin turn needed here.


----------



## nightshade

Dudes


----------



## StarHalo

Empath said:


> There's a hairpin turn needed here.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Empath said:


> There's a hairpin turn needed here.



I get what you're thinking, but my comment was innocent - I promise! I meant about how suitable a girl is to be a flashaholics girlfriend.

So... How 'bout them thread killers, huh?


----------



## mvyrmnd

StarHalo said:


>



LOL!


----------



## orbital

nbp said:


> Well, maybe I'll have to wait a bit and see if it turns into more than just friends before I decide if that's crazy or not. I quite like her...don't know exactly her feelings on me. That may affect the value of the flashlight she gets.



+

Ask her if she wants to go on a photography hike up in the *Kettles*
out on the hike, act like you need to grab a flashlight for something, hand it to her as you sort something out...

see how she responds to one of your good lights.

1. she could say nothing
2. she could say it's a nice light
3. she could say it's the coolest thing she's ever seen,,, at that point drive directly to Vegas & get married


----------



## nbp

Oh, she handled several nice Customs. She liked my Alpha, thought it was pretty. 

But I'd get have to get her something that runs on primaries. I'm not going into a li-ion care lesson... That'd kill any chance I had for sure.


----------



## AZPops

Oh oh, I can see it real clear like! Eating dinner at a romantic five star restaurant, waiter brings desert that has a diamond ring with a flashlight, ...... through it?

Only here at CPF! Wish you all the best of luck!

Anonymous



PS Hope the light has a moon light mode, or it may blind the waiter, making him trip, which the ring and light will go flying. On second thought, if it did happen, it may be a funny life time thing you two will have to remember.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Why aren't there any Country & Western songs about a man giving a girl a flashlight? 

~ Chance


----------



## Empath

There is. Well, it's not about giving a girl a flashlight, but it's about a flashlight.

Since it's relevant to the discussion, we'll let you watch it here.


----------



## StarHalo

_We were drunk on mama's birthday
in the trailer park that night
the stars were clear 
as we had our beer
and I gave to you this light

with titanium sincerity
and tritium aglow
I bid to you
its brightness true
and hope I'll get a.._

still workin' on it..


----------



## nbp

I was with you til the end...

:shakehead


----------



## orbital

^

close gathering at mama's birthday _"I just can't quit you".._


can hear dueling banjos now


----------



## Cataract

nbp said:


> Oh, she handled several nice Customs. She liked my Alpha, thought it was pretty.
> 
> But I'd get have to get her something that runs on primaries. I'm not going into a li-ion care lesson... That'd kill any chance I had for sure.



I'd say get her something that can run on both and wait the appropriate time to tell her about li-ions, which means you'll have to get her a few cells and charger for your 3 month anniversary or something. Just don't get her a Fenix traffic wand, though... might send the wrong signal.


----------



## Monocrom

Last "just a friend" whom I gifted a light to . . . She was a co-worker in the large S&P building down near Wall street. I gave her a cheap Garrity single-AAA keychain light with the swivel-clip removed by the lanyard hole intact. She loved it. Honestly, she was a terrible co-worker much of the time, and I was glad when I got transferred out of that ridiculously run financial institution.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The last light I gifted was a Preon P1. The recipient was a man about 65 years old, who drives his dump-truck when he's not operating his backhoe. Tom seemed to appreciate the light when I gave it to him, but as you'd expect, didn't say a whole lot. I told him: "I bought you a small light so you'd always have it with you." A month later we're talking and he pulls it out of his pocket,, long story short, I didn't think he was ever going to stop talking about how much he liked it, how often he used it, or how it was just the right size,, how bright for how small, and so on and so forth.

That's how it is gifting quality lights to the unenlightened, it's going to take a week or two before they see the light.

:shakehead I can't believe how cheesy that last sentence reads. Oh well, nothing to do now but own it.

~ Chance


----------



## holylight

I gave 2 of my lights away a week ago and now I start to miss them, but they will be in better use comforts me.


----------



## AZPops

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The last light I gifted was a Preon P1. The recipient was a man about 65 years old, who drives his dump-truck when he's not operating his backhoe. Tom seemed to appreciate the light when I gave it to him, but as you'd expect, didn't say a whole lot. I told him: "I bought you a small light so you'd always have it with you." A month later we're talking and he pulls it out of his pocket,, long story short, I didn't think he was ever going to stop talking about how much he liked it, how often he used it, or how it was just the right size,, how bright for how small, and so on and so forth.
> 
> That's how it is gifting quality lights to the unenlightened, it's going to take a week or two before they see the light.
> 
> :shakehead I can't believe how cheesy that last sentence reads. *Oh well, nothing to do now but own it.*
> 
> ~ Chance




That's what the edit button is for C.G.!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Well, I did think it was clever. So I left it, but not without a disclaimer.  

~ C.G.


----------



## AZPops

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Well, I did think it was clever. So I left it, but not without a disclaimer.
> 
> ~ C.G.



Hey C.G. not to change the subject but, I think I'm gonna crack the 1K post mark some time this year I think! Plus I noticed that I turned to a flashaholic, never knew it change! It just appeared one day!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:wave: Pops, 

Greta should award you  with something special under your name. C.O.A.I.T Creator of an incredible thread. :goodjob:

1,656 Replies 

103,041Views :wow:

Perhaps a penny royalty for each view. .01 x 103,041 = $1,030.41 :naughty:

~ C. G.


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Perhaps a penny royalty for each view. .01 x 103,041 = $1,030.41 :naughty:



And don't forget to visit the car thread..


----------



## AZPops

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> :wave: Pops,
> 
> Greta should award you  with something special under your name. C.O.A.I.T Creator of an incredible thread. :goodjob:
> 
> 1,656 Replies
> 
> 103,041Views :wow:
> 
> Perhaps a penny royalty for each view. .01 x 103,041 = $1,030.41 :naughty:
> 
> ~ C. G.




:laughing: .... C.G., I'd be happy if I got one of Don's Haiku's with a Nichia 219 neutrals in the mail! Wouldn't that be sumtun! .... :thumbsup:


----------



## AZPops

StarHalo said:


> And don't forget to visit the car thread..




Yeah, but this is all I's gots .....


----------



## StarHalo

AZPops said:


> Yeah, but this is all I's gots .....



No credit? No problem!


----------



## AZPops

StarHalo said:


> No credit? No problem!





Does it come with a sail in case the squirrels go on strike?


----------



## Monocrom

Hmm . . . Might want to get that taillight replaced before you get a ticket for that.


----------



## Backpacker Light

No I'm the thread killer.


----------



## Monocrom

You're gonna have to try a bit harder. Put your back into it.


----------



## Cataract

StarHalo said:


> No credit? No problem!



I guess this car gives a very good investment return to have lasted that long and still live. Reminds me of a certain thread...


----------



## Empath

The thread has been closed, but is being reopened in order to permit the enjoyable aspects of the free-form nature of the thread.

A few posts have been removed.

Please be mindful of our rules and respect for all. Also, be mindful that moderation may occasionally be necessary, and your acceptance of it is expected.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Empath said:


> The thread has been closed, but is being reopened in order to permit the enjoyable aspects of the free-form nature of the thread.
> 
> Please be mindful of our rules and respect for all. Also, be mindful that moderation may occasionally be necessary, and your acceptance of it is expected.



Thankyou again!

It would seem the golden rule of this thread is still in play - baiting a mod into closing it does not count!

Now, for this weeks topic:

Bananas. Discuss.


----------



## Norm

B1 or B2? please be specific.

Norm


----------



## StarHalo

That's roughly the fifth time the thread had resurrected; Well played whoever negotiated with the mods, wasn't me this time..

And I've been formulating a banana recipe the last couple of days, guess I have good timing. How about a banana-flavored cake batter cookie with dark chocolate chips and bits of dehydrated cherries - a banana split cookie..


----------



## Imon

*Bananas???*
I've got this feeling...

​


----------



## mvyrmnd

StarHalo said:


> That's roughly the fifth time the thread had resurrected; Well played whoever negotiated with the mods, wasn't me this time..
> 
> And I've been formulating a banana recipe the last couple of days, guess I have good timing. How about a banana-flavored cake batter cookie with dark chocolate chips and bits of dehydrated cherries - a banana split cookie..



Drop the cherries and I'm in!


----------



## StarHalo

mvyrmnd said:


> Drop the cherries and I'm in!



Hm, then what about a chocolate cake cookie with dark chocolate chips and bits of dehydrated bananas..


----------



## mvyrmnd

StarHalo said:


> Hm, then what about a chocolate cake cookie with dark chocolate chips and bits of dehydrated bananas..



Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Snide

It sure happens, but i think its when i have a big intresst for the subject, because its not every time i get the feeling


----------



## nbp

I get so confused when someone actually posts on the thread topic...what are they talking about?! :hahaha:


----------



## mvyrmnd

Snide said:


> It sure happens, but i think its when i have a big intresst for the subject, because its not every time i get the feeling



I'm sorry, but we're talking bananas here.... dragging us back on topic is no way to find this thread on a Monday morning!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

How to amaze your dumb girlfriend.....You're welcome......it's not that hard. 

~ Chance


----------



## Backpacker Light

I have decided to close this thread. It serves no purpose.

Thread closed.


----------



## Norm

Backpacker Light said:


> I have decided to close this thread. It serves no purpose.
> 
> Thread closed.



Nah didn't work, can I help you?

Norm


----------



## mvyrmnd

Backpacker Light said:


> I have decided to close this thread. It serves no purpose.
> 
> Thread closed.



Bahahahahahahahaha!!!

(Cough)


----------



## Cataract

I come back after a busy weekend and you guys all went bananas. Good thing, though as I'm eating one.




Backpacker Light said:


> I have decided to close this thread. It serves no purpose.
> 
> Thread closed.



This is completely out of topic; this thread is about thread *killing*, not *closing. *Although, it is arguable that the thread's purpose has been resurrecting. Could this thread be the new saviour?


----------



## orbital

Cataract said:


> ..
> This is completely out of topic;...



+

Everyone, please get back on the topic of adhdaddeffected


----------



## 1313

Kind of like this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqkOqQYBVIE​


----------



## Cataract

1313 said:


> Kind of like this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqkOqQYBVIE​



 Now THAT'S a stupid move! Actually, I was thinking of the opposite; keep some distance with the fan and the turd by mounting the fan on a stick and blowing away, but I don't mind watching failed attempts from a good distance...


----------



## Monocrom

Norm said:


> Nah didn't work, can I help you?
> 
> Norm



*No, thank you!*


----------



## degarb

I thought this thread was closed by a moderator.

Here are two points of resistance I would like to make: 1. Necormancy. Necormancy is not bad, rather good if you have some new angle or info to add to an old thread. No, you may not be helping the original author, rather the 1 thousand or 1 million people googling the thread. 2. Never tell anyone, "google it man." This is not 2001, all of us know googling gives us an answer in 10 minutes, while posting usually takes 4 days to get a correct answer. Nowdays, I spend hours each month sifting through google threads with dead end after deadend of morons that kill the thread with, "google it man". This is very unproductive, as the forums are building a knowledge base humanity. This attitude has helped turn google into a wasteland of unanswered threads on any topic.


----------



## Backpacker Light

Cataract said:


> This is completely out of topic; this thread is about thread *killing*, not *closing. *Although, it is arguable that the thread's purpose has been resurrecting. Could this thread be the new saviour?



I respectfully disagree.

If you go back to the very first Post #1 -- the OP starts the thread quote

"You know the last one to make a post in a thread and no one relies after your post! .... Yup, sometimes I feel that I'm the "Thread Killer"!

Probably a borderline inappropriate post on my part, or possibly an unfair trick on my fellow members, but I WAS trying to kill the thread by having no further replies.

Didn't work for me though.


----------



## mvyrmnd

> Didn't work for me though.



It never does. That's rule 2 of this thread - If someone announces that they are the thread killer, Someone will always reply, making their claim invalid.


----------



## D2000

Hi All!
New to the forums and this thread and just thought i'd hop on the thread too. Seems like a bunch of friendly people  
I totally understand what you mean with the whole thread killing - did a fair bit of it over at HeadFi.


----------



## AZPops

D2000 said:


> Hi All!
> New to the forums and this thread and just thought i'd hop on the thread too.* Seems like a bunch of friendly people*
> I totally understand what you mean with the whole thread killing - did a fair bit of it over at HeadFi.




Have we got you fooled! ....  ..... Just kidding! .... :welcome:, D2000! Yeah, thread kill'in is an art, I think!


----------



## StarHalo

D2000 said:


> I totally understand what you mean with the whole thread killing - did a fair bit of it over at HeadFi.



I don't see how most audiophile threads continue at all; it's always some guy with some piece of equipment no one's ever heard of, or an expert revisiting how something that everyone knows doesn't make a difference actually does make a difference, etc.. 

"I'VE GOT A FARGNOCH ABL-2170 WITH THE OCTODE RECTIFIER, FORTY THOUSAND DOLLARS, SOLD MY HONDA AND MY WIFE LEFT ME. IM LOOKING TO UPGRADE.."


----------



## Monocrom

StarHalo said:


> . . . "I'VE GOT A FARGNOCH ABL-2170 WITH THE OCTODE RECTIFIER, FORTY THOUSAND DOLLARS, SOLD MY HONDA AND MY WIFE LEFT ME. IM LOOKING TO UPGRADE.."



Should have kept the Honda.


----------



## AZPops

StarHalo said:


> I don't see how most audiophile threads continue at all; it's always some guy with some piece of equipment no one's ever heard of, or an expert revisiting how something that everyone knows doesn't make a difference actually does make a difference, etc..
> 
> "I'VE GOT A FARGNOCH ABL-2170 WITH THE OCTODE RECTIFIER, FORTY THOUSAND DOLLARS, SOLD MY HONDA AND MY WIFE LEFT ME. IM LOOKING TO UPGRADE.."



Did she take the dog as well?


Sounds like a country song to me! ....:shrug:


----------



## orbital

StarHalo said:


> ..
> "I'VE GOT A FARGNOCH ABL-2170 WITH THE OCTODE RECTIFIER, FORTY THOUSAND DOLLARS, SOLD MY HONDA AND MY WIFE LEFT ME. IM LOOKING TO UPGRADE.."



_____________^^

:lolsign:


----------



## nbp

Normie and Simon, are you folks especially fond of liquorice down there?

Today I found this Wiley Wallaby brand of liqourices all claiming to be "Australian Style". Of course, it's made in Minnesota. :thinking:

Anyway, I had to try some and went for the Outback Beans. Australian or not, they're pretty good.


----------



## Norm

nbp said:


> Normie and Simon, are you folks especially fond of liquorice down there?
> 
> Today I found this Wiley Wallaby brand of liqourices all claiming to be "Australian Style". Of course, it's made in Minnesota. :thinking:
> 
> Anyway, I had to try some and went for the Outback Beans. Australian or not, they're pretty good. :grin2



There is no particular style of liquorice that would be called Australian.

The only liquorice I've heard of associated with any one country would be Dutch liquorice (the hard salty stuff) having done my apprenticeship with a firm owned by Dutch migrants I know that's true. I think there trying to make some association by saying "red centres" But I have never known Australian liquorice.

Norm


----------



## mvyrmnd

nbp said:


> Normie and Simon, are you folks especially fond of liquorice down there?
> 
> Today I found this Wiley Wallaby brand of liqourices all claiming to be "Australian Style". Of course, it's made in Minnesota. :thinking:
> 
> Anyway, I had to try some and went for the Outback Beans. Australian or not, they're pretty good.



Sorry, I can't help. I can't stand the stuff.


----------



## nbp

Bah, you guys are terrible Australians. :laughing:

These beans are good, chewy fruity bits with candy coating. I like 'em!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Best Drive-through prank ever! 

~ C.G.


----------



## nbp

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Best Drive-through prank ever!
> 
> ~ C.G.



:thinking:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Best Drive-through prank ever! 


nbp said:


> :thinking:



....StarHalo's jpeg....it was deleted. 

~ C.G.


----------



## StarHalo

nbp said:


> Today I found this Wiley Wallaby brand of liqourices all claiming to be "Australian Style".



I was at the local "buy foreign stuff" store today, and they had every brand of Australian licorice under the sun, except for that specific kind. They even had Wiley Wallaby black and red licorice, just not the beans. I'll keep an eye out though.

Still making progress on the baking cookies front:


----------



## nbp

Yeah my store had the Wiley Wallaby black, red, and green apple licorices, plus black and red filled beans. The red filled beans were good. I'm tempted to go back for some of the chewy licorice now! Haha. If you get any Australian style licorice, do let us know your thoughts. 

The cookies look great! What are the big chunks? I like big bits of candy in my cookies. 

I see you're using your Silpat as well. They are the best for cookies.


----------



## StarHalo

nbp said:


> The cookies look great! What are the big chunks?



Snickers, Twix, Milky Way, 3 Musketeers, Oreos; I call these "Kitchen Sink" cookies..


----------



## Imon

StarHalo said:


> Snickers, Twix, Milky Way, 3 Musketeers, Oreos; I call these "Kitchen Sink" cookies..



Sounds more like "leftover Halloween candy" cookies.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo said:


> Snickers, Twix, Milky Way, 3 Musketeers, Oreos; I call these "Kitchen Sink" cookies..



Do those come with a shot of insulin?

C.G.


----------



## StarHalo

Imon said:


> Sounds more like "leftover Halloween candy" cookies.



Heh, well if you have candy left over a whole night later..



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Do those come with a shot of insulin?



Guess you wouldn't be interested in the Cake Batter Lucky Charms Treats..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo said:


> Guess you wouldn't be interested in the Cake Batter Lucky Charms Treats..



No. Probably not, but I do agree with nbp, those cookies [email protected]@K great! I would like to try a couple of them. 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo




----------



## Imon

How many more posts before this thread becomes self-aware, self bump-able and therefore immortal?


----------



## mvyrmnd

My guess is sometime around post 1997. If that falls on August 29th, then I'll be hiding under my bed.


----------



## AZPops

mvyrmnd said:


> My guess is sometime around post 1997. *If that falls on August 29th, then I'll be hiding under my bed*.










Oh sorry, translation; .......... :thinking: .... Why?


----------



## mvyrmnd

AZPops said:


> :thinking: .... Why?



Clicky


----------



## AZPops

Imon said:


> How many more posts before this thread becomes self-aware, self bump-able and therefore immortal?


----------



## AZPops

mvyrmnd said:


> Clicky





Awhhh, OK!






Got'chawh!


----------



## AZPops




----------



## AZPops

StarHalo said:


>




*What's seen, cannot be unseen!* ......


----------



## orbital

+

'BoBo', pictured here, just had an idea how to further sound proof his ice cream truck....


----------



## Monocrom

AZPops said:


> *What's seen, cannot be unseen!* ......



Meh. I've seen worse.


----------



## AZPops

Monocrom said:


> Meh. I've seen worse.




Peaz don't show it to us!


----------



## Monocrom

I live in NYC. Spend a couple of hours walking through mid-town Manhattan. You'll understand what I mean.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Talk to Norm about his recent trip to South America


----------



## Monocrom

He hasn't seen anything! 

(Unless he's already visited NYC.)


----------



## Norm

Monocrom said:


> He hasn't seen anything!
> 
> (Unless he's already visited NYC.)



He has.

What I saw in Santiago Chile was far worse than anything you'd see in NYC.

Norm


----------



## Imon

Hey I wanna hear what you guys saw! :thinking:

About five years ago I visited China a few months before the 2008 Olympics (air in Beijing was still crazy smoggy) and I got to see some of the outdoor animal markets on the outskirts of town.


----------



## Norm

Sorry it could not be cleaned up sufficiently to be posted here.

Norm


----------



## mvyrmnd

Norm said:


> Sorry it could not be cleaned up sufficiently to be posted here.
> 
> Norm



If a mod bans himself, does the universe implode?


----------



## Imon

mvyrmnd said:


> If a mod bans himself, does the universe implode?



Everyone, out of the Universe!


----------



## orbital

mvyrmnd said:


> If a mod bans himself, does the universe implode?



__________________^^

_*Damn funny!!!!!!!1 *_:thumbsup::twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom

Norm said:


> He has.
> 
> What I saw in Santiago Chile was far worse than anything you'd see in NYC.
> 
> Norm



oo:

Well, looks like that's one travel destination that's definitely getting crossed off my list.


----------



## Monocrom

mvyrmnd said:


> If a mod bans himself, does the universe implode?



I think we'd all have time to petition Norm to give himself another chance and unban himself before that happens.


----------



## Norm

Monocrom said:


> oo:
> 
> Well, looks like that's one travel destination that's definitely getting crossed off my list.



Santiago is a brilliant city, it takes more than one small incident to put me off.

Norm


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Norm said:


> He has.
> 
> What I saw in Santiago Chile was *far worse *than anything you'd see in NYC.
> 
> Norm





Norm said:


> Sorry *it could not be cleaned up sufficiently* to be posted here.
> 
> Norm





Norm said:


> Santiago is a brilliant city, it takes more than *one small* incident to put me off.
> 
> Norm



OK! Now your just toying with us. :devil:

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Btw: I thought the dude in the tub was creepy....until I cast my eyes on Bobo The Clown. 

~ Chance


----------



## mvyrmnd

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> OK! Now your just toying with us. :devil:
> 
> ~ Chance



I've noticed his name is now red instead of blue... I think he might be mad...


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Btw: I thought the dude in the tub was creepy....until I cast my eyes on Bobo The Clown.
> 
> ~ Chance



Bobo needs a new warning pin: "Keep children out of reach"


----------



## Monocrom

mvyrmnd said:


> I've noticed his name is now red instead of blue... I think he might be mad...



No, he got a promotion from moderator to Admin.


----------



## Imon

Monocrom said:


> No, he got a promotion from moderator to Admin.



When he gets promoted from admin to the Incredible Hulk it'll turn green.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cataract said:


> Bobo needs a new warning pin: "Keep children out of reach"



Bobo needs a new pin. fify 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Btw: I thought the dude in the tub was creepy....



The dude in the tub is hilarious


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Bobo needs a new pin. fify
> 
> ~ Chance



Which part? the pin or Bobo?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

A new pen, as in penitentiary. 

~ Chance


----------



## AZPops

Home again, home again Jiggity-Jig! It's great to be home again, but wish we were still working Jiggity-Jog! Pops' is gonna take me to my regular Doc to give me my semi-annual once over, and hope I don't see her put on the rubber glove or she's gonna check my you know where .., Jiggity-Jag? ... :thinking:

So Pops ain't gonna buy no more flashlights till we get our next contract, so to one and to all, Have a Merry Christmas and Good Night!








Anonymous Jr.


----------



## Cataract

This thread has just been re-calibrated to manufacturing specs.


----------



## Monocrom

*Where's my club?!* . . . sandwich.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Monocrom said:


> *Where's my club?!* . . . sandwich.



In the other thread.


----------



## Monocrom

I probably did leave it on the hood of the latest sweet ride pic that StarHalo posted. :thumbsup:


----------



## StarHalo

Somebody left this on my hood


----------



## Monocrom

Glad my ice-cube sandwich didn't melt. Thanks!


----------



## Lumenz

Monocrom said:


> *Where's my club?!* . . . sandwich.



The seal ate it. If you hit him over the head with something, maybe he will spit it out.


----------



## Monocrom

But . . . He looks so sad. Can't hit a sad creature. I recall a professional boxing match being stopped when on fighter started crying. His opponent hit him anyway, and the ref stopped the fight immediately.


----------



## StarHalo

THERE'S NO CRYING IN BOXING!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

"The World is insane. With tiny spots of sanity, here and there... Not the other way around!" - John Cleese. 

Monocrom,

Does joking about clubbing seals fall under one of the tiny spots of sanity?

~ C.G.


----------



## Monocrom

StarHalo said:


> THERE'S NO CRYING IN BOXING!



The guy was having an emotional breakdown in the middle of his boxing match. Ironically, he was the favorite to win the fight.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> "The World is insane. With tiny spots of sanity, here and there... Not the other way around!" - John Cleese.
> 
> Monocrom,
> 
> Does joking about clubbing seals fall under one of the tiny spots of sanity?
> 
> ~ C.G.



Yes.

The folks over at PETA would actually hate me for it. Also, they think eating turkey at Thanksgiving is murder. So that let's you know what their collective sanity level happens to be.

Besides, it's such a sad and cute seal. Aww . . . I wanna hug it.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

You're wrong, I belong to PETA and I don't hate you. I just think it's bad form to joke about clubbing seals :tsk: ....of course the PETA I'm a member of is People Eating Tasty Animals. 

~ Chance


----------



## AZPops

Guess what? I just found an email Pops sent to ArmyTek (he thought he was sneaky, but not sneaky enough fur this kid). If their response is positive! Pops LIED! ....:scowl:

But guess what again? ...... Give up? ......Pops can't find his wallet! .... :naughty: .... :devil:






Anonymous Jr.


PS I eats Venison and Potato! So don't go post'in no photos of Bambi! Thanks in advance!


----------



## AZPops

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> You're wrong, I belong to PETA and I don't hate you. I just think it's bad form to joke about clubbing seals :tsk: ....of course the PETA I'm a member of is People Eating Tasty Animals.
> 
> ~ Chance




Hey Mr. C.G., just a heads up! Be careful when you go for a hike in the woods! ........


Edit: Tried to down size it, but it still looks too big! Next time I guess!


I think they saw your post! ..... :devil:







Anonymous Jr.


PS Pops is starting to look confused, and still looking! ....

Your images are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## StarHalo

Starhalo's birthday weekend, do something awesome. I hung out with a retired friend:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Up close and personal with awesome! :twothumbs 
Happy Birthday StarHalo!  

~ Chance


----------



## AZPops

Yeah, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Monocrom

Hey! Happy Birthday!!

(Now this thread is guaranteed to live past the weekend with everyone wishing you a happy one.)


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ....of course the PETA I'm a member of is People Eating Tasty Animals.
> 
> ~ Chance



Isn't Bear Grills the founder of that club? 

Wishing you a late happy birthday, Starhalo! (are you still up and running?)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I see what you did there with the spelling of Bears name. That's pretty clever. :thumbsup: I like it.

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

It just made too much sense that way


----------



## StarHalo

Thanks all! Salud! (two parts left, one part right, you were warned)


----------



## EZO




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Seeing is no longer believing. Fun at times, but nevertheless disconcerting.......

~ Cghance


----------



## EZO

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Seeing is no longer believing. Fun at times, but nevertheless disconcerting.......
> 
> ~ Cghance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^
STOPTHAT! You're freaking-me-out man. :laughing:

~ Chance


----------



## AZPops

Wanna go live on Mars? Yeah? Just fill out this colonialisation of Mars application; http://applicants.mars-one.com/

Wondering how your gonna receive your online orders? Not to worry, cause I think DHL's DHL Planetary Express Division will take care of your orders!


----------



## mvyrmnd

Imagine the postage costs!

To buy a replacement iPhone charger from eBay: $30
Shipping $2,000,000,000.


----------



## Imon

mvyrmnd said:


> Imagine the postage costs!
> 
> To buy a replacement iPhone charger from eBay: $30
> Shipping $2,000,000,000.



I wonder if Amazon Prime helps?


----------



## StarHalo

Post #1776, 'MERICA


----------



## AZPops

StarHalo said:


> Post #1776, 'MERICA




Good One Star! .... :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

1778 A black hole. Whenever someone posts..... 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> 1778 A black hole. Whenever someone posts.....



Post #1778, CHAUNCEY


----------



## Monocrom

Is that real??

What kind of absolute idiot finds a way to destroy an AK-47? You can drive a tank over it if the ground is muddy, and it'll _still_ work.


----------



## Cataract

Holy cow! He must have forgotten a pin.


----------



## Monocrom

Well, that's one possibility.


----------



## orbital

+

thread killers should need two keys...hehe


*___ tongue in cheek*


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

OK, that's funny. 

~ C.G.


----------



## AZPops

OK, OK guys, "Thread Kill'in" is *NOT* always about ....





...the *NAIL*! 



:grouphug: ........ :devil:


----------



## Monocrom

Yup, not about the nail. Sometimes it's about the screw.


----------



## orbital

+


----------



## Empath

Empath said:


> The thread has been closed, but is being reopened in order to permit the enjoyable aspects of the free-form nature of the thread.
> 
> A few posts have been removed.
> 
> Please be mindful of our rules and respect for all. Also, be mindful that moderation may occasionally be necessary, and your acceptance of it is expected.



Since the above was posted there has been 16, if not more, needed moderator interventions. The 16 noted have been the easily monitored removed posts, many of those being rule violations and expressions of "non-acceptance" of moderation.

The extreme length of this thread creates a value, and collection of postings that discourages its removal or closure. With that in mind, the thread will now be closed and archived for reference. The  discussion can now be continued here. Its limited size should permit moderation without regret, including its removal or closure.


----------

